# Angeln im Wolfsgebiet



## DrDosenbier (11. Dezember 2017)

Der Bereich meiner Stammgewässer ist seit mehreren Wolfsgebiet. Im Einzugsgebiet liegen auch mindestens 2 Rudel die bereits so stark habituiesiert sind, dass sie sich bis in die Ortschaften wagen und kaum noch Scheu vor dem Menschen haben. 
Gerade jetzt ist ja die Zeit, wo die Halbstarken aus den Rudeln geworfen werden, daher hab ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken zum Thema gemacht.
Der Angler am Wasser entspricht ja genau dem Beuteverhalten, da er quasi ein Tier an der Wasserstelle ist.

Habe noch von keinen Begegnungen mit Anglern gehört und selbst erst einmal einen gesehen. Das war auf dem Weg vom Wasser nachhause, allerdings nur wenige hundert Meter von meiner Angelstelle entfernt. Ein ungutes Gefühl habe ich bisher nicht, aber Gedanken macht man sich schon, da hier die Bedingungen anders sind, als in den klassischen Wolfsländern. (dichte Zivilisation + kein Jagddruck)

Wie denkt ihr darüber? 


Gruß

Dose


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Da kannste Dich mal durchlesen, ging zwar ums Nachtangeln, aber auch da wurde dann dieses Jahr plötzlich der Wolf mit zum Thema:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4723308#post4723308


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Hallo DrDosenbier,
auch meine Angelgewässer liegen im Wolfsgebiet. Ich hab mir im letzten Jahr auchmal Gedanken gemacht was das nun eigentlich bedeutet. Gerade wenns zum Karpfenangeln geht bin ich da ja doch recht abgelegen unterwegs, siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330984

Aber so eine wirkliche Lösung, was ich im Falle eines Wolfsbesuch mache ist mir da auch noch nicht eingefallen. Wenn ich das Schlauchboot dabei habe klar, dann würde ich versuchen damit einfach wegzufahren... aber wenn ich im Brolly im Schlafsack liege und plötzlich schaut mich so ein Getier an... hmmm... ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Wolf einem Angler wirklich gefährlich werden kann - wie es bei einem Rudel aussieht?


Meine Meinung zum Schutz ist so klar wie unpopulär:
Der Wolf gehört in die Natur und nicht in Kulturlandschaften zwischen Menschen und Nutztiere...

In der Natur gehört er geschützt, aus der Kulturlandschaft gehört er raus..


----------



## DrDosenbier (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo DrDosenbier,
> auch meine Angelgewässer liegen im Wolfsgebiet. Ich hab mir im letzten Jahr auchmal Gedanken gemacht was das nun eigentlich bedeutet. Gerade wenns zum Karpfenangeln geht bin ich da ja doch recht abgelegen unterwegs, siehe:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330984
> 
> Aber so eine wirkliche Lösung, was ich im Falle eines Wolfsbesuch mache ist mir da auch noch nicht eingefallen. Wenn ich das Schlauchboot dabei habe klar, dann würde ich versuchen damit einfach wegzufahren... aber wenn ich im Brolly im Schlafsack liege und plötzlich schaut mich so ein Getier an... hmmm... ?



Das einzige, was mir auf Anhieb einfällt wäre so ein Drucklufthorn oder einen PTB-Waffe um Krach zu machen, oder aber ein großes Tierabwehrspray. Letzteres scheint zu wirken:

http://www.spokesman.com/blogs/outd...-survives-tense-wolf-encounter-alcan-highway/




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Wolf einem Angler wirklich gefährlich werden kann - wie es bei einem Rudel aussieht?
> 
> 
> Meine Meinung zum Schutz ist so klar wie unpopulär:
> ...



 Wohl war. Leider argumentieren "Naturfreunde" immer mit Polen oder Skandinavien, wo das Zusammenleben ja angeblich reibungslos verläuft. Tatsächlich wird der Wolf dort sowohl legal, als auch illegal bejagt und bleibt dadurch extrem scheu. 

 Weiterer Nebeneffekt hier; Wildschweine und Rehe, wenn auch kaum als Beute genutzt, verändern ihr Verhalten in Wolfsgebieten, und sind für die Jäger kaum noch aufzuspüren, was wiederum starke Schäden in Landwirtschaft und Natur zur Folge hat.


----------



## BlankyB (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich bin ganz ehrlich:

Ich hätte schiss, vermutlich würde ich mir eine Schreckschusswaffe mitnehmen, aber mich damit auch nur unwesentlich sicherer fühlen.

Alleine nachtangeln käme dann sowieso nicht mehr in frage, spätestens beim ersten Geheul würde ich dann mit dem Gedanken "ach heute geht sowieso nix mehr" gaaanz schnell einpacken. 

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## harzsalm (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Da  3 Wölfe  bei mir in Hausnähe verschiedentlich  zu Abend  auftauchen.Fahre ich mit den Rad nicht mehr zum Nachtangeln.

Man muß sich hier halt, der Wolfschutzmafia  beugen !


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wie viele Angler werden denn so durchschnittlich pro Jahr in Polen, Tschechien, Serbien, am Balkan ganz allgemein, im Baltikum, Schweden, Finnland, Weißrussland, der Ukraine ... und so weiter und so fort von Wölfen angegriffen und verzehrt?


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie viele Angler werden denn so durchschnittlich pro Jahr in Polen, Tschechien, Serbien, am Balkan ganz allgemein, im Baltikum, Schweden, Finnland, Weißrussland, der Ukraine ... und so weiter und so fort von Wölfen angegriffen und verzehrt?


Alle. Bisher hab ich noch von keinem Überlebenden eines solchen Angriffs gehört! Generell kenne ich sehr wenige polnische, tschechische, serbische usw. Angler - die sind wahrscheinlich längst gefressen! |bigeyes


----------



## geomas (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Draußen in der Natur hab ich eher Angst vor Jägern als vor Wild.


----------



## harzsalm (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie viele Angler werden denn so durchschnittlich pro Jahr in Polen, Tschechien, Serbien, am Balkan ganz allgemein, im Baltikum, Schweden, Finnland, Weißrussland, der Ukraine ... und so weiter und so fort von Wölfen angegriffen und verzehrt?



Sicher nicht sehr viele,aber ich möchte hier nicht der erste sein!

Und es wird  auch ein Mensch hier in Deutschland, sicher durch einen Wolf verletzt,  oder auch sterben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Vermutlich gar keiner Andal.

Die Chance ist sicher höher, das dich Ameisen nachts vernaschen.|rolleyes


Ganz ehrlich, ich hätt da keinen Schiss. Warum auch, der Wolf hat mich eh schon lange gewittert bevor ich ihn überhaupt sehen könnte.
Großartig Krach machen muß man da sicher auch nicht, der haut als Einzelgänger eh instinktiv ab, wenn man bissl mit den Armen rumwedelt oder nen kl. Stein o.ä. in seine Richtung schmeißt.
Außer der ist extrem ausgehungert und riecht dein Abendbrot, dann könnts interessant werden |kopfkrat

Naja gut, wozu hab ich ne Angel rumstehen und Blei inner Kiste?
Zieh dem damit eins über und der kann glücklich sein, überhaupt noch davon zukommen. Einmal ordentlich getroffen und der wird glatt zum Veganer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich habe über 20 Jahre stark geraucht, ich trinke mal gern einen guten Tropfen, ich habe mir einen ordentlichen Ranzen angefressen und ich bewege mich regelmäßig im Straßenverkehr .........

Jeder einzelne Aspekt ist geeignet, meine Lebenserwartung drastisch zu verringern,  ändere ich das ?  Nein.

Wer sich ähnlich dumm verhält und die Risiken in Kauf nimmt kann nicht mit Verstand das Risiko durch den Wolf als Bedrohung anführen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie viele Angler werden denn so durchschnittlich pro Jahr in Polen, Tschechien, Serbien, am Balkan ganz allgemein, im Baltikum, Schweden, Finnland, Weißrussland, der Ukraine ... und so weiter und so fort von Wölfen angegriffen und verzehrt?



|good:

Da wirst du hier bei uns,in der Erntezeit, eher von einem
Trecker überfahren..............:q


----------



## thanatos (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

in Norwegen stand ich schon an einem Gedenkstein wo Wölfe eine Soldaten gerissen haben - bin mir sicher sie hätten auch ein Tier reißen können war aber wohl bequemer .
 Von Scheu vor dem Menschen kann hier schon lange keine Rede mehr sein und wenn es erst mal passiert ist - tut man dann sicher genauso verwundert wie ------ naja hier stoße ich an die Grenze der Boardregeln 
 aber die Erklärung " gefressene Rotkäppchen gehören auch zu Deutschland " höre ich jetzt schon .


----------



## Wingsuiter (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich denke da braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen, der Mensch gehört ja nicht zum normalen Beutespektrum und das Tier hat wohl eher Angst als dass es angreift.

 Lediglich ein ausgehungertes Tier könnte wohl gefährlich werden, jedoch ist bei dem Nahrungsangebot in unseren Breiten wohl auch das eher unwahrscheinlich.

 Für viel gefährlicher halte ich da Wildschweine und auch da hab ich schon eine für mich zu intensive Begegnung mit lautem Gebrüll und groß aufbäumen mit dem Armen ohne Probleme überstanden.
 Haben die meisten Tiere doch mehr Angst vor dem Menschen wie andersrum. 
 Die Fahrt zum Gewässer ist da wohl das gefährlichste im Wolfsgebiet


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Wolf einem Angler wirklich gefährlich werden kann - wie es bei einem Rudel aussieht?
> 
> 
> Meine Meinung zum Schutz ist so klar wie unpopulär:
> ...


Das der Wolf in viele Gebiete hier nicht mehr reinpasst sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Ich versuche mit Ideologen dann immer zu argumentieren, dass man ja zwangsläufig dann auch den Bären dort braucht um die Wölfe in Schach zu halten. Glaubt mal nicht, dass die Leute da abgeneigt wären.
Wenn die schon Wildtiere im Vorgarten ansiedeln wollen, dann wenigstens in ihrem eigenen. So ein Rudel Wölfe im Mauerpark, Prenzlauer Berg, hätte was für sich :q
Da wäre ich gespannt wie entspannt lässig die Öko-Hipster sich "freuen" würden, wenn die ihr Grill-Picknick teilen müssten. :q


----------



## Ukel (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



daci7 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich gespannt wie entspannt lässig die Öko-Hipster sich "freuen" würden, wenn die ihr Grill-Picknick teilen müssten. :q



Da sehe ich keine Gefahr, liegen ja nur Zucchinis, Paprika und Tofusteaks aufm Rost |bigeyes


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Jo - aber die Jungtiere spielen nachlässig neben der Herde


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das der Wolf in viele Gebiete hier nicht mehr reinpasst sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Ich versuche mit Ideologen dann immer zu argumentieren, dass man ja zwangsläufig dann auch den Bären dort braucht um die Wölfe in Schach zu halten. Glaubt mal nicht, dass die Leute da abgeneigt wären.
> Wenn die schon Wildtiere im Vorgarten ansiedeln wollen, dann wenigstens in ihrem eigenen. So ein Rudel Wölfe im Mauerpark, Prenzlauer Berg, hätte was für sich :q
> *Da wäre ich gespannt wie entspannt lässig die Öko-Hipster sich "freuen" würden, wenn die ihr Grill-Picknick teilen müssten. *:q


Geil!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



daci7 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich gespannt wie entspannt lässig die Öko-Hipster sich "freuen" würden, wenn die ihr Grill-Picknick teilen müssten. :q



Dann kann der gute Jägersmann, der dazwischen geht, behaupten "ich habe auf einen Hipster geschossen und  jetzt hopster"

Btw: Anglerboard Wortspielkasse NOW!


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

:q Scheiss Kopfkino :q
Da man die Burschen (ausnahmseweise nicht die hopsenden Hipster oder ballernden Jägersleut) wirklich gut einschätzen kann, würde ich im entsprechenden Gebiet auch auf "Selbstverteidigung" setzen. Sei es durch eine Prise Pfeffer oder a la "Phantomias" mit einer geballten Ladung "Helene Fischer" aus der Druckluftfanfare.
Die Videos von neben dem Auto herlaufenden Wölfen regt schon zum Nachdenken an.
Noch besser aber fände ich, ein paar Schwarzbeeren, äääh bären anzusiedeln, um das Wolfproblem anzugehen. Für das kommende Problem der Problembären, würde ich dann auf Grizzlys setzen. Darauf stellt sich mir die Frage - mögen Eisbären die Braunbären?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Selbst hier auf der Zollernalb und im Schwarzwald gibt es seit einiger Zeit Wölfe. In Schweden haben wir auch schon oft Spuren (Abdrüche, Frass usw. bestätigt von Einheimischen) gesehen aber noch nie einen Wolf.

Was glaubt ihr denn wie oft euch ein Wolf schon gesehen, gerochen oder gehört hat und ihr, wahrscheinlich, ausser in Filmen oder hinter einem Zaun noch nie?

Wenn ich weiss, dass ein Jäger irgendwo rumstrolcht hab ich mehr schiss wie wenn ich durch Wolfsgebiet latsche.

War mal für ne ganze Zeit in Kanada nächsater Nachbar ca. 50 Std. Fussmarsch und mein bester Kumpel war nach 5 Wochen ein Timber, der hat mich fast auf jedem Gang begleitet und das dort sind Wölfe und keine Wölflein wie hier der Eurasische Wolf.

Vor ner Wildsau hab ich mehr Schiss wie vor nem Wolf und ein Hirsch in der Brunft ist auch nicht ohne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Franky schrieb:


> Noch besser aber fände ich, ein paar Schwarzbeeren, äääh bären anzusiedeln, um das Wolfproblem anzugehen. Für das kommende Problem der Problembären, würde ich dann auf Grizzlys setzen. Darauf stellt sich mir die Frage - mögen Eisbären die Braunbären?


Und am Ende der Prädatorenkette steht dann wieder der Mensch, ders dann regeln soll??

Das wollen aber Bambi-Syndrom-Schützerlein nicht...


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Richtig - da war ja was....


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Schuld sind die Grimmigen Brüder. Die haben mit dem Rotkäppchen ganz entscheidend zur sorgsam gepflegten Wolf-Paranoia beigetragen.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Da irrt Freund Andal.
Die Grimms haben aufgeschrieben und nicht erfunden 
Wenn dann wäre dorothea Viemann schuld... ansonsten glaube ich, dass es den Archetyp "bösen Wolf" nicht ohne Grund gibt aber bei sehr scheuen Tieren sehe ich keine nennenswerte Gefahr. Problematisch wird  es nur wenn der Mensch nicht mehr als Gefahr sondern als Snack gesehen wird. Deswegen begrüße ich auch die Aufnahme des Wolfes ins Jagdrecht Niedersachsens


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Nochmal:
Wölfe in der Natur: Geil!

Wölfe in Kulturlandschaften bei Menschen: Tut das not?


Die sind ja nicht ansatzweise vom aussterben bedroht...


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Sag ich doch ... Vorurteile zusammengeführt, komprimiert und aufbereitet.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wölfe werden sich genauso anpassen, wie der Urbane Fuchs.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WYGD65GK8Y


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

ich find mücken im sommer viel nerviger...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie viele Angler werden denn so durchschnittlich pro Jahr in Polen, Tschechien, Serbien, am Balkan ganz allgemein, im Baltikum, Schweden, Finnland, Weißrussland, der Ukraine ... und so weiter und so fort von Wölfen angegriffen und verzehrt?



Ganz generell, es gab Fälle, es gibt Fälle, in den genannten Ländern wird der Wolf überall bejagt, zum Teil legal, zum Teil illegal, in Tschechien gibt es im Grunde keine Ansiedlung im Sinne von existierenden Rudelterritorien, da werden immer nur mal vereinzelt welche gesehen und sind dann wieder weg, woran das liegt, darüber darf spekuliert werden!
Diese Bejagung sorgt dafür, dass die intelligenten Caniden den Menschen dauerhaft mit Gefahr verbinden.

Allgemein: Nicht bejagte Populationen verlieren zwar nicht ihre immer wieder postulierte Scheu vorm Menschen, die haben sie nämlich nicht, aber sie verlieren u.U. ihre natürliche Vorsicht, die sie Zweibeinern gegenüber erst einmal etwas argwöhnisch auftreten lässt.

Es gab und gibt, (von Tollwut, Habituation usw. einmal abgesehen) Prädationsangriffe durch Wölfe auf Menschen in einer Zahl, die nicht geeignet ist, dem Wolf eine generelle Ungefährlichkeit abzusprechen. Wir reden hier über verifizierte Opferzahlen in den letzten 200 Jahren im vierstelligen Bereich!

Wir haben derzeit in Deutschland vermehrt Nahbegegnungen, von denen einige das Potential haben, u.U. eine für den involvierten Zweibeiner tödliche Ereigniskette in Gang zu setzen.

Grundsätzlich, wir werden in nächster Zukunft allerwahrscheinlichst keine Meldungen über gefressene Angler lesen. Es besteht aber die sehr reale Möglichkeit, dass wir über ein getötetes Kind lesen werden!

Um Mitreden zu können empfehle ich dir zur Lektüre u.a. den NINA-Report,  auch einige Arbeiten von Valerius Geist zum Thema könnten dich  interessieren.




Andal schrieb:


> Schuld sind die Grimmigen Brüder. Die haben mit dem Rotkäppchen ganz entscheidend zur sorgsam gepflegten Wolf-Paranoia beigetragen.



Diese Paranoia war zu Zeiten eine sehr reale Lebenswirklichkeit!

Trivia für dich:

In Rotkäppchen ging es ganz ursprünglich nicht um einen Wolf sondern um einen pädophilen Jäger!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wölfe in der Natur: Geil!

Wölfe in Kulturlandschaften bei Menschen: Tut das not?


Die sind ja nicht ansatzweise vom aussterben bedroht...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wölfe in der Natur: Geil!
> 
> Wölfe in Kulturlandschaften bei Menschen: Tut das not?
> 
> ...




Sorry Thomas aber der Mensch auch nicht, was nicht heißen soll dass ich Angriffe auf Menschen akzeptieren würde und in stark bewohnten Gebieten würde ich eine Abschreckung wenn Not am Man(n) auch einen Abschuss empfehlen nur das Rotkäppchen Syndrom hängt da auch voll mit drin.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Zitat Sten Hagelvoll:



> Grundsätzlich, wir werden in nächster Zukunft allerwahrscheinlichst keine Meldungen über gefressene Angler lesen. Es besteht aber die sehr reale Möglichkeit, dass wir über ein getötetes Kind lesen werden!/QUOTE]
> 
> So ähnlich sehe ich das auch, es wird wahrscheinlich eher Kinder, schwache, alte Menschen treffen!
> Hundehalter dürften samt ihrer Lieblinge auch gute Chancen haben, mal mit Wolfszähnen Kontakt zu bekommen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas aber der Mensch auch nicht, was nicht heißen soll dass ich Angriffe auf Menschen akzeptieren würde und in stark bewohnten Gebieten würde ich eine Abschreckung wenn Not am Man(n) auch einen Abschuss empfehlen nur das Rotkäppchen Syndrom hängt da auch voll mit drin.




Da haben wir dann halt unterschiedliche Meinungen - kann ich mit leben, und bleib dennoch bei meiner ;-))

Es muss in meinen Augen halt nicht alles Viehzeug überall bei Menschen geben - und Wölfe sind halt für mich was für die Natur, nicht für menschlich genutzte  Kulturlandschaften..

Und ich werd daher weiterhin auch mit Gift verhindern, dass Ameisen im Sommer meine Terassentür mit nem Eingang verwechseln, genauso Schnaken erschlagen, Pheromonfallen für Mehlmotten aufstellen und auch Ratten- und Mäusefallen aufstellen, sollte es notwendig werden.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> "Die Menschen müssen halt ihr Freizeitverhalten anpassen!"
> Also in dem Sinne, wer Angst hat bleibt eben zu Hause, damit hier in Deutschland der Ökotraum eines Großwildzoos gelebt wird!
> 
> Jürgen


jepp, feuchte, giftGRÜNE NABU/BUND/WWF etc. - Aussperr-Schützerträume:
Menschen in Ghettos...


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> jepp, feuchte, giftGRÜNE NABU/BUND/WWF etc. - Aussperr-Schützerträume:
> Menschen in Ghettos...



gähn...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

@Taxidermist
Ein "gescheiter" Wolf kommt sogar mit einem Bison klar da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. In Europa gibts gibts wohl kein Lebewesen mit dem ein Rudel Wölfe nicht klar kommen würde bei einem einzelnen Wolf siehts anders aus. Doch wie oft kommen Begegnungen mit Wölfen hier in Mitteleuropa eigentlich vor? Also hier auf der Zollernalb, obwohl es definitiv Wölfe gibt, bisher meiner Info nach 2, im Schwarzwald warens glaub 4 wobei ein Wolf ja erschossen  im Titisee gefunden wurde. Dass Wölfe evtl. gefährlich werden könnten => vollkommen klar vorallem wenn es Idioten gibt die meinen sie müßten diese auch noch anfüttern usw.. Dass der wolf ein Raubtier ist ganz klar, dass Kinder oder gebrechliche Angegriffen werden könnten auch klar (bin selber Vater) aber meine kids gehen selbst in Schweden in den Wald weil wir ihnen halt auch versuchten beizubringen wie man sich dort verhält. Wenn halt irgendwelche Großstadtheinis meinen sie müßten ausgerechnet in einem Wolfsbau rumstöber ....

Wie schon gesagt, in stark besiedelten Gebieten abschrecken und wenns nicht anders abschuss. ansonsten mal über Grimms Märchen ein bischen nachdenken


----------



## fusselfuzzy (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haben wir dann halt unterschiedliche Meinungen - kann ich mit leben, und bleib dennoch bei meiner ;-))
> 
> 
> Wenns nicht so wäre und jeder die gleiche Meinung hätte wärs langweilig und das Board dann auch umsonst. Genauso würd ich auch handeln wenn z.B. ein Wolf meint er müsste bei mir im Garten die ganze Zeit meine Tiere reißen doch zuerst halt versuchen dies besser abzusichern.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wir haben in Luftlinie 20km wieder einen Verdachtsfall bei einem Schafsriss.
50km weiter gab es Wolfssichtung von 4 Tieren und auch einen Riss in einem Wildgehege. (beide Fälle sehr aktuell und max. 2,5 Wochen jung)
Von Ohrdruf und den angeblichen Hybriden will ich gar nicht erst reden.

Wie geschrieben, auch der Wolf wird sich anpassen und vermehrt in besiedelte Gebiete vordringen.
Nur sind die Schäden und die Gefahr die von ihm ausgeht, wesentlich größer als beim Fuchs oder Waschbär.
Es wird aber auch durch die Medien sehr viel hochgepuscht....
Ohrdruf z.B. Da ging ein Aufschrei durch Thüringen. Jetzt sollten die Jungtiere eingefangen werden. Was ist daraus geworden? Man hört gar nix mehr? 

Wir waren letztes Jahr 2 Wochen in den Karpaten unterwegs. Nix...kein Wolf, kein Bär. Warum? Weil dort die Besiedelung nicht so dicht ist. Trotzdem müssen Schafhalter auf der Hut sein. Und ALLE haben Herdenschutzhunde. Da habe selbst ich die Beine in die Hand genommen.

Nächstes Jahr geht es wieder in die Karpaten....diesmal für 3 Wochen und wir wollen über die Ukraine einreisen. Mal sehen, vielleicht haben wir etwas mehr Glück mit Wildtiersichtungen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Was das angeht oute ich mich auch mal als Schisser.
Wildschweine machen mir Angst, Wölfe auch. Wilde Tiere sind einfach kaum berechenbar. Das ist es, was den meisten wahrscheinlich Angst macht.

Und um ehrlich zu sein, hat mich meine Angst schon das eine oder andere mal am Nachtangeln an bestimmten Gewässern gehindert...|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Lieber einmal zu viel Angst als immer tot..

Keine Schande, vor allem wenn man sich nicht auskennt..

Da ich im Jägerhaushalt aufgewachsen bin ich etwas schmerzfreier, kann vieles einschätzen..

Beileibe aber nicht alles, und würde da dann im Ernstfall auch eher den Schwanz einziehen...


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was das angeht oute ich mich auch mal als Schisser.
> Wildschweine machen mir Angst, Wölfe auch. Wilde Tiere sind einfach kaum berechenbar. Das ist es, was den meisten wahrscheinlich Angst macht.



Sorry.....aber warum hast Du denn so ne Angst? 
Vermehrt trifft das eben Deine Generation und noch jüngere. Weil die einfach gar nicht mehr so einen Bezug zur Natur haben. Woher auch? 
Uns wurden auch die Geschichten Erzählt "da bin ich auf den Baum weil ne Sau kam"  

Ein Großteil der Jugend kann ja nichtmal 5 einheimische einfachste Vögel bestimmen und kommt ins Wanken, wenn sie mal 3 Frühjahrsblüher aufzählen sollen.

Bei meinen Streifzügen durch den heimischen und nicht heimischen Wald, bin ich schon mehrfach Sauen begegnet. Vor vielen Jahren sogar mal einer führenden Bache. Es ist nix passiert


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Auf jeden Fall. Sollte auch keinem peinlich sein. Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.
 Danke Thomas.


Honigbiene: Hat mit keinen Bezug zur Natur nix zu tun, denn den hatte ich von klein auf. Nur nicht jeder hat mit Wölfen und Wildschweinen zu tun, bzw kann diese einschätzen ;-)

Leicht am Ziel vorbei meine liebe.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Sollte auch keinem peinlich sein. Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.
> 
> Hat mit keinen Bezug zur Natur nix zu tun, denn den hatte ich von klein auf. Nur nicht jeder hat mit Wölfen und Wildschweinen zu tun, bzw kann diese einschätzen ;-)
> 
> Leicht am Ziel vorbei meine liebe.



Ich habe auch nicht mit Wölfen und Sauen zu tun.....
Aber deswegen bin ich noch lange nicht Deine Liebe. #d

Bischen gesunder Menschenverstand ist ausreichend und vielleicht etwas Interesse an seiner Umwelt sollten helfen sich auch in der Natur zurecht zu finden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Is ok, dann geh du mal weiter mit Wölfen und Wildschweinen kuscheln.

 Ich lasse weiterhin Vorsicht walten.

 Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Sorry, Leute, geht euch nicht untereinander persönlich an.

Und nein, es ist nicht jedem gegeben und es will auch nicht jeder sich in "der Natur zurecht finden" (die meist eh schon keine mehr ist, davon ab, sondern Kulturlandschaft) ..

Auch ich sehe Wildschweine im Schnitt gefährlicher als Wölfe - hätte aber damit auch weniger Probs, da ich da viel persönliche Erfahrung hab.

Wär mir der Wolf deutlich weniger lieb.

Davon ab gehören die Sauen genauso aus der direkten menschlichen Umgebung raus wie der Wolf nicht rein...

Grade neu dazu, wo man prima "Verständnis für Natur" etc., ablesen kann, wenn der Wolf dann real mal da vor Ort steht und Kohldampf schiebt:
*Hetze durchs Dorf: Frauen wollen Reh vorm Wolf retten*
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Wolf-hetzt-Reh-durch-das-Dorf-Trebitz


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Is ok, dann geh du mal weiter mit Wölfen und Wildschweinen kuscheln.
> 
> Ich lasse weiterhin Vorsicht walten.
> 
> Danke.



Dann gehst Du wohl nur in der Stadt angeln? Da gibts durchaus auch Wildschweine 
Und Füchse und Waschbären und Marderhunde......

Ehrlich....man kann es auch übertreiben.
Aber es gibt ja auch Männer, die panische Angst vor Spinnen haben....also alles gut.

Sorry ich muss gerade echt lachen.
Wir haben im Bekanntenkreis auch so jemanden. Immer nen lockeren Spruch auf den Lippen und einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann nicht in den Keller gehen,weil da ne Spinne sitzen KÖNNTE

Ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber das passte gerade sehr gut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Schön gesagt Thomas#6

 Jedem das Seine.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, Leute, geht euch nicht untereinander persönlich an.
> 
> Und nein, es ist nicht jedem gegeben und es will auch nicht jeder sich in "der Natur zurecht finden" (die meist eh schon keine mehr ist, davon ab, sondern Kulturlandschaft) ..
> 
> Auch ich sehe Wildschweine im Schnitt gefährlicher als Wölfe - hätte aber damit auch weniger Probs, da ich da viel persönliche Erfahrung hab.



Wo willst Du dann angeln gehen Thomas? Im Forellenpuff? An Teichen mit 3m hohen Zäunen?
Vielleicht sind wir hier verwöhnt, weil bei uns eben noch Natur ist

Wildsauen sind nicht ohne, doch im Normalfall gehen sie Dir aus dem Weg. 
Der Wolf, gerade als Hundehalter, würde mir da schon mehr Sorgen machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Fiel mir als erstes ein: 
Bambisyndrom...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grade neu dazu, wo man prima "Verständnis für Natur" etc., ablesen kann, wenn der Wolf dann real mal da vor Ort steht und Kohldampf schiebt:
> *Hetze durchs Dorf: Frauen wollen Reh vorm Wolf retten*
> http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Brandenburg-Havel/Wolf-hetzt-Reh-durch-das-Dorf-Trebitz


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich finde es auffällig dass das Stimmungsbild sehr polarisiert ist. Entweder ist man ein schisser oder ein checker... ich denke das Thema lässt genug Platz für Zwischentöne. Ich möchte keiner führenden Bache begegnen. Es muss nichts passieren aber wenn was passiert wird es maximal ungemütlich. Aber sonst war ich immer auch Nachts in wald- und Flur unterwegs und nie was getroffen vor dem ich wirklich angst haben musste - aber Respekt und Vorsicht sollten klar sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wo willst Du dann angeln gehen Thomas? Im Forellenpuff? An Teichen mit 3m hohen Zäunen?
> Vielleicht sind wir hier verwöhnt, weil bei uns eben noch Natur ist


Streetfishing?? 
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich denke das Thema lässt genug Platz für Zwischentöne.


Mein Reden....


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Also ich habe hier in Hamburg noch kein Wolf gesehen


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Respekt und Vorsicht sollten klar sein



Das ist Richtig.....aber keine Angst.

Zumal man diese Angst auch weiter gibt an seine Kinder. 
Und diese sind dann schnell voreingenommen und bilden sich leider keine eigene Meinung mehr sondern übernehmen die der Eltern.
Ein Kind hat Angst Vor gefiederten Tieren....egal ob Zebrafink, Wellensittich und Co. Und warum? Weil die Mutter auch diese Angst hat und sie ihrem Kind vorlebt.
Der Vater sitzt am Essenstisch und sagt, Käse schmeckt nicht. Das Kind ißt auch keinen Käse, weil der kann ja nicht gut sein, wenn er dem Vater schon nicht schmeckt.

Etc Etc Etc Etc
Versteht ihr was ich meine?




> Streetfishing??
> ;-))))



Wenn Dir das gefällt. Bitte


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier in Hamburg noch kein Wolf gesehen



"Die Zukunft Hamburgs liegt nicht im Bergbau"
- Heinz Strunk

Und wohl auch nicht in der forstwirtschaft


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Die einzige Alternative für alle Wolfs- und sonstigen Naturphobiker...

https://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...targid=kwd-43874148185&ref=pd_sl_9pvax5yhia_e


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Andal schrieb:


> Die einzige Alternative für alle Wolfs- und sonstigen Naturphobiker...
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...targid=kwd-43874148185&ref=pd_sl_9pvax5yhia_e



Amazon? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Verweise einfach nochmal auf aktuellste Realität..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fiel mir als erstes ein:
> Bambisyndrom...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich bin mir nach Genuss des knallharten Qualitätsjournalismus nicht sicher dass sie das Bambi retten wollten... ich hätte auch versucht ihn zu vertreiben, nicht dass er meinen Parkplatz für einen prima Ort für ein Picknick hält und womöglich wieder kommt.


----------



## geomas (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Es wird ja sicher niemand bezweifeln, daß Wölfe und Wildschweine einem Menschen gefährlich werden *können*.

Wie unwahrscheinlich so ein Zwischenfall verglichen mit Bootsunfällen beim Angeln, Verkehrsunfällen auf dem Weg zum oder vom Angelplatz oder zum Beispiel einer Erkrankung nach einem Zeckenbiß ist, soll jeder selbst für sich schätzen.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verweise einfach nochmal auf aktuellste Realität..



Ja und?
Der Fuchs war auch hier im Ort und hat Hühner und Kaninchen erlegt.
Hier war es der Wolf....gehört dort nicht hin.
Genau so wenig wie Sauen, Fuchs, Waschbär etc.
Kannst Du, ich und sonstwer aber nicht regeln. Da müssen Entscheidungen von weiter oben her.

Am besten.....schliesst Euch alle ein und glotzt aufs Smartphone und in den Fernseher. :q Der Wolf geht um....
Und hoffentlich ist kein Stromausfall, dann geht der Fernseher nicht mehr und beim Smartphone ist irgendwann der Akku alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Es geht um die Reaktionen der Menschen, nicht um den Wolf ;-)))


----------



## west1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Amazon? |kopfkrat



Magnet Angelspiel


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



west1 schrieb:


> Magnet Angelspiel



:vik::q


----------



## geomas (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



west1 schrieb:


> Magnet Angelspiel



Wem die Fische beim Magnet-Angelspiel zu gefährlich vorkommen - es gibt auch Angelspiele mit süßen Entchen.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

:q Ihr seid blöd...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich find du steigerst dich da einfach zu sehr rein


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fiel mir als erstes ein:
> Bambisyndrom...



Nix Bambisyndrom - die Speisekarte sollte mit zartem Rehrücken aufgemotzt werden... Die wollten Isegrimm einfach das Essen streitig machen!


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich find du steigerst dich da einfach zu sehr rein



Weil ich mich amüsiert habe über das Magnetangelspiel und den Kommentar von Geomas? |rolleyes

Ok...Deine Meinung.

Meine Meinung? Nix wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.
Medien verbreiten Panik. Keiner weis wirklich in welche Richtung es gehen wird.
Sich einzusperren bringt nix....
Vielleicht hilft es, die Natur noch mehr zu betonieren und zu cleanen? <-- Vorsicht, Zynismus

Es gibt krasse Wolfsgegner und krasse Wolfsbeführworter. Mittwelweg? Wo?

Wildernde, streunende, ungehorsame Hunde und Beratungsresistente Hundehalter sind wesentlich gefährlicher bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbys.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Der Artikel den Thomas verlinkt hat zeigt zwar, dass der Wolf selbst am Tag auch mal in die nähere Umgebung von Menschen kommen kann aber wenn ich immer wieder höre, dass viele wirklich viele Hundehalter schiss haben ihrem Hund mal was weg zu nehmen und dann lässt sich ein Wolf von seiner Beute wegjagen welches Tier ist dann gefährlicher?

@honeybee
es gibt viele die haben in der Natur schiss andere lieben es zum Beispiel wenn sie spät abends noch rausgehen und hören die Natur auch mal ein Wolfsheulen. Hat vermutlich so wie du schon gesagt hastviel  mit der Weitergabe von Eltern an Kinder zu tun. Ändern kann man da nicht viel. Ich hab eher schiss bei über die Strasse zu gehen als bei Nacht durch den Wald aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich finds einfach unfair von dir, an die Ängste mancher Kollegen mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu appelieren.

 Nochmal: Tagsüber gehe ich überall in den Wald, ich habe nur Nachts an MANCHEN Gewässern Muffe, wo ich weiß das es Wildschweine gibt. Es wird hier wieder völlig verdreht dargestellt...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach unfair von dir, an die Ängste mancher Kollegen mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu appelieren.



Wen meinste jetzt?;+


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Honigbiene.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

ich denk mal sie hat dir doch nur erklären wollen, dass es oft viel gefährlicher ist in de rNähe von Menschen zu sein wie in der Nähe von Tieren.

Ein Tier ist immer ehrlich ob es davon läuft oder dich angreift ein Mensch ..?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Bischen gesunder Menschenverstand ist ausreichend und vielleicht etwas Interesse an seiner Umwelt sollten helfen sich auch in der Natur zurecht zu finden


 Ähm nein, nicht wirklich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Franky schrieb:


> Nix Bambisyndrom - die Speisekarte sollte mit zartem Rehrücken aufgemotzt werden... Die wollten Isegrimm einfach das Essen streitig machen!


Tja, oder so ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Hetze durchs Dorf: Frauen wollen Reh vorm Wolf retten
Eigentlich schon fies - da wollen die alle Wölfe haben, wenn die dann das kleine Reh an den Hinterläufen haben, dann rennen die raus ums Reh zu retten, damit der arme Wolf verhungert - Bambisyndrom in Reinkultur, nenn ich das..

Den Wolf holen und herbeiwünschen, ohne dran zu denken, dass der Platz und Nahrung braucht - und dann das arme Rehlein retten wollen..

bääääh...........


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hetze durchs Dorf: Frauen wollen Reh vorm Wolf retten
> Eigentlich schon fies - da wollen die alle Wölfe haben, wenn die dann das kleine Reh an den Hinterläufen haben, dann rennen die raus ums Reh zu retten, damit der arme Wolf verhungert - Bambisyndrom in Reinkultur, nenn ich das..
> 
> Den Wolf holen und herbeiwünschen, ohne dran zu denken, dass der Platz und Nahrung braucht - und dann das arme Rehlein retten wollen..
> ...



Das wievielte mal hast Du jetzt den Link in diesem Thread geteilt? |kopfkrat
Es wird doch nix ändern.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Es wird doch nix ändern.....


zum deutlich machen ist das trotzdem wichtig.

Steter Tropfen..


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Würdet ihr einen Wolf nicht vom Parkplatz eurer Gaststätte verjagen? Ich würde es auch tun und bin weder uneingeschränkt gegen oder für wölfe in D


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Würdet ihr einen Wolf nicht vom Parkplatz eurer Gaststätte verjagen? Ich würde es auch tun und bin weder uneingeschränkt gegen oder für wölfe in D



Das ist aber schon sehr naiv.....
Manche trauen sich nicht einmal ihrem eigenen Hund den Knochen abzunehmen.
Ich sage nur Beutetrieb....


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zum deutlich machen ist das trotzdem wichtig.
> 
> Steter Tropfen..



Ja aber in welche Richtung? 
Ich finde den Beitrag völlig überzogen und einfach nur nervig.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon sehr naiv.....
> Manche trauen sich nicht einmal ihrem eigenen Hund den Knochen abzunehmen.
> Ich sage nur Beutetrieb....



Ich will ihm nicht die Beute wegnehmen ich will ihn verjagen. Auto hupe, schreien, mit steinen werfen... sie sollen sich ja richtig verhalten haben lt. "Wolfexperte" nah ran würde ich keinesfalls gehen


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon sehr naiv.....
> Manche trauen sich nicht einmal ihrem eigenen Hund den Knochen abzunehmen.
> Ich sage nur Beutetrieb....



Ich sage nur Rangordnung im Rudel...


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Rangordnung im Rudel...



Du als Parkplatzbesitzender Mensch gehörst aber nicht zum Rudel :q


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ach was! 

War doch auf das dem eigenen Hund nicht den Knochen abnehmen gemünzt...


----------



## Krabat_11 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen, gebe ich unumwunden zu. Aber hier meine Gedanken:
Ja, ohne Zweifel hat es das gegeben, dass Wölfe Menschen angreifen. Das war zu den Zeiten, als die Winter so richtig hart waren (kleine Eiszeit) und weder Mensch noch Tier genug Futter hatten.
Die Urangst hat sich aber irgendwie manifestiert im Menschen, obwohl m. E. unbegründet.
Wenn wir in fremden, fernen Ländern unterwegs sind, dann sind streunende Hunde schon mal ein Problem, gefährlich wurde es nie. Aber das Pfefferspray in Griffweite lässt mich da schon was lockerer drangehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



wilhelm schrieb:


> PS.:Fische sind auch Wildtiere lieber Thomas|rolleyes|rolleyes



Ich mach da schon Unterschiede zwischen wilden Tieren und Wildtieren - wenngleich dackelfressende Waller (Angelverein) oder Vogelfressende Waller/Hechte (NABU) eliminiert gehören, wie man weiss. 

Wir berichteten jeweils....


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die ganzen " Rudelführer" beim Spazieren gehen an,warum wohl haben wir eine so große Zahl von "Beisunfällen",
> nur da springt bis jetzt keiner der Mitschreiber drauf an, aber der böse gefährliche überhaupt Wildtiere in der Kulturlandschaft....



Ich bekomme ein ums andere Mal Brechdurchfall, wenn ich diese Experten sehe!

Die Probleme lauern nahezu ausnahmslos am Handteil der Leine...


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Bleibt immernoch die Eingangsfrage:

Was mach ich denn nun, wenn ein Wolf ums Bivvy schleicht?


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bleibt immernoch die Eingangsfrage:
> 
> Was mach ich denn nun, wenn ein Wolf ums Bivvy schleicht?



Keinesfalls das Licht an!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Frikadellen ins/vors Nachbarzelt werfen......
:g:g:g:g


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> ...Ja, ohne Zweifel hat es das gegeben, dass Wölfe Menschen angreifen. Das war zu den Zeiten, als die Winter so richtig hart waren (kleine Eiszeit) und weder Mensch noch Tier genug Futter hatten...



ach was, richtig harte winter...


ein richtig harter winter ist, wenn ein wolf den anderen frisst.

und was angeln und wölfe angeht, da sollte man mal fairer hinschauen


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

@wilhelm

Bestes Beispiel. Zum Thema Rudelführer und Rangordnung.
Unser Gegenübernachbar hat eine Welsh Hündin. Das selbe alter wie unsere Frieda.
Ziemliches gekeife heute am Tor.....Penny (Welsh) stand vorm Torund machte Terz, ohne Leine.
Frieda stand drin und hat auch nicht klein beigegeben. Nun war guter Rat teuer, denn ich wollte ja nicht, das Penny auf die Straße rennt. Also Kofferraum auf, Frieda war sofort drin....Tor uf und Penny bei usn aufs Grundstück. Ich zum Nachbar und gesagt ihr Hund ist bei uns.

War sehr lustig. Hund wurde gerufen, Hund kam, sah die Leine und war wieder weg. Ausrede vom HF.....die mag DIESE Leine nicht. Hää?
Das ging noch 2 oder 3x so. Mittlerweile war mir kalt, Frieda fands im Auto auch nicht toll.
Kurzer Kommando "Hiiiiiier" und schon kam der Hund und hat sogar vorgesessen. Problemlos Geschirr angelegt und weg waren sie.
Ich erntete recht böse Blicke. Kommentare habe ich mir erspart, war der Nachbarin bestimmt unangenehm genug.


Und solch Hunde können unangeleint sicher mehr Ärger beim Angeln machen, als ein Wolf


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bleibt immernoch die Eingangsfrage:
> 
> Was mach ich denn nun, wenn ein Wolf ums Bivvy schleicht?



Mal ernsthaft: Das mit der, glaube ich schon genannten, Preßluftfanfare halte ich für einen guten Plan, zumal sie ja wirklich leicht mitzuführen ist.

Denn wäre Wolf nicht schreckhaft und unsicher, käme er dich auch tagsüber besuchen.

Zum Testen vielleicht einfach mal im Zoo deiner Wahl kurz vor Feierabend ums Wolfgehege schleichen und abdrücken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

man hat ja auch immer Messer dabei als Angler..


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die ganzen " Rudelführer" beim Spazieren gehen an,warum wohl haben wir eine so große Zahl von "Beisunfällen",
> nur da springt bis jetzt keiner der Mitschreiber drauf an,



Doch du hast vollkommen recht damit, dass es noch wahrscheinlicher ist, von einem Hund gebissen zu werden, als vom Wolf.
Ich sehe in der Hinsicht noch eine weitere Einschränkung der Bevölkerung, wenn nämlich aus Notwehr, immer mehr Weidetierhalter  entsprechend mit Herdenschutzhunden "aufrüsten".
Es kann für unbedarfte Spaziergänger spannend werden, diesen netten Tieren zufällig zu begegnen!
Ich sehe da schon tausende von Kangals, Kuvasz, Mastino Espangnol, mehr oder weniger kontrolliert, ihre Herden bewachen?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Ich sehe da schon tausende von Kangals, Kuvasz, Mastino Espangnol, mehr oder weniger kontrolliert, ihre Herden bewachen?




Die Versicherung 2 so Hunde kost wahrscheinlich mehr, als die ganze Schafherde wert ist ;-))

Muss es einem wert sein, dass wir wieder Wölflein haben dürfen..


PS:
Wenn er beim Angeln auftaucht:
Das mit Frikadelle zum Nachbarzelt werfen nur dann, wenn man selber gemacht hat und nicht gekauft - nicht dass einen der Wolf sonst aus Rache anfällt, wenn die nicht schmecken..


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



wilhelm schrieb:


> ...Ich persönlich wäre auch für eine maßvolle bejagung der Wölfe...



deutsch und maßvoll?
gibts doch nur in bayern


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Trotz allem bleibe ich aber bei meiner Auffassung das das Risiko einer gefährlichen Wolfbegegnung zu vernachlässigen ist.



Das ist wohl auch bei mir in der Gegend so, da wird der Wolf eh überfahren bevor er irgendwas anstellen könnte.
Aber dennoch finde ich, die Menschen welche in Ecken wohnen wo die nun mal gehäuft vorkommen, sollten darüber zu entscheiden haben, ob sie ihren Lebensraum mit Wölfen, Bären, oder weiß ich was "naturliebenden" Menschen noch so fehlt, teilen wollen? 

Jürgen


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es kann für unbedarfte Spaziergänger spannend werden, diesen netten Tieren zufällig zu begegnen!
> Ich sehe da schon tausende von Kangals, Kuvasz, Mastino Espangnol, mehr oder weniger kontrolliert, ihre Herden bewachen?
> 
> Jürgen



Wir haben die Erfahrungen in Rumänien gemacht.
Die Herdenschutzhunde nehmen dort Ihren Job sehr ernst. 
Mit denen mochte ich keine Bekanntschaft machen. Zumal sie sich doch auch recht weit von der Herde in ihrem Beschützertrieb entfernten und ausserhalb des Einflusses vom Schäfer waren.

Aber alle die anderen wilden Hunde, die waren harmlos. Sie hielten eine guten Abstand, wurden nie aufdringlich und waren, nach Ansprache, sehr freundlich. Aber dennoch immer auf Distanz, denn dort gab es sicherlich auch genug Schläge mit Knüppel und sonstigem


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Doch du hast vollkommen recht damit, dass es noch wahrscheinlicher ist, von einem Hund gebissen zu werden, als vom Wolf.
> Ich sehe in der Hinsicht noch eine weitere Einschränkung der Bevölkerung, wenn nämlich aus Notwehr, immer mehr Weidetierhalter  entsprechend mit Herdenschutzhunden "aufrüsten".
> Es kann für unbedarfte Spaziergänger spannend werden, diesen netten Tieren zufällig zu begegnen!
> Ich sehe da schon tausende von Kangals, Kuvasz, Mastino Espangnol, mehr oder weniger kontrolliert, ihre Herden bewachen?
> ...



Mein Cousin hat zwei Maremmano bei seinen Schafen stehen - allerdings bisher nur aufm Hof. Noch sind die beiden ja noch "klein". Da geht kein Fremder mehr freiwillig an den Zaun. Ich bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn der erste fremde Köter sich aufs Grundstück verirrt |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



daci7 schrieb:


> Mein Cousin hat zwei Maremmano bei seinen Schafen stehen - allerdings bisher nur aufm Hof. Noch sind die beiden ja noch "klein". Da geht kein Fremder mehr freiwillig an den Zaun. Ich bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn der erste fremde Köter sich aufs Grundstück verirrt |supergri


Dann wird aus fremden Hunden Hundefutter ;.))

Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen ist ja nix Neues...

Filosofie:
Wenn dann der Herdenschutzhund Menschen anfällt, die an de Herde vorbeigehen, ist dann der Wolf schuld, wegen dem man den Herdenschutzhund braucht?

Der Schäfer, der Schafe halten will?

Oder der Mensch, der spazierengehen will?


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal etwas entspannter werden.....

Lest einfach mal den Bericht von Willi. Auch Karpaten Willi genannt. Dufter Typ und der hat sicherlich schon mehr Erfahrungen gemacht mit wilden Hunden und Hirtenhunden wie wir alle zusammen.

KLICK


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wenn man im Netz nach sogenannten Wolfsgebieten sucht, wird man kaum fündig. Sind es doch in der Regel sehr verteilte Rudel, die, weil nicht genug Individuen vorhanden sind, oftmals bereits notleidend am eigenen kleinen Genpool sind.

Darüberhinaus gibt es sie bundesweit sowieso nur in einer handvoll Gegenden (durch Monitoring belegt), weshalb man durchaus die Frage stellen kann, ob man denn unbedingt dort angeln muß oder, allen Beteiligten zur Freude, nicht lieber einen anderen Platz aufsucht um seinem Hobby nachzugehen? Gleich wieder Grundsatzdiskussionen über Kulturlandschaften und die dortige unbedingte Wildtierabwesenheit zu führen, ist schon sehr bemühmt.

Nur mal so als Gedanke... #h


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn dann der Herdenschutzhund Menschen anfällt, die an de Herde vorbeigehen, ist dann der Wolf schuld, wegen dem man den Herdenschutzhund braucht?
> 
> Der Schäfer, der Schafe halten will?
> 
> Oder der Mensch, der spazierengehen will?



Wenn die Schutzhunde sich dann wenigstens nur mit Wolfsfreunden beschäftigen werden?
Aber das wäre ja gerecht, also unrealistisch!
Die von der Obrigkeit angepriesenen E-Zäune scheinen ja nicht richtig zu funzen?
Ein Wolfsrudel hat sich wohl gerade sogar auf Rinder  spezialisiert und sich dann mit Hunden zu wehren, so als Bäuerlein, kann ich nachvollziehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die ganzen " Rudelführer" beim Spazieren gehen an,warum wohl haben wir eine so große Zahl von "Beisunfällen",
> nur da springt bis jetzt keiner der Mitschreiber drauf an, aber der böse gefährliche überhaupt Wildtiere in der Kulturlandschaft.#c
> PS.:Fische sind auch Wildtiere lieber Thomas|rolleyes|rolleyes



Ich halte seit Jahrzehnten Hunde, hatte nie Angst vor den eigenen Hunden und auch großes Gottvertrauen in anderleuts Hunde.

Aber ich habe oft den Eindruck das selbst Hundebesitzer von Hunden nur wenig Ahnung haben. Und da sehe ich auch Stand heute ein weitaus größeres Risiko als durch den Wolf.

Sollte, nein besser würde ich einen Wolf zu Gesicht bekommen, würde ich erst mal beobachten. Genau das habe ich bei den Kontakten mit Wildschweinen.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die von der Obrigkeit angepriesenen E-Zäune scheinen ja nicht richtig zu funzen?
> Ein Wolfsrudel hat sich wohl gerade sogar auf Rinder  spezialisiert und sich dann mit Hunden zu wehren, so als Bäuerlein, kann ich nachvollziehen!
> 
> Jürgen



Hat sich wohl......
Hier wurde ein Mufflon gerissen in einem Gehege. Das war Mitte November. Von der Zeitung wurde es hoch gepuscht.
Und nun? Nix, auch auf Nachfrage nicht, was denn nun bei dem DNA test heraus kam.

Vorgestern wieder ein Aufreiser. Gerissenes Schaf in unmittelbarer Nähe. Auch hier wieder als Aushängeschild.....der Wolf.

Der Wolf dient momentan als probates Mittel um von wichtigen Dingen abzulenken, so scheint mir.
Und sobald irgendwo ein Tier gerissen wurde......es war ein Wolf.....bestimmt. Langsam nervt es....


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> I
> 
> Aber ich habe oft den Eindruck das selbst Hundebesitzer von Hunden nur wenig Ahnung haben. Und da sehe ich auch Stand heute ein weitaus größeres Risiko als durch den Wolf.



Danke,meine Rede!

Ich habe übrigens noch jedem meiner bisher 4 Hunden den Knochen wieder abgeholt!
Aber schon Situationen erlebt, bei Beissereien z.B., wo die HH ihren eigenen Hund nicht angefasst haben, auch hierbei habe ich mit gemischt, b.z.w. die Situation beendet.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und sobald irgendwo ein Tier gerissen wurde......es war ein Wolf.....bestimmt. Langsam nervt es....



geprüfte, nur NDS
https://www.wolfsmonitoring.com/monitoring/nutztierrisse/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr mal etwas entspannter werden.....
> 
> Lest einfach mal den Bericht von Willi. Auch Karpaten Willi genannt. Dufter Typ und der hat sicherlich schon mehr Erfahrungen gemacht mit wilden Hunden und Hirtenhunden wie wir alle zusammen.
> 
> KLICK



Danke für den Link#6


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn die Schutzhunde sich dann wenigstens nur mit Wolfsfreunden beschäftigen werden?
> Aber das wäre ja gerecht, also unrealistisch!...



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Frage der Sozialisierung und somit kein Hexenwerk, nicht gerecht oder ungerecht und schon gar nicht unrealistisch!

So, wie ich einem Schutzhund beibringe, daß er den zu beschützenden Tieren freundlich begegnet, kann ich ihm auch beibringen, daß Menschen, Elefanten und ukrainische Regenpfeifer zu seinen Freunden gehören.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> Danke für den Link#6




Nix zu danken. Wenn Du Zeit hast, schmökere mal bischen auf der Seite. Es lohnt sich, wenn man sich dafür interessiert.
Und wenn Du noch viel mehr Zeit hast.....jedes WE nach dem OsterWE findet ein Treffen statt....mit lustigen Diavorträgen, allerlei Erfahrungsaustausch, Lagerfeuer, Tsuika und Mamaliga.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Danke,meine Rede!
> 
> Ich habe übrigens noch jedem meiner bisher 4 Hunden den Knochen wieder abgeholt!
> Aber schon Situationen erlebt, bei Beissereien z.B., wo die HH ihren eigen Hund nicht angefasst haben, auch hierbei habe ich mit gemischt, b.z.w. die Situation beendet.
> ...



Zu viele Menschen nicht haben auch Angst vor ihrem eigenen Hund und dann gehen sie nicht dazwischen.


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Frage der Sozialisierung und somit kein Hexenwerk, nicht gerecht oder ungerecht und schon gar nicht unrealistisch!
> 
> So, wie ich einem Schutzhund beibringe, daß er den zu beschützenden Tieren freundlich begegnet, kann ich ihm auch beibringen, daß Menschen, Elefanten und ukrainische Regenpfeifer zu seinen Freunden gehören.



Dazu müsste man erstens viel Zeit und Arbeit investieren und zweites müsste man auch wollen, dass Menschen freundlich begegnet wird. 
Bei den Landwirten die ich kenne ist erstens Zeit knapp und Arbeit genug vorhanden und zweitens ist es schon gewollt, dass auch Zweibeiner vom Gelände fern gehalten werden.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Jeder so, wie er kann und will, schon klar.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



daci7 schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man erstens viel Zeit und Arbeit investieren und zweites müsste man auch wollen, dass Menschen freundlich begegnet wird.
> Bei den Landwirten die ich kenne ist erstens Zeit knapp und Arbeit genug vorhanden und zweitens ist es schon gewollt, dass auch Zweibeiner vom Gelände fern gehalten werden.



ich kann daran komischer weise nix lustiges, erfreuliches erkennen.

Ehrlich? Hier wird immer "dichte Zivilisation - keine Wölfe" propagandiert.
Was sicherlich auch seine Berechtigung hat.

Wer keine Zeit, Lust etc hat einen Hund zu sozialisieren, Grundgehorsam etc beizubringen, der sollte sich einen Hamster anschaffen, die machen weniger Arbeit und sind auch nicht so gefährlich.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> ich kann daran komischer weise nix lustiges, erfreuliches erkennen.
> 
> Ehrlich? Hier wird immer "dichte Zivilisation - keine Wölfe" propagandiert.
> Was sicherlich auch seine Berechtigung hat.
> ...



Ich glaube, ich verliebe mich gerade... :l

Nein, war Spaß! :q


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich verliebe mich gerade... :l
> 
> Nein, war Spaß! :q



Ich bin schon vergeben und so alt, das ich nächstes Jahr Oma |bigeyes werde.
Mich würdest Du sicherlich freiwillig wieder abgeben wollen :q

Aber sonst bin ich ganz nett, ausser das ich niemanden nach dem Mund rede :q


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich hab auch nichts "Lustiges" geschrieben sondern die Situation beschrieben "wie sie ist".
Meine eigene Meinung dazu wäre ungefähr: Jeder Nutzhund hat per Definition mMn mehr "Anschaffungsberechtigung" als ein "Spaßhund".
Unerzogen und usozialisiert "auf die Menschheit loslassen" geht natürlich bei keinem von beiden.
Wenn ich mich allerdings auf fremdes Grundstück begebe muss ich auch auch nach fremden Regeln spielen.
|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Dass Wölfe evtl. gefährlich werden könnten => vollkommen klar vorallem wenn es Idioten gibt die meinen sie müßten diese auch noch anfüttern usw..


Das ist für den Angler eigentlich das größte Problem, das geht von Anfuttermittel über Picknick-Korb, Kühltasche bis zu den gefangenen Fischen.
Und wehe die Biester sind da erstmal scharf drauf ...

Selbst die relativ kleinen Waschbären wie am Edersee nerven dermaßen und lassen einem keine Ruhe oder Schlaf. 
Feine Nase riecht, dass was dort zu schnabbulieren liegt, und das wollen die vor allem, haben wenn sie einmal gekostet haben ...

Ein sehr großer Fuchs wollte mir mal meinen Beutel mit 2 Hechten klauen, hat mich echt wütend gemacht und herumliegende Bierflaschen waren immerhin als Wurfgeschosse und Rückentreffer so gut, so dass er den Beutel wieder fallen ließ. Seitdem werfe ich lieber gleich was. Steine, Zwille, alles sowas läßt sich gut dafür gebrauchen. 
Ein ordentlicher Totschläger für den Nahbereich wie z.B. kleiner Baseballschläger gehört auch mit dazu.


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

KLICK


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zwille,.


jaa, erinnert mich an meine politische Jugend..

Kugellagerkugeln sorgten für bessere Treffer dank Kalibrierung (Blaulichter, verjährt) .. 

Mit etwas Übung und ner aufgemotzen Futterschleuder kannste sicher Eichhörnchen oder Elstern killen, Füchse zum keckern bringen und Wölfen zumindest auf nicht zu große Distanz Schmerz und damit evtl . Respekt einflössen..

Bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass da irgend Rechtliches dagegen sprechen wird..


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich habe eine Weile Zwille geschossen, war eigentlich gedacht die Kormorane etwas zu schrecken.
Auf Distanz ungeeignet und im Nahbereich nur mit viel Übung effektiv.
Auch meine Hunde hab ich mit der Zwille hasenrein gemacht, mit getrockneten Tonkugeln.
Das ging sehr schnell und mit lebenslänglicher Wirkung.
Zwei, drei Treffer haben das Erziehungsziel gefestigt, allerdings bei schlauen Hunden (Ridgebacks).
Die waren sogar zum Teil so schlau, dass sie genau wussten ob ich die Zwille dabei hatte oder nicht!

Rechtlich gilt eine Zwille als Spielzeug, solange sie keine Armstütze, oder eine Vorrichtung für eine solche hat.
Ehemals waren die ab einem bestimmten Joule Wert, als Waffe geächtet, auch Anglerzwillen die zu stark waren!
Das hat sich waffenrechtlich seltsamerweise geändert.

Bezug hier, alles was der Zwillenschütze begehrt:
https://www.kugel-winnie.de/

Und hier noch einer der von der Sling Shot lebt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia0wYvmEGkU

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

cooler Link - dannnggeee (ich werd wieder jung ;-)))) )

Hat er auch welche mit Visierung und Auszugsraster (falls Dus weisst stöbern werd ich eh) ?


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

letzter wille?
demo mit zwille :m


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat er auch welche mit Visierung und Auszugsraster (falls Dus weisst stöbern werd ich eh) ?



Das sind doch die Verbotenen, die hat er nicht.
Braucht es aber auch nicht, dass tut schon so gut, musst halt nur üben!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEo6NSjoxAM

Jürgen


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Jose schrieb:


> letzter wille?
> demo mit zwille :m



Du kannst auch nicht ernst bleiben Herbert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> KLICK


Cooles Bild #6, das hat auch eine vielfältige Wirkung!


----------



## angler1996 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Jungs ehrlich, lasst mal die Fantasien zu Hause.
 Ich will und werde mögliche Gefahren vom Wolf nicht weg reden wollen, nur wievíel gibt es davon, von den Wölfen? ( wahrscheinlich zu viele, wenn ich mich an Studien aus den USA/ Yelowstone erinnere)
 Da ist jeder freilaufende größere Hund ob mit oder ohne Depp dahinter wesentlich gefährlicher. Und die Indianerspiele mit der Zwille auf angreifenden Wolf? Naja , vielleicht rennt er ja vor Lachen davon.

 Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Es geht doch nicht darum den Wolf (resp. Hund, Fuchs, Waschbär, Braunbär, usw. ) zu erlegen oder sich einen Wolfspelz zu machen.

Sondern um das vergrämen, deutlich zu zeigen das hier nichts gutes zu erwarten ist. Diese Tiere haben grundlegend eine Aversion gegen schnell anfliegende Sachen, vlt. sogar eine Urangst vor Raubvögeln und anderen fliegenden Raptoren.  
Als Mensch, der etwas rasant fliegen lassen kann und empfindlich oder nahebei treffen kann, steht man auf einer höheren Stufe, dazu reicht auch ein schöner Stein.

Jürgen hat es oben trefflich beschrieben, mit Flugkörpern kann man sehr beeindrucken und sich Respekt verschaffen.
Sogar die  angeblich extrem eigenwilligen und undressierbaren Katzen beeindrucken, da reicht der Hauslatschen und das damit drohen, und verstehen tun die das alle (langjährig ausprobiert), sofern sie einmal getroffen wurden.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum den Wolf (resp. Hund, Fuchs, Waschbär, Braunbär, usw. ) zu erlegen oder sich einen Wolfspelz zu machen.
> 
> Sondern um das vergrämen,
> 
> Als Mensch, der etwas rasant fliegen lassen kann und empfindlich oder nahebei treffen kann, steht man auf einer höheren Stufe, dazu reicht auch ein schöner Stein.



Genau darum geht es! 

Allerdings es sei dir versichert, bei guten Treffern (mit Stahl) steht auch ein Wolf nicht mehr auf, oder hat zumindest ziemlich Kopfweh.
Ich habe nicht umsonst die weiche Variante auf meinen Hund verschossen, nämlich die trockenen Tonkugeln, die beim Aufprall zerplatzen und war dabei tunlichst bedacht, Kopftreffer zu vermeiden.

Dennoch wird für die Meisten eine Dose Pfeffer praktikabler sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Naish82 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Mit ner Zwille etwas auf seinen Hund zu schießen geht so was von garnicht!
Und dass denn noch als Erziehungsmaßnahme Bezeichnen? 

Waren ja nur „die weichen Tonkugeln“... ?!

Ohne Worte, aller unterste Schublade! Pfui Teufel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Du hast selber Hunde??


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Mit ner Zwille etwas auf seinen Hund zu schießen geht so was von garnicht!
> Und dass denn noch als Erziehungsmaßnahme Bezeichnen?...



Wahre Hundekenner bezeichnen sowas als Manifestierung von Angstszenarien.

Hauptsache, Hundeerziehung ist laut und rabiat - bedauernswerte Menschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Und die Indianerspiele mit der Zwille auf angreifenden Wolf?


DAS war ja mein eigentlicher Vorschlag (und wenn Du noch nicht mit Zwillen zu tun hattest: google mal ein bisschen  ) :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frikadellen ins/vors Nachbarzelt werfen......
> :g:g:g:g


und der Vorschlag noch präzisiert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Wenn er beim Angeln auftaucht:
> Das mit Frikadelle zum Nachbarzelt werfen nur dann, wenn man selber gemacht hat und nicht gekauft - nicht dass einen der Wolf sonst aus Rache anfällt, wenn die nicht schmecken..


----------



## kati48268 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

OT _(notwendig um Schlimmeres zu verhindern)_


Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich verliebe mich gerade...


Mach dat nich!
Es ist schon hier im Board dermassen vorlaut, das sollte als dringende Vorwarnung doch reichen... :m


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT _(notwendig um Schlimmeres zu verhindern)_
> 
> Mach dat nich!
> Es ist schon hier im Board dermassen vorlaut, das sollte als dringende Vorwarnung doch reichen... :m



Es?
;+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Im Gegensatz zum Hund ist der Mensch ja ungefähr so beweglich wie eine Parkuhr.

So bekommt der Hund schnell spitz, wo unsere Grenzen sind und versucht den Spielraum für sein Handeln auszuloten. Machen Menschen besonders junge ja auch so.

Während man denen verbal die Konsequenzen aufzeigen kann, ist Lumpi hier eher desinteressiert. Weder Plenum noch Gesprächsrunden sind für Hunde übliche Umgangsformen. 

Und hier hat sich eine Art "Fernbedienung" sehr hilfreich erwiesen. 
Dabei kommt es nicht zwingend darauf an, dass der Hund Schmerz empfindet,  sondern vielmehr das er das Gefühl hat, er kann sich nicht so leicht unserem Wirkungskreis entziehen.

Zudem  lenkt ein solcher Reiz den Hund auch ab,  wenn zum Beispiel der Schlüsselbund klapperndie neben ihm im Gras landet.

Bevor man hysterisch den Stab über andere User bricht, einfach mal entspannt durch  die Hose atmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Hund ist der Mensch ja ungefähr so beweglich wie eine Parkuhr.
> 
> So bekommt der Hund schnell spitz, wo unsere Grenzen sind und versucht den Spielraum für sein Handeln auszuloten. Machen Menschen besonders junge ja auch so.
> 
> ...



Jetzt aber nicht mit bewährten Praxisfakten Glaubenskrieger durcheinander bringen.. ;-)))


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Hund ist der Mensch ja ungefähr so beweglich wie eine Parkuhr.
> 
> So bekommt der Hund schnell spitz, wo unsere Grenzen sind und versucht den Spielraum für sein Handeln auszuloten. Machen Menschen besonders junge ja auch so.
> 
> ...




Völlig richtig, Frank, es bleibt eine Frage der Wahl der Mittel. 

Als praktikabel erweisen sich hier z.B. Tennisbälle, jedoch keinesfalls irgendwelche Geschosse. Auch Schlüsselbunde sehe ich eher kritisch, denn wehe, man verwirft sich nur ein einziges Mal.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Es?
> ;+



FleischESslust...


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Als praktikabel erweisen sich hier z.B. Tennisbälle, jedoch keinesfalls irgendwelche Geschosse. Auch Schlüsselbunde sehe ich eher kritisch, denn wehe, man verwirft sich nur ein einziges Mal.



Also....nur ganz kurz.
Wenn ich einen Tennisball nach unserem Hund werfen würde....Reaktion vom Hund---> Ohhhhhhhh Frauchen hat einen neuen Ball gekauft, toll. Komm lass uns spielen.

Ich denke, sowas muss man von Hund zu Hund abwägen. Hier kam z.B. eine mit Split befüllte Getränkedose zum Einsatz. Die scheppert und gut macht dementsprechend sehr gut Krach. Aber Ziel war niemals der Hund. Die Dose steht auch nach wie vor draussen in Reichweite. Ein kurzes Ansprechen, das zeigen der Dose....und schon läufts.


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Aber wir sind abgeschweift :q

Ich behaupte mal, das KEINER von den Schreiberlingen hier soviel Arsch in der Hose hat, gezielt nach einem Wolf auch nur irgend etwas zu werfen. Weil nämlich keiner jemals schon Nahkontakt hatte und keiner weis, wie die Tiere reagieren werden
Wenn ein Tier mit einer WH von 80-85cm vor Dir steht, evtl. noch die Bürste steht, zusätzlich die Zähne fletscht, die Ohren angelegt sind......gehen einem sicherlich andere Sachen durch den Kopf.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich nenne das Situationskomik. Hängt einer meiner Leihfiffis mit der Schnauze in einem Fuchsbau und ich will das nicht, "brenne" ich dem einen Tennisball auf den Hintern und er läßt das, sogar ohne zu wissen, daß ich warf.

Mir persönlich sind Gegenstände, die den Hund grundsätzlich verletzen können, ein Graus - darum ging's mir.


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich nenne das Situationskomik. Hängt einer meiner Leihfiffis mit der Schnauze in einem Fuchsbau und ich will das nicht, "brenne" ich dem einen Tennisball auf den Hintern und er läßt das, sogar ohne zu wissen, daß ich warf.
> 
> Mir persönlich sind Gegenstände, die den Hund grundsätzlich verletzen können, ein Graus - darum ging's mir.



Ich hab das schon verstanden.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Aber wir sind abgeschweift :q
> 
> Ich behaupte mal, das KEINER von den Schreiberlingen hier soviel Arsch in der Hose hat, gezielt nach einem Wolf auch nur irgend etwas zu werfen. Weil nämlich keiner jemals schon Nahkontakt hatte und keiner weis, wie die Tiere reagieren werden
> Wenn ein Tier mit einer WH von 80-85cm vor Dir steht, evtl. noch die Bürste steht, zusätzlich die Zähne fletscht, die Ohren angelegt sind......gehen einem sicherlich andere Sachen durch den Kopf.


Dass man Angst haben darf (oder eben doch nicht haben muss/sollte, wenn man sich "in der Natur" nur etwas auskennt) wurde ja schon diskutiert....


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass man Angst haben darf (oder eben doch nicht haben muss/sollte, wenn man sich "in der Natur" nur etwas auskennt) wurde ja schon diskutiert....



Ja genauso wie du Deinen "Bambilink" ewig oft gepostet hast 

Ich denke mal das Thema hier ist ausgekaut. Wir können aber weiter machen, finden sicher bestimmt noch ein paar Themen, die wir hier ausdiskutieren können.
Dem Fragesteller scheint die Frage aber wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich wichtig gewesen zu sein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, Frank, es bleibt eine Frage der Wahl der Mittel.
> 
> Als praktikabel erweisen sich hier z.B. Tennisbälle, jedoch keinesfalls irgendwelche Geschosse. Auch Schlüsselbunde sehe ich eher kritisch, denn wehe, man verwirft sich nur ein einziges Mal.



Ja die Wahl der Mittel ist ein Aspekt, aber es wird vieles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.

Nehme ich jetzt so ein Stück feste Erde aus von einem Maulwurfshaufen und flitsch den meinem Hund hinterher..., oder unterstelle ich gleich der anderen Person, das sie völlig das Augenmaß verloren hat und mit einer Hochleistungszwille voll durchzieht.

Wer gesehen hat, wie Hunde und noch extremer Hündinnen miteinander umgehen, dafür würden Menschen zu Recht vor den Kadi gezogen.

Den Tennisball halte ich für völlig ungeeignet, da so mancher pfiffige Hund diesen sofort aufnehmen würde, in der Hoffnung das wir ihn jagen. Dann macht er weiter was  er will nur mit dem Verstärker Ball:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

oder er ist erschrocken, was draus wurde - wer  weiss schon? 

Und??

Dennoch ein Thema, das augenscheinlich Interesse findet, also alles gut..


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dennoch ein Thema, das augenscheinlich Interesse findet, also alles gut..



Guck mal 

Es wurde glaube schon alles durchgekaut. Ausser der Abschuss


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wenns Dich langweilt, gibts ja genug andere Themen, kein Problem. Andere lesen (25 momentan) bzw. schreiben dazu..

Alles gut - jeder wie er will, wird niemand gezwungen..


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenns Dich langweilt, gibts ja genug andere Themen, kein Problem. Andere lesen (25 momentan) bzw. schreiben dazu..
> 
> Alles gut - jeder wie er will, wird niemand gezwungen..



Schreiben...wieviele beteiligen sich? Aktiv?
5 oder 6?
Was ist das Ergebnis? Man schweift ab zur Hundeerziehung. Woanders würde gleich wieder der Zeigefinger kommen "OT"

Man merkt, das Winter ist.


----------



## Bobster (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Angeln im Wolfsgebiet - |kopfkrat
 Lächerlich :m

 Für mich geht es darum, dass ich als
 Strecke machender Spinnfischer prozentual
 häufiger in "Hundescheixxe" trete als in "Wolfslosung" rein latsche.

 Viel zu wenig Wölfe - viel zu viel Hunde


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Schreiben...wieviele beteiligen sich?



Es ist wie bei einer Zeitung: 
Da lesen auch mehr als schreiben - Du musst Medien nicht verstehen.

Foren auch nicht...

ABER DAS IST JETZT WIRKLICH OT ;-))

Und damit zurück zu Wölfchen, das wir brauchen und schützen wollen/müssen...


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

HIER ....bestes Beispiel. Vor Wochen haben die MEDIEN Panik verbreitet und Stimmung gemacht. 
Auch in den Sozialen Medien wie Facebook.

Und jetzt? Einfach nur lächerlich das ganze. 

Google mal nach Wolf Ohrdruf. Genau das gleiche. Panik machen, Stimmung anheizen und dann? Man hört nix mehr.....


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Weile Zwille geschossen, war eigentlich gedacht die Kormorane etwas zu schrecken.
> Auf Distanz ungeeignet und im Nahbereich nur mit viel Übung effektiv.
> Auch meine Hunde hab ich mit der Zwille hasenrein gemacht, mit getrockneten Tonkugeln.
> Das ging sehr schnell und mit lebenslänglicher Wirkung.
> ...



Bist ein toller Rudelführer wenn du so was brauchst! Wenn du das hier auch noch rumprolettest und das einer von Peta liest hat das tolle Auswirkungen!

Ich bin mit DSH aufgewachsen hatte mein Leben lang Hunde war Figurant Jugenwart und Ausbilder aber sowas geht gar nicht und hat auch keiner, ausser du anscheinend, nötig


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wo sind eigentlich Franz und sein Bivvy? |kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Im Frühjahr am Forellenbach bot sich mir bei einer angrenzenden Weide dieses Bild! Gebiet südlich der A2 östlich von Hannover!









Tja, irgendwie angelt man danach mit einem deutlich mulmigeren Gefühl am in die Landschaft eingeschnittenen Bach weiter, wenn denn dies hier nun auch schon nötig ist! Einem Wolf der plötzlich über mir an der Böschungskrone steht, möchte ich nicht begegnen! 
Da stellt sich doch die Frage, wer schützt mich?

Btw: Hier hat ein Wolf tatsächlich auch schon 300m von einer größeren Ortschaft zugeschlagen. Im Moment ist er verschollen! Vllt durchgewandert? Wer weiß!
In dieser Nacht muss er aber durch einen ca. 700m breiten Korridor durchgewandert sein, an dessen einem Ende eine Ortschaft und am anderen Ende eine Kieskuhle liegt, an der mein Neffe die Nacht auf Karpfen ansass! 

Da denkt man auf einmal ganz anders über den Wolf als die Disneylandgläubigen Großstädter!


----------



## LOCHI (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ist schon ein paar Jahre her, https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259975


----------



## Deep Down (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich will dann noch ergänzen, dass ich hier von einem der dichtbesiedelsten Gebiete Niedersachsen spreche und nicht von Heide- oder großflächigen Waldflächen.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ist schon ein paar Jahre her, https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259975



Gute Postings dort!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wer in die Natur geht läuft Gefahr darin umzukommen.
> 
> Als begeisterter Pilzsammler kann ich Dir sagen dass eine Begegnung mit  einer führenden Altbache ein enormes Risiko darstellen kann. Gemessen an  der Populationsdichte ist eine solche Begegnung um ein vielfaches  wahrscheinlicher, als die einem Wolf zu begegnen.
> Ich kenne Pilzsammler, die laufen über jede Kuhweide um Champignons zu bekommen. Sind ja nur "Kühe".
> ...





Jose schrieb:


> kennt jemand eine petition gegen ungelegte eier?



:m


@fusselfuzzy
Also ehrlich! Das sind immerhin bewährte Praxisfakten! :g


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wenn ich so was nötig habe muss ich mir echt überlegen ob ich mir nen Hamster anschaffe! Manche brauchen auch ein Teletak um ihren Hund zu "erziehen"! Sollte man machen in in Amerika Halter setzt Hund aus wird vom Gericht auch ausgesetzt. Hund mit Schleuder beschossen Halter ...!


----------



## Naish82 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast selber Hunde??



Ja Thomas, ich habe selber einen Hund und auch immer Hunde gehabt.
Würde ich so etwas in meinem umfeld mitbekommen, würde ich der Person den Tierschutz auf den Hals hetzen. Aber dass ist offtopic.

Irgendetwas (Schlüssel/Hausschuh etc) nach der ollen Fellnase zu werfen um seine Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen ist aber wohl etwas völlig anderes als tonkugeln mit ner zwille auf dem Hund zu ballern...


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich bin ganz bei euch und habe über solche Themen bereits vor über 30 Jahren mit Dieter Fleig in der Eifel philosophiert...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Ja Thomas, ich habe selber einen Hund und auch immer Hunde gehabt.
> Würde ich so etwas in meinem umfeld mitbekommen, würde ich der Person den Tierschutz auf den Hals hetzen. Aber dass ist offtopic.
> 
> Irgendetwas (Schlüssel/Hausschuh etc) nach der ollen Fellnase zu werfen um seine Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen ist aber wohl etwas völlig anderes als tonkugeln mit ner zwille auf dem Hund zu ballern...



Wofür brauchst du da den Tierschutz? Keinen Arsch in der Hose selbst Anzeige zu erstatten? Oder dauert zu lange, lässtige Bürokratie? 

Wenn ich etwas mitbekomme was mir quer geht suche ich das Gespräch und ziehe daraus die Konsequenzen.


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz bei euch und habe über solche Themen bereits vor über 30 Jahren mit Dieter Fleig in der Eifel philosophiert...



Fleig war ja in der Szene bekannt.....weis ich nämlich, da selber Jahrelang im DCBT Am.Staff gezüchtet


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Dieter war vor sehr vielen Jahren mal bei uns im VDH zu einem Vortrag. War echt toll. Vorallem als er auf das Thema " was wenn ich mich auf meinen Hund verlassen können muss" kam" bzw. "Hund als Partner, Kumpel o.ä.", das geht eben nur wenn ich den Hund und er mich auch ohne Druck verstehe bzw. er mich.

Jeder Hund ist doch froh, so wie auch der Wolf, wenn er nen Rudelführer hat auf den er sich verlassen kann denn dann hat er ja viel weniger arbeit und ist somit auch weniger "Gefahren" ausgesetzt.


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Jeder Hund ist doch froh, so wie auch der Wolf, wenn er nen Rudelführer hat auf den er sich verlassen kann denn dann hat er ja viel weniger arbeit und ist somit auch weniger "Gefahren" ausgesetzt.



Und er ist wesentlich entspannter.....auch in fremden Umgebungen.

Wir hatten aus versehen eine falsche Fähre gebucht und hatten so eine Fährüberfahrt von 6 Stunden vor uns. 
Und da hat sich eine gute Mensch-Hund Beziehung gezeigt.
Frieda lag ganz relaxt im Salon auf ihrem Platz. Die ganze Fährfahrt, obwohl sie das nicht kannte und eigentlich so ein richtiger Flederwisch ist. Einzig und alleine die tobenden, rennenden und kreischenden Kinder kommentierte sie mit gemurmel.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

@honeybee
und das ist genau das was ich meine. Hättest du kein Vertrauen zu deinem Hund und vor allem er zu dir wäre so etwas nicht möglich. Mit Druck keine Chance! Klar wenn er es mal wieder übertreibt gibts auch mal nen Rüffel aber dann muss wieder gut sein. Wenns dann mal drauf ankommt funktioniert es aber auch und man kann sich auf seinen "Partner" veralassen, so wie vorletzten Winter in Schweden als ein Schneesturm kam, ohne unsere 2 hätten wir bestimmt nicht zurück gefunden.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Fleig war ja in der Szene bekannt.....weis ich nämlich, da selber Jahrelang im DCBT Am.Staff gezüchtet



Sollen wir nicht doch mal? Du weißt schon... :k
Obwohl, kati hat was dagegen!

Hattest Du auch die Bullterrier-Gazette im Abo? Gab's damals noch in Papierform! 




fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Dieter war vor sehr vielen Jahren mal bei uns  im VDH zu einem Vortrag. War echt toll. Vorallem als er auf das Thema "  was wenn ich mich auf meinen Hund verlassen können muss" kam" bzw.  "Hund als Partner, Kumpel o.ä.", das geht eben nur wenn ich den Hund und  er mich auch ohne Druck verstehe bzw. er mich....



Ich habe diesen Mann geliebt! Sorry, Jana! :q




fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> ...Jeder Hund ist doch froh, so wie auch der Wolf, wenn er nen Rudelführer  hat auf den er sich verlassen kann denn dann hat er ja viel weniger  arbeit und ist somit auch weniger "Gefahren" ausgesetzt.



Man könnte sogar soweit gehen und behaupten, daß alles andere für den Hund richtigen Streß bedeutet.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

@Fruehling
Dieter war einfach nur gut!
Danke!:vik:


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

öhm... 

n büschn offtopic....


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> @Fruehling
> Dieter war einfach nur gut!
> Danke!:vik:



Und ich war so richtig traurig, als ich von seinem Tod erfuhr...


----------



## LOCHI (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



hans albers schrieb:


> öhm...
> 
> n büschn offtopic....



Ja, ist ja nich so das es keinen Hunde trööööt gibt.


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Hattest Du auch die Bullterrier-Gazette im Abo? Gab's damals noch in Papierform!



Ja hatte ich.....gehörte doch dazu, oder? :g

Damals waren auch noch Namen wie Arthur Hägele bekannt. (aus dessen Linie 2 Hunde mein eigen waren)
Kennt doch kaum noch jemand. Heute sind das alles Hunde, die toll aussehen müssen, nen tollen Zwingernamen haben müssen.....nur arbeiten kann man schlecht mit denen.
Black Dynamites Baby Bell....war meine letzte Hündin. Toller Name, aber nix dahinter. Dagegen Räder´s Anka, Agent von den Sieben Tälern, Darka vom Kloster Chorin....alles Hunde aus bodenständiger Zucht und nix vermatschtes. Aber das geht nun wirklich zu weit :q

Hauptsache ein V1 im Ring :q das zählt heutzutage. Kann man auch auf den Mensch ummünzen


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Jack Mildenhall, hach!


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Unsere Hündin hat ca. 2 mal auf Lärm (dose mit kieselchen und unterlegscheiben bzw Schlüsselbund) reagiert, dann beschlossen dass die Dinger ungefährlich sind und dass sie fortan ignoriert werden. Da fliegt dann schonmal ein brocken Erde Richtung Hund, als unsere ehemalige Ortsgruppe des Schäferhundvereines im letzten Jahr das Bundesleistungshüten veranstaltet hat konnte man beobachten, wieso die Hirtenstäbe schäufelchen am Fuss hatten - wenn die Hunde auf Entfernung nicht hören wird mal ein Grasbüschel, Häufchen o.ä. auf den Hund geschleudert-  beeindruckend effektiv


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unsere Hündin hat ca. 2 mal auf Lärm (dose mit kieselchen und unterlegscheiben bzw Schlüsselbund) reagiert, dann beschlossen dass die Dinger ungefährlich sind und dass sie fortan ignoriert werden. Da fliegt dann schonmal ein brocken Erde Richtung Hund, als unsere ehemalige Ortsgruppe des Schäferhundvereines im letzten Jahr das Bundesleistungshüten veranstaltet hat konnte man beobachten, wieso die Hirtenstäbe schäufelchen am Fuss hatten - wenn die Hunde auf Entfernung nicht hören wird mal ein Grasbüschel, Häufchen o.ä. auf den Hund geschleudert-  beeindruckend effektiv



Pfuiiii Du bist Offtopic
Ich werfe gleich ein Grasbüschel nach Dir


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Im übrigen.....sucht mal nach einem Video von einer gewissen Barbara Ertel. "Hinten ist alles in Ordnung"

Genau so eine MiMiMiMi Erziehung geniessen unsere Kinder heutzutage. Nicht alle, aber beängstigend viele.


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

auch offtopic

aber wegen wildtiere in deutschland:

der luchs ist auch wieder (langsam)auf dem vormarsch...
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/wildkatzen-in-deutschland-leben-mehr-luchse-a-1183468.html


diese sind warscheinlich noch scheuer als der wolf.


ich hätte  im übrigen mehr angst vor ner wütenden bache als vor dem wolf,
oder nem  zeckenbiss,




aber am schlimmsten sind  die mücken in der dämmerung !!


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



hans albers schrieb:


> ...ich hätte  im übrigen mehr angst vor ner wütenen bache als vor dem wolf,
> oder nem  zeckenbiss.



Wozu das Posting von Ralle perfekt paßt: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3846393#post3846393


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Im übrigen.....sucht mal nach einem Video von einer gewissen Barbara Ertel. "Hinten ist alles in Ordnung"
> 
> Genau so eine MiMiMiMi Erziehung geniessen unsere Kinder heutzutage. Nicht alle, aber beängstigend viele.



Und da wundert man sich dann ,wenn sowas rauskommt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hetze durchs Dorf: Frauen wollen Reh vorm Wolf retten
> Eigentlich schon fies - da wollen die alle Wölfe haben, wenn die dann das kleine Reh an den Hinterläufen haben, dann rennen die raus ums Reh zu retten, damit der arme Wolf verhungert - Bambisyndrom in Reinkultur, nenn ich das..
> 
> Den Wolf holen und herbeiwünschen, ohne dran zu denken, dass der Platz und Nahrung braucht - und dann das arme Rehlein retten wollen..
> ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

kurz noch offtopic
Zucht geht aber zum Glück wenigstens heute in zwei gtrennte Richtungen a) Leistung b) Aussehen
Was nützt mir ein Kilometer Stammbaum wenn der Charakter unter 0 ist

Ontopic
in Kanada hat man mir damlas beigebracht, dass man, ausser auf der Jagd, Krach machen soll. Hat auch immer geholfen, ausser bei dem "Haus"timber. Hab auch nie Probleme mit Bären gehabt und Wölfe waren auch kein Prob. Das einzige war mal ein Elchbulle da bin ich flitzen gegangen. Also mMn wenn ein Wolf mal neugierig ist mach Krach und wenn er dein Schnitzel klaut dann iss das zweite auch noch und behaupte bei deiner Frau der Wolf hätte beide gefressen dann bekommst vieleicht noch eins dazu:q


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Auch ein sehr schönes Video


----------



## west1 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> in Kanada hat man mir damlas beigebracht, dass man, ausser auf der Jagd, Krach machen soll. Hat auch immer geholfen,



Also dann rufen wir hier in Deutschlands Wildnis  beim angeln oder wandern anstatt hey Bär einfach alle paar Minuten hey Wolf...


----------



## DrDosenbier (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Moin ...

 Mensch, da ist man mal drei Tage nicht online..

 Ja, was soll ich sagen, Angst habe ich nicht wirklich, mache mir aber meine Gedanken.

 Im Gegensatz zur Ökopropaganda sind Wölfe keine scheuen Tiere. Wolfsbegegnungen sind hier mittlerweile recht häufig und sie kommen auch bis in die Ortschaften, sogar tagsüber. Inzwischen kann man ein regelrechtes Abtasten erkennen. Sind halt intelligente Tiere.
 Die Beispiele mit Skandinavien oder Osteuropa taugen recht wenig. Wer bei seinem nächsten Schwedenurlaub mal einen ansässigen Jäger trifft, kann den ja mal unter der Hand fragen, wie üblicherweise da auf Wolfsbegegnungen reagiert wird. Die Wölfe da halten nicht ohne Grund Abstand.

 Fakt ist, die Wölfe haben sich hier sehr schnell an den Menschen gewöhnt. Diese Habituation hat schon bei den Füchsen zu etlichen Problemen geführt. In Berlin dringen sie tagsüber sogar in Erdgeschosswohnungen ein und Beißattacken kommen regelmäßig vor. 

 Das Problem ist; nur ein Mensch reicht aus, wenn er Wölfe füttert. Schon hat man einen "Problemwolf" wie Kurti.  

 Gruß

 Dose


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Wer bei seinem nächsten Schwedenurlaub mal einen ansässigen Jäger trifft, kann den ja mal unter der Hand fragen, wie üblicherweise da auf Wolfsbegegnungen reagiert wird. Die Wölfe da halten nicht ohne Grund Abstand


jepp, weniger Schützer, mehr Ahnung....

da wissen Wölfe (ausser reale Problemfälle), dass sie sich besser von Menschen und Menshcennähe fernhalten..

Mein Reden:
Wölfe gehören in die Natur, da sind sie zu schützen, da sind sie toll, da sind sie wertvoll

In Menschennähe und Kulturlandschaft gehören sie schlicht nicht..

Toleriere andere Meinungen, bleibe aber - mangels guter Argumente, die mich von anderen Meinungen überzeugen sollten - zumindest vorerst noch weiter bei meiner...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



west1 schrieb:


> Also dann rufen wir hier in Deutschlands Wildnis  beim angeln oder wandern anstatt hey Bär einfach alle paar Minuten hey Wolf...



Kommt bestimmt gut wenn um die nächste Ecke dann ein Psychiater kommt:q der ruft dann gleich die grüne Mina.

Ich meinte wenn du iregendwo beim Ansitz bist, beim Wandern macht man meist eh ein wenig Krach


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

@Thomas9904
was bezeichnest du unter Natur?
wo gibts "reine Natur hier in D noch? Nicht mal der Naturpark in Bayern ist mMn noch reine Natur/Wildnis da rundum Kulturfläche.

@DrDosenbier
Warum gibts dann in Schweden so viele die den Wolf schützen? Beispiel die Hündin in Smaland.


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Das Problem ist; nur ein Mensch reicht aus, wenn er Wölfe füttert. Schon hat man einen "Problemwolf" wie Kurti.


yap... 

da kommt dann wieder die dummheit des menschen ins spiel..






> jepp, weniger Schützer, mehr Ahnung....
> 
> da wissen Wölfe (ausser reale Problemfälle), dass sie sich besser von Menschen und Menshcennähe fernhalten..




dazu brauchen wölfe keine schützer od. ähnliches
das machen die normalerweise schon ganz von alleine.


----------



## west1 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Kommt bestimmt gut wenn um die nächste Ecke dann ein Psychiater kommt:q


Hinter dem kommt der Wolf und zwickt ihn in den Arsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> was bezeichnest du unter Natur?
> wo gibts "reine Natur hier in D noch? Nicht mal der Naturpark in Bayern ist mMn noch reine Natur/Wildnis da rundum Kulturfläche.


eben...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Bei den meisten von denen ist das eh egal die haben den Schuss von ihren Patienten übenommen


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die Wölfe haben sich hier sehr schnell an den Menschen gewöhnt. Diese Habituation hat schon bei den Füchsen zu etlichen Problemen geführt. In Berlin dringen sie tagsüber sogar in Erdgeschosswohnungen ein und Beißattacken kommen regelmäßig vor.



Hat man es im Griff? Nein
Hat man die städtischen Sauen im Griff? Nein
Hat man die Waschbären im Griff? Nein
Hat man die Stadttauben im Griff? Nein
Hat man die Ratten im Griff? Nein

Und warum nicht? Die Frage kann sich jeder beantworten.



> Toleriere andere Meinungen, bleibe aber - mangels guter Argumente, die mich von anderen Meinungen überzeugen sollten - zumindest vorerst noch weiter bei meiner...



Wieso sollte Dich jemand überzeugen? Jeder kann doch seine Meinung dazu haben.
Für mich steht fest, das wir alle wie wir hier schreiben im Grunde NULL AHNUNG haben. Oder hat jemand die Verhaltensweisen der Wölfe studiert in freier Wildbahn?
Hat jemand in dieser Runde FUNDIERTE Wolfskenntnisse?
Wir bilden uns hier Urteile über hochgepuschte Medienberichte, zusammen gesammelte Berichte etc. 

Ich persönlich verstehe nicht, wieso über einen Wolfsriss immer so ein Trara gemacht wird.
Weils ein größeres Säugetier ist, was ihm zum Opfer gefallen ist?

Wenn der Fuchs wochenlang durch Ortschaften zieht, Hühner und Kaninchen mordet....da wars eben der Fuchs. Das gibt ein Ortsgespräch und mehr nicht. Obwohl der Finanzielle Schaden sehr wohl gleich hoch sein kann.

Reist der Wolf ein Schaf, sieht das natürlich anders aus. Dann, ja dann ist das schonmal ne Schlagzeile wert.|rolleyes


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eben...



heist für dich also Wolf aus ganz D weg?
Und was ist dann mit Wildsauen, sind ja auch gefährlich, wie sieht das mit Welsen aus oder Hechten? Dackelfressender Waller, Hecht beist Angler den halben Finger ab usw.. Ein Hirsch in der Brunft ist auch nicht ohne oder ne Ricke mit Jungem. Wo ist de rUnterschied zwischen Wildtieren und wilden Tieren?

Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung nur wo ist die Grenze bzw. wo fängt man an?

Jedes Tier kann gefährlich werden. Ein Zeckenbiss kann auch tödlich Enden, ein Biss von einer Kreuzotter ist auch nicht ohne wenn du nicht rechtzeitig zum Dok kommst und bei uns gibts die noch.


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Wieso sollte Dich jemand überzeugen?





thomas kann keiner überzeugen....
da kannste sicher sein...


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



hans albers schrieb:


> thomas kann keiner überzeugen....
> da kannste sicher sein...



DAS hast Du jetzt aber so geschrieben


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Es ist bisher durch die 99,? Prozent der gleichen DNA von Hund und Wolf nicht möglich, ausser es wird gesehen oder fotografiert, einen Riss von einem Hund und einem Wolf zu unterscheiden. Hab da extra meinen TA angerufen!


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

....:m


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Aus meiner Sicht sollte man unterscheiden, ob Wolf zum Menschen oder Mensch zum Wolf kommt.

Völlig unstrittig ist, daß, wenn im Havelland die Wölfe durch die Städte ziehen, man sie daran hindern muß. Stichwort: Freilaufende, halterlose Kinder! 

Ob das gleich per 12/70 zu geschehen hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln! Da gibt es nämlich weit überlebenswertere Möglichkeiten.

Völlig unstrittig ist ebenfalls, daß, wenn Mensch sich im Wolfsgebiet aufhält, er wahrscheinlich nie einen Wolf zu Gesicht bekommt. Übrigens resultiert das "Pfeifen im Walde" aus genau den auch hier immer wieder geäußerten Ängsten.

Ich persönlich halte Angst im Wolfsgebiet schon für übertrieben - eine gesunde Portion Respekt allerdings für angebracht.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



hans albers schrieb:


> thomas kann keiner überzeugen....
> da kannste sicher sein...


Der war echt gut!
Sorry Thomas musste sein#h


----------



## angler1996 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

https://www.welt.de/regionales/nrw/article171609566/Joggerin-von-Fuchs-angegriffen-und-gebissen.html

 recht aktuell,
 Trost, war ne Joggerin , also können die Herren weiter machen:q
 Sorry nach Dieringen#h


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



angler1996 schrieb:


> https://www.welt.de/regionales/nrw/article171609566/Joggerin-von-Fuchs-angegriffen-und-gebissen.html
> 
> recht aktuell,
> Trost, war ne Joggerin , also können die Herren weiter machen:q
> Sorry nach Dieringen#h



Bestimmt eine die ihre SKI verloren hatte und die Stecken hinterher schleifte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Der war echt gut!
> Sorry Thomas musste sein#h


hab ich doch kein Problem mit ;-))))


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Kennt jemand diese Doku?

https://www.amazon.de/Die-Macht-der-Sinne/dp/B0000DJ28S/ref=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1513337980&sr=1-1&keywords=die+macht+der+sinne

Darin wird in einem Kapitel gezeigt, wie man Wölfen Schafe madig macht! Und zwar ging das so: Schafskadaver mit Brechmittel ausgestattet und einem Rudel Wölfe verfüttert. Anschließend haben die um die Wette gereihert! :q

Ein paar Tage später wurde dem Rudel des nachts ein lebendes Opferschaf an einen Baum gebunden und siehe da, nicht ein einziger Wolf des Rudels vergriff sich dran!

Würde ich als Schäfer mal drüber nachdenken.

Wer's nicht glaubt, dem lade ich das nach youtube hoch oder schicke ihm ne Sicherungskopie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung *nur wo ist die Grenze bzw. wo fängt man an?*


DAS ist die richtige Frage!!

Beim Wolf fängt man aber nicht an, da sollte der schützergetriebene Bambi-Syndrom-Unfug besser aufhören..


----------



## Fruehling (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Beim Wolf fängt man aber nicht an,...



Ist ja zumindest in der Mache: https://www.agrarheute.com/land-leben/umweltministerkonferenz-beraet-ueber-wolfsabschuss-540351


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAS ist die richtige Frage!!
> 
> Beim Wolf fängt man aber nicht an, da sollte der schützergetriebene Bambi-Syndrom-Unfug besser aufhören..



wenn man da aufhören soll wo fängt man aber dann an, mal ohne Bambi-Syndrom?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ist ja zumindest in der Mache: https://www.agrarheute.com/land-leben/umweltministerkonferenz-beraet-ueber-wolfsabschuss-540351




sehr gut - wahrscheinlich aber wie beim Kormoran:
Zu spät, zu wenig, zu schützergeprägt...

Empathie (auch für Tiere) ist ja nett und gut, besser wäre in dem Fall die 8 x 57 (o.ä. )


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wie ich schon gesagt habe
Ein Wolf der gefährlich wird gehört weg ist wie bei jedem anderen Lebewesen auch, das eine wird abgeschossen das andere geht in den Knast.

Ab wann ist ein Lebewesen gefährlich und wodurch wird es gefährlich oder gefährlich gemacht?

Ist ein Wolf gefährlich weil er neugierig z.B. 3 Wolfswelpen rennen hinter Soldaten her oder weil irgend jemand gemeint hat, da läuft ein Wolf an einer Herde vorbei (in Wahrheit wars der Schäferhund des Schäfers)? Wie bei uns vor ca. 1 Jahr Wolf über Strasse gelaufen war aber ein ausgebüxter Hund (30cm Stockmass).

Sollte man die Todesstrafe einführen bei Mördern? Unschuldig oder schuldig von wem wird das definiert! Sorry aber wo ist die Grenze und ab wann gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Sollte man die Todesstrafe einführen bei Mördern? Unschuldig oder schuldig von wem wird das definiert! Sorry aber wo ist die Grenze und ab wann gerechtfertigt?


ERNSTHAFT???
MENSCHEN mit Tieren vergleichen???
Menschenrecht für Tiere??
PETA?????


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ERNSTHAFT???
> MENSCHEN mit Tieren vergleichen???
> Menschenrecht für Tiere??
> PETA?????




Quatsch PETA ich kann die idiotische Schützerindustrie nicht ab ich wollt nur wissen wo die Grenze ist? Haben unsere zwei Hunde zwar aus dem Tierschutz aber dann hörts auch schon auf. Wenn ich was schützen will dann mach ich das und brauch da niemand dazu voralllem keine PETA NABU ode rso nen Club#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Grenze ist beim Menschen und seine Bedürfnissen..

Für mich sind jedenfalls Menschenrechte (damit auch die der Angler) nach wie vor wichtiger als Tierrechte..

Und naturschutzfachlich brauchen wir den Wolf in unserer Kulturlandschaft auch nicht, der ist besser da aufgehoben, wo es weniger Menschen und menschliche Nutzung gibt, und mehr Natur..

Und er ist ja auch keinesfalls vom Aussterben bedroht..

Wie bei Robben etc., auch nur "Leuchtturmtiere" für Bambisyndrom und Spendensammeln Heuler einsammeln und durchpäppeln, bis Population wieder so groß ist, dass Seuchen reduzieren müssen, weil zwar schiessen "bäh" ist aber nicht Spenden sammeln mit Knopfaugen.. Ähnlich Otter, Biber etc.. Und dass die grüne hessischer Ministerin aus Tierschutzgründen bei invasiven Arten wie Waschbär (DEFINITIV naturschutzrelevant) Schonzeiten einführt und damit die letzten Birkhuhnpopulationen (Rhön) gefährdet hat, was erst durch massives Einschreiten der Jäger gegen die Schützer und giftGRÜNEN dann abgemildert wurde, etc. pp..., endlos weiter zu führen.....)..

"Wissenschaft" hats ja auch schon begriffen, wie man Drittmittel eintreibt mit Alarmismus und steht auf "Leuchtturmtiere":
Flaggschiff-Tierarten könnten Binnengewässer schützen


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Jetzt hat aber der eine Mensch das Bedürfnis dass Wölfe in D leben der andere nicht wer entscheidet? 

Ist ein Bedürfnis nur, wie in der Schule mal gelernt, das Bedürfnis nach essen, Dach überm Kopf usw. oder ist ein Bedürfnis schon ein Wunsch?

Wildsauen sind auch nicht vom aussterben bedroht und brauchen?


----------



## phirania (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEwG0-Rl9XI

Jeder sollte seinen eigenden Schutz mit ins Wolfsgebiet oder zum angeln mitnehmen.....:q:q:q


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



phirania schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEwG0-Rl9XI



Zumindest am Anfang von dem Video wüsst ich aber ne ganz andere Waffe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Jetzt hat aber der eine Mensch das Bedürfnis dass Wölfe in D leben der andere nicht wer entscheidet?
> 
> Ist ein Bedürfnis nur, wie in der Schule mal gelernt, das Bedürfnis nach essen, Dach überm Kopf usw. oder ist ein Bedürfnis schon ein Wunsch?
> 
> Wildsauen sind auch nicht vom aussterben bedroht und brauchen?



s. o., war noch nicht fertig, musste editieren, sorry..


----------



## DrDosenbier (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Problem bei dem Thema ist; die Verantwortlichen haben keinen Plan. Man lässt es laufen und weiß nicht wirklich wie man mit den Tieren umgehen soll, welchen Quoten okay sind u.s.w. auch die angesprochenen Kausaleffekte (Rot- und Schwarzwild regional, trotz hoher Dichte, kaum noch bejagbar) u.s.w.

 Kein Mensch würde einen freilaufenden, besitzerlosen Cangal auf Beutejagd in seinem Dorf akzeptieren, bei einem Wolf aber soll das toleriert werden. 

 Wölfe werden hier nie Teil des Ökosystems werden weil dafür kaum Notwendigkeit besteht. Wenn sie sich mit Wild den Bauch vollschlagen und Abstand zum Menschen bewahren würden, dass wäre was anderes. Tun sie aber nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

So isses!! 

Zu viele Schützer, "Wissenschaftler" und die von denen vor sich her getriebenen "Politiker" verderben den Brei..

Da gehts nur noch um Kohle für Orgas, einzelne Projekte, Studien, Institute etc.!

Aber schon lange nicht mehr um seriösen Naturschutz FÜR statt GEGEN Menschen!

Das ist zum Selbstbedienungsladen aus Steuergeldern und zur Spendensameloase verkommen, ein Finanzierungs-Perpetuum Mobile für die alle....

als Beispiele kann ich mich nur wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und naturschutzfachlich brauchen wir den Wolf in unserer Kulturlandschaft auch nicht, der ist besser da aufgehoben, wo es weniger Menschen und menschliche Nutzung gibt, und mehr Natur..
> 
> Und er ist ja auch keinesfalls vom Aussterben bedroht..
> 
> ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich weiss noch wie damals in Tbg die ersten Waschbären aus dem MaxPlanck stiften gingen, jeder hat geschrien toll und Jahre später haben 80% geschrien weil einheimische Arten zu Grunde gingen. Den Waschbären hats aber noch nie (wenigstens nicht bis zum Mittelalter davor keine Ahnung) in D gegeben den Wolf schon und ich denk mal heimlich vieleicht immer wenn auch unerkannt. Wahrscheinlich gibts auch in den Grenzgebieten immer wieder mal Bären doch die sieht keiner und der wo sie sieht sagt nichts. Das Problem ist, dass wir mit dem Wolf einfach nicht mehr umgehen können! Dann das Märchen Prob Wolf=böse=weg! Propagandier von Presse negativ wie positiv! Für die einen gibts nur Wolf bleibt, nuss gefördert werden usw. und für die Anderen der wolf muss weg, reisst Nutztiere. Wildtiere usw.! Warum gibts keinen Mittelweg? Jeder Beutegreifer hat vor und Nachteile genauso wie Beute auch, der Mensch muss definitiv heutezutage da eingreifen weil reine Natur gibts nicht mehr aber geziehlt und nicht in Massen! "Für die Bayern, nicht das im Krug!"|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Für die einen gibts nur Wolf bleibt, nuss gefördert werden usw. und für die Anderen der wolf muss weg, reisst Nutztiere. Wildtiere usw.!


Ich denke, ich hab den Mittelweg doch x-mal beschrieben:
Solange der Wolf wegbleibt vom Menschen - kein Problem...

Kommt er Menschen/Nutztieren zu nahe, weg damit. 

Nur bejagte Wölfe sind scheu genug, um Menschen weiträumig ausm Weg zu gehen..

Beiden Seiten geholfen...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Du hast aber auch gesagt, dass in D keine Natur/Wildnis mehr gibt => Wolf aus God Old Germany weg oder?

Der Mittelweg wäre mMn eher, da wo er Menschen gefährlich wird undd ie Wölfe die Menschen gefährlich werden, und zwar Beweisbar, da ein gezielter Abschuss. Vorsorglich würde eine Unterstützung durch einen Vater Staat der Ahnung hat, für Landwirte. Schäfer usw. auch was bringen gibt es z.B. in der Schweiz. Weil ein Wolf ein paar Rehe reisst, sorry aber das ist für mich kein Grund nur weil der Jäger aus dem Nachbarort zu Weihnachten keinen Rehrücken auf dem Tisch hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Du hast aber auch gesagt, dass in D keine Natur/Wildnis mehr gibt


ja eben, daher dulden in Kulturlandschaft, aber nicht schützen und fördern.

Kommt er zu nahe, kommt er weg..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja eben, daher dulden in Kulturlandschaft, aber nicht schützen und fördern.
> 
> Kommt er zu nahe, kommt er weg..



Wer behauptet da Thomas wäre nicht zu überzeugen?
Jetzt sagt er schon "dulden" :m in Kulturlanschft!


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

war schon immer so. Er gehört da nicht hin, da bleib ich bei - solange er aber keinen Menschen, menschliche Tätigkeit oder Nutztiere stört, ists doch aber wurscht, wo er sich rumtreibt (hatte auch keiner was gegen Jack the Ripper, bis er auf Menschen losging)..

Ich will ja nicht mit Gewalt Wölfe schiessen (>> da wär ich ja so extremistisch wie das Schützervolk).

Nur Schutz weg, damit er geschossen werden KANN, da wo er irgendjemanden stört.

Da die Viecher nicht doof sind, werden sie dann lernen, Umwehe zu machen und Menschen ausm Weg zu gehen..

Passiert nicht, wenn die unter Schutz stehen, und nur bamisnydromische Wolfsstreichler unterwegs sind...

Dennoch gehören die NICHT in unsere Kulturlandschaft..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Mit ner Quote wie sonst überall auch bzw. wo gefährlich.

Vollkommen einer Meinung!!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



hans albers schrieb:


> ....|rolleyes



Überzeugen vieleicht weniger, ein bischen ein ganz kleines bischen Einsicht vieleicht schon


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

WEDER NOCH!!!

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> war schon immer so. *Er gehört da nicht hin, da bleib ich bei *- solange er aber keinen Menschen, menschliche Tätigkeit oder Nutztiere stört, ists doch aber wurscht, wo er sich rumtreibt (hatte auch keiner was gegen Jack the Ripper, bis er auf Menschen losging)..
> 
> Ich will ja nicht mit Gewalt Wölfe schiessen (>> da wär ich ja so extremistisch wie das Schützervolk).
> 
> ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

War zu schnell beim schreiben

Du und dein Bambisyndrom ist doch eher Rotkäpchensyndrom.

Die Wolsstreicherler sind aber dann diejenigen die die Probleme verursachen.

Sorry musste editieren


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

fielen hier eigentlich schon die worte
grün, schützer, nabu,wwf..etc..
zusammen alles in einen topf geschmissen ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

würde mich wundern, wenn ichs vergessen hätte..

eine ungute Mischpoke ...

:g:g:g
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

jep hat Thomas schon gemeint ist aber nicht so hab da nur ne andere Meinung.


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

ihr lauft euch noch 'n wolf :g


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

@Thomas9904
Komm lassen wirs gut sein. Ich denk mal wir haben beide zu viele Argumente für oder gegen das Thema da kommen wir sonst in den nächsten 20 Jahren nicht mehr raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Dann musste mir recht geben ;.)))
Weil aufgeben is nicht ..
;-))))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann musste mir recht geben ;.)))
> Weil aufgeben is nicht ..
> ;-))))



Na em Leba net.
Aber ich hab da nen tollen Grichen in 15 Meter Entfernung der hat auch einen richtig guten Imiglykos das wär Gehaltvoller für unsere Figuren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Der erste Teil Deiner Signatur, da wiederum kann ich voll mit..



Und bin trotzdem gegen Wolfsschutz und dafür, dass Angler  m Falle des Falles mit allen zur Verfügung stehen Mitteln notwehren dürfen..
:g:g:g


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich sag doch:
wenns gefährlich wird ganz klar aber auch nur dann und nicht weil einer wenn er durch den Wald geht die Pampers voll hat oder weil ein anderer keinen Rehrücken auf dem Teller hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

wieso letzteres nicht? Doch klar! 

Wäre der Wolf vom aussterben bedroht und das der einzige Rückzugsraum - ok...

Isser aber nicht..

Wenn sich meine Verwandschaft in die Büx macht oder der (SCHLIMMER!!)  meinen Rehbraten fressen will, dann stört er definitiv in einer Kulturlandschaft als nicht bedrohte Art..


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

der wolf ist nur deshalb nicht (mehr) vom aussterben bedroht
weil sich irgendwelche "schützer"
in den 70 er oder 60 ern den 
noch vorhandenen populationen in der schweiz zb.
annahmen bzw. die naturwälder im osten dem wolf rückzugsgebiete
boten ansonsten
wäre es das gewesen in europa....

(weil bis dahin die meisten wölfe dann auch mal schnell vor der flinte landeten
bzw. vergiftet wurden)


wenn schon abschuss muss das kontrolliert erfolgen, und auch nur dann wenn es problem wölfe werden....


als ob der wolf (heutzutage) den jägern in punkto reh konkurrenz machen würde,
lächerlich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

damals waren Schützer noch Schützer!!
#6#6#6

Und nicht wie heute Konzerne aus spendensammelnder Schüzerindustrie und extremistischen Lobby-Agitatoren gegen Menschen und menschliche Interessen


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Und nicht wie heute Konzerne aus spendensammelnder Schüzerindustrie und  extremistischen Lobby-Agitatoren gegen Menschen und menschliche  Interessen




....|rolleyes


----------



## Michael.S (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ihr macht euch alle Gedanken über Wölfe , die meiden den Menschen , ein Bekannter hat öfters welche hier gefilmt , er hat mir auch einige Videos gezeigt , er sagt es ist unmöglich dicht an die Wölfe heranzukommen sobald sie ihn bemerken sind sie weg , da sind die Wildschweine schon ein anderes Kaliber ,seid ihr schon mal einem Rudel Wildschweine begegnet ? dann heißt es aber laufen denn die ziehen sich nicht zurück


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wieso letzteres nicht? Doch klar!
> 
> Wäre der Wolf vom aussterben bedroht und das der einzige Rückzugsraum - ok...
> 
> ...



Das hat aber jetzt nichts mit Grundbedürfnis zu tun wenn ich da an Schbeck, Schbädsle usw. denke und ob die Verwandschaft in die Bux macht oder nicht, dann lieber ja so geht sie mir nicht auf den Zeiger.

Nur weil der Jäger jetzt das scheuere Wild nicht mehr vom Hochsitz zu de mer bequem im Auto hinfahren kann erlegen kann da hab ich keinerlei einsehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



hans albers schrieb:


> ....|rolleyes


ich hatte extra wegen Dir auf die giftGRÜNEN als deren parlamentarischer Arm  verzichtet ;-))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch alle Gedanken über Wölfe , die meiden den Menschen , ein Bekannter hat öfters welche hier gefilmt , er hat mir auch einige Videos gezeigt , er sagt es ist unmöglich dicht an die Wölfe heranzukommen sobald sie ihn bemerken sind sie weg , da sind die Wildschweine schon ein anderes Kalieber ,seid ihr schon mal einem Rudel Wildschweine begegnet ? dann heißt es aber laufen denn die ziehen sich nicht zurück



Dann ists doch eh kein Problem, wenn die Menschen, menschliche Siedlungen und Nutztiere meiden, kommen sie auch nicht in Gefahr..

Braucht man sie also eh nicht schützen..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur Schutz weg, damit er geschossen werden KANN, da wo er irgendjemanden stört.



Überleg mal:

Ein wildernder Hund (Privat oder auch Offizieller) darf u. soll vom Jagdgebietsbesitzer abgeschossen werden. 
(nicht nur ein bischen beworfen u. vergrämt ...)

Ein gleichtuender Wolf und damit gleichwertig wildernder darf vom Jagdgebietsbesitzer nicht abgeschossen werden. 
Selbst wenn wie in Northeim der Wolf bedrohlich auf den berechtigten Jäger losgeht, meckern die Wahnwitzigen der Schützermafia noch massiv ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

z. B...

Dass die ganzen bambisyndromischen Ökowahnen einfach kein Plan haben, hatte ich, glaube ich, schon mal angemerkt?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

War das wirklich Beweisbar ein Wolf oder so wie hier ein Hund der rüber die Strasse lief mit 30cm Stockmass?

Und wenn gefährlich dann ganz klar.

Ohja Thomas ao das ein oder andere Mal


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Ohja Thomas ao das ein oder andere Mal




Hab einen Ruf zu verteidigen 

:g:g:g


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Da ich mich seit vielen Jahren mit dem Thema beschäftige (Hallo Thomas) hab ich grad mal meine alten Files nachgeschaut.

 zwischen 1950 bis 2000 gab es Europaweit 59 Fälle wo Wölfe Menschen attakierten. In 52 Fällen hatten diese Wölfe Tollwut, in 3 Fällen haben die Personen zugegeben, dass sie versuchten Welpen zu füttern. Bleiben also nur 4 übrig wo nicht nachgewiesen konnte ob die Personen oder der Wolf schuld war.

Bei einem Riss von einem Reh, Sau o.ä. hat doch nur eine Partei ein Problem damit.

Bei einem Riss auf ein Nutztier wie z.B. ein Schaf konnte bis dato, ausser Belegbar durch Fotos bzw. mehreren Personen unabhängig voneinander, nicht bewiesen werden ob Riss durch Wolf oder Hund geschah durch die über 99% Übereinstimmung der DNA.
http://www.smartredirect.de/redir/c.../08/07/fakten-wolf-gefaehrlich_n_7956040.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Bei einem Riss auf ein Nutztier wie z.B. ein Schaf konnte bis dato, ausser Belegbar durch Fotos bzw. mehreren Personen unabhängig voneinander, nicht bewiesen werden ob Riss durch Wolf oder Hund geschah durch die über 99% Übereinstimmung der DNA.
> http://www.smartredirect.de/redir/c.../08/07/fakten-wolf-gefaehrlich_n_7956040.html



hmmm,:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geprüfte, nur NDS
> https://www.wolfsmonitoring.com/monitoring/nutztierrisse/


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

In der Tabelle hats aber genauso viel
kein Wolf 
oder nicht nachweisbar wie
Wolf
und wenn Wolf wie wurde das nachgewiesen?
Kann man z.B. einen tschechoslowakischen Wolfshund und einen Wolf auf einem Foto wirklich Unterscheiden? Kann das der Spaziergänger der sich grad in die Hose macht oder der Schäfer der Angst hat um seine Schafe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> In der Tabelle hats aber genauso viel
> kein Wolf
> oder nicht nachweisbar wie
> Wolf


Na eben - was zeigt, dass die verifiziert haben und die vielen Meldungen mit Wolf dann vermutlich auch stimmen...



> Bei einem Riss von einem Reh, Sau o.ä. hat doch nur eine Partei ein Problem damit.


Und??? 

Deswegen kann man blind in einer Kulturlandschaft schützen, was weder da hingehört noch bedroht ist??

Wie gesagt:
Schutz weg, dann null Problem. 
Soll er sich fernhalten, das lernt er durch Bejagung..

Der beste Schutz für den Wolf in Kulturlanschaften ist, wenn er Menschen nicht in die Quere kommt ..

Und in der Natur war er noch nie ein Problem, dort braucht man auch nicht eingreifen ..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Natur fängt aber vor deiner Haustüre an und wenns nur der Grashalm ist der durch die Gehwegplatten kommt


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

nö, das ist menschlich geprägte Kulturlandschaft..

Davon ab bin ich ja froh, dass manche (komisch, Jäger??) die bambidrome Wolfssympathie auch so einordnen wie ich:
Kohle drucken für NABU und Konsorten:
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/mit-dem-wolf-auf-spendenjagd.html

Mit denen wär ich wahrscheinlich in der Frage, wie sich ein Angler verteidigen können soll, schneller einig, als mit manchen hier ;-)))


----------



## honeybee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bambidrome Wolfssympathie



Akzeptiere doch deren Meinung.....Deine Betitelungen/Namendsgebungen finde ich äusserst unschön. 
Auch wenn Du einen Ruf zu verteidigen hast, aber so etwas gehört sich nicht und hat mit Sachlickeit nix zu tun.

@Fussel
Hattest Du Dir mal die Mühe gemacht und nach Wolf in Verbindung mit Ohrdruf gegoogelt?
Sehr aktuell. Dort spricht man von einer Wölfin mit Jungtieren. Letztere sollen laut DNA Hybriden sein.#c


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Dann eben die Eiche vom Nachbarn die schon seit 10 Jahren deine Abwasserleitung dicht macht und aus ner Eichel die ein Eichhörnchen verloren hat gewachsen ist.

Wenn du heute Kohle brauchst dann mach ne Orga auf mit dem Titel "Ich schütze" und die Kohle ist gesichert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Wenn du heute Kohle brauchst dann mach ne Orga auf mit dem Titel "Ich schütze" und die Kohle ist gesichert!


Dachte schon dran mit "Anglerschutz" - aber wenns "nur" um Menschen geht, funzt das irgendwie nicht....


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dachte schon dran mit "Anglerschutz" - aber wenns "nur" um Menschen geht, funzt das irgendwie nicht....



wenste das in Weitfortistan machst klappts bestimmt


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

traurig, oder?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> @Fussel
> Hattest Du Dir mal die Mühe gemacht und nach Wolf in Verbindung mit Ohrdruf gegoogelt?
> Sehr aktuell. Dort spricht man von einer Wölfin mit Jungtieren. Letztere sollen laut DNA Hybriden sein.#c




@honeybee
sorry erst jetzt gesehen.
Funktioniert aber laut meinem TA und dem Max Plank Tübingen scheins nicht wirklich da die Übereinstimmung zu hoch ist. Ab 90-95% kann man da scheins nur noch schätzen. Mal davon abgesehen wann schätzen die nicht.
Hybriden gibts zum Beispiel viele in Spanien. Da locken, vorallem die Wölfinnen (ich will ja jetzt nichts sagen) die Haushund Rüden ins Rudel und Verpaaren sich dann. In der Konstellation ist dies anscheinend weniger schlimm. Andersrum gibts aber anscheinend Probleme da die Jungen dann jegliche Scheu vor dem Menschen durch die Hündin verloren haben und auch scheins sehr viel agressiver sind. Eine Vermischung von Wolf und Hund gabs aber schon seit Urzeiten z.B. bei den Inuit und Indianern. Die Inuit z.B. die Malemuiten, lassen teils heute noch ihre Hunde im Frühjahr frei (weniger Futter Besorgung) wo diese sich dann teils mit dem Wolf paaren oder auch mal getötet werden, und holen ihre Hunde erst im Herbst wieder. Heutzutage zwar nicht mehr so oft und viel wie früher aber immer noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ein Hybride kann nur vorkommen, wos Wölfe gibt und gehört schon zweimal weg..

Auch im Interesse der Wölfe - sonst haste in 20 Generationen keine Wölfe mehr, sondern Wolfshunde..


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Woher nimmst Du diese kynologischen "Weisheiten"?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Warum in 20 Jahre?

Tschechoslowakischer Wolfshund. Hauptsächlich Kreuzung DSH, Wolf, ging aber bei dem was sie eigentlich wollten daneben. Wollten einen "besseren" DSH haben aber die Scheu vom Wolf.

Bei den ganzen anderen sogenannten Wolfshund Hybriden die anerkannt wurden genau dasselbe, extrem Scheu und null Agressiv.

In Amerika wo Wolf Hund Hybriden schon lange gezielt gezüchtet werden genau dasselbe. 

Diese "Rassen"/Kreuzungen sind alle sehr schwer zu halten wegen der Scheu (lieber 5min Feigling als ein leben lang tot). Auch diejenigen die leider immer noch meinen sie müssten sich einen Wolf, ob Prestisch oder sonst was, halten (in D zum Glück veboten oder extreme Vorschriften) haben teils gewaltige Probleme, da diese Tiere wirklich täglich mit dem ganzen "Kultur"zeug konfrontiert werden müssen.

Woher kommt denn diese Scheu davor? Vom Hund?

Dass sich Wölfe, so wie der Fuchs an Menschen und dessen Umgebung gewöhnen ist erwiesen, die sind alle nicht doof und ausserdem auch sogenannte Kulturfolger. Der Wolf ist dies zwar weiger wie der Fuchs aber ein Schaf ist leichter zu reissen wie ein Reh oder ne Sau. Die Nutztiere heute kennen ja den Wolf auch nicht mehr denn der Hund der da vor dem Zaun läuft tut ihnen ja (meist) auch nichts. Doch wer hat da auf jedenfall eine Mitschuld?


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> @honeybee
> sorry erst jetzt gesehen.
> Funktioniert aber laut meinem TA und dem Max Plank Tübingen scheins nicht wirklich da die Übereinstimmung zu hoch ist. Ab 90-95% kann man da scheins nur noch schätzen. [...]


Ist alles eine Geldfrage.
Einmal ein bisschen Geld in die Hand nehmen und der Test ist von da an einfach, günstig und zuverlässig. 
Leider funktioniert das eben so nicht und man verlässt sich auf vorhandenen unzuverlässigen Quatsch und muss sich die Kritik anhören - so läuft das eben in D. Unter anderem übrigens aufgrund von Wissenschaftsskeptikern in Ämtern und Politik.
Btw: 90-95% genetische Übereinstimmung hätte der Mensch mit dem Wolf - bei Hund und Wolf reden wir von wahrscheinlich 99.99% Übereinstimmung.
#h


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du diese kynologischen "Weisheiten"?



Wen und was meinste jetzt?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ist alles eine Geldfrage.
> Einmal ein bisschen Geld in die Hand nehmen und der Test ist von da an einfach, günstig und zuverlässig.
> Leider funktioniert das eben so nicht und man verlässt sich auf vorhandenen unzuverlässigen Quatsch und muss sich die Kritik anhören - so läuft das eben in D. Unter anderem übrigens aufgrund von Wissenschaftsskeptikern in Ämtern und Politik.
> Btw: 90-95% genetische Übereinstimmung hätte der Mensch mit dem Wolf - bei Hund und Wolf reden wir von wahrscheinlich 99.99% Übereinstimmung.
> #h



Jep geb dir da vollkommen Recht


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Sorry - off topic hab ich mal selbst gelöscht bevor der Herr im Hause kommt


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Wen und was meinste jetzt?



Thomas war gemeint, sorry...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sorry - off topic hab ich mal selbst gelöscht bevor der Herr im Hause kommt



Ja leider
Zu dem was du gelöscht hast


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Thomas war gemeint, sorry...



Das ist reine Logik:
Ohne Wölfe keine Wolfshybriden


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist reine Logik:
> Ohne Wölfe keine Wolfshybriden



Aber ohne Wolfshybriden gäbe es auch deine heiss geliebten Rauhaardackel nicht


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist reine Logik:
> Ohne Wölfe keine Wolfshybriden



Die wachsen sich innerhalb des Rudels schnell wieder raus, mach dir keine Sorgen.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Die wachsen sich innerhalb des Rudels schnell wieder raus, mach dir keine Sorgen.



Sonst gäbe es ja heute keine Hunde und keine Wölfe sondern nur Hybriden:m


----------



## Bobster (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Hier bei Euch im Hundeforum ist ja echt was los #6

 Ärgert mir das "Alpha-Tier" aber nicht so sehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

ooch, ich bin schmerzfrei...

Kann man sein, wenn man weiss, dass man recht hat.
Und feuchte Schützerträume früher oder später immer wieder an der schlichten Realität scheitern werden, wie bisher auch schon immer....
Schade nur, wenn immer vorher Menschen drunter leiden müssen..


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Sonst gäbe es ja heute keine Hunde und keine Wölfe sondern nur Hybriden:m




Dorit Feddersen Petersen gewährt diesbzgl. begnadete Einblicke!

Muß immer schmunzeln, weil ihre Frisur schon sehr an Wolf erinnert...


----------



## exstralsunder (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Andal schrieb:


> Schuld sind die Grimmigen Brüder. Die haben mit dem Rotkäppchen ganz entscheidend zur sorgsam gepflegten Wolf-Paranoia beigetragen.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da irrt Freund Andal.
> Die Grimms haben aufgeschrieben und nicht erfunden
> Wenn dann wäre dorothea Viemann schuld..



Einspruch Euer Ehren. Frau Viemann kann gar nichts dafür. 
Das war Johanna  Hassenpflug die das Märchen den Grimms erzählte.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ooch, ich bin schmerzfrei...
> 
> Kann man sein, wenn man weiss, dass man recht hat.
> Und feuchte Schützerträume früher oder später immer wieder an der schlichten Realität scheitern werden, wie bisher auch schon immer....
> Schade nur, wenn immer vorher Menschen drunter leiden müssen..



Machst Du dir bzgl. feuchter Träume und anschließender Realitätskollisionen eigentlich selber ab und zu die zweifelhafte Freude das Forum quer zu lesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Aber ohne Wolfshybriden gäbe es auch deine heiss geliebten Rauhaardackel nicht


Die entstanden zu Zeiten ohne schutzwütige Ökowahnen und vor allem ohne einseitig  extremistischen Schutz von Prädatoren in Kulturlandschaften gegen Bürger ;-))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hier bei Euch im Hundeforum ist ja echt was los #6
> 
> Ärgert mir das "Alpha-Tier" aber nicht so sehr



Och man, nichts darf man:q


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die entstanden zu Zeiten ohne schutzwütige Ökowahnen und vor allem ohne einseitig  extremistischen Schutz von Prädatoren in Kulturlandschaften gegen Bürger ;-))



Dackel seit 1888
Erste Tierschutzbewegungen im frühen 19. Jahrhudert, also 18??


----------



## hans albers (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Kann man sein, wenn man weiss, dass man recht hat.



hahaha.... 
selten so gelacht... danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Dackel seit 1888
> Erste Tierschutzbewegungen im frühen 19. Jahrhudert, also 18??



Tierschutz nicht gleich Ökowahnen..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tierschutz nicht gleich Ökowahnen..



Geht ja auch nicht um Ökowahn, das wäre ja alles z.B. auch Recht, Vegan usw., sondern um leben und leben lassen und nicht einfach weg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> @honeybee
> sorry erst jetzt gesehen.
> Funktioniert aber laut meinem TA und dem Max Plank Tübingen scheins nicht wirklich da die Übereinstimmung zu hoch ist. Ab 90-95% kann man da scheins nur noch schätzen. Mal davon abgesehen wann schätzen die nicht.
> Hybriden gibts zum Beispiel viele in Spanien. Da locken, vorallem die Wölfinnen (ich will ja jetzt nichts sagen) die Haushund Rüden ins Rudel und Verpaaren sich dann. In der Konstellation ist dies anscheinend weniger schlimm. Andersrum gibts aber anscheinend Probleme da die Jungen dann jegliche Scheu vor dem Menschen durch die Hündin verloren haben und auch scheins sehr viel agressiver sind. Eine Vermischung von Wolf und Hund gabs aber schon seit Urzeiten z.B. bei den Inuit und Indianern. Die Inuit z.B. die Malemuiten, lassen teils heute noch ihre Hunde im Frühjahr frei (weniger Futter Besorgung) wo diese sich dann teils mit dem Wolf paaren oder auch mal getötet werden, und holen ihre Hunde erst im Herbst wieder. Heutzutage zwar nicht mehr so oft und viel wie früher aber immer noch.



Also wir können heute auf genetische Untersuchung basierend feststellen, daß der Hund nicht von den rezenten Wolfrassen abstammt, sondern Hunde und Wölfe einen gemeinsamen Vorfahren haben, der mittlerweile ausgestorben ist.

Ferner können wir mittels genetischer Untersuchungen einzelne Personen identifizieren, aber Wolf und Hund nicht auseinander halten? 

Die Wissenschaft ist da weiter und kompetenter, als hier vermutet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Geht ja auch nicht um Ökowahn, das wäre ja alles z.B. auch Recht, Vegan usw., sondern um leben und leben lassen und nicht einfach weg



mir gehts um Ökowahnen, auch beim Wolf  - um den falsch verstandenen Naturschutz zum Zwecke des Spendensammelns und der Menschenaussperrung..

Bestes Beispiel ganz aktuell dazu (aussperrren, diesmal wg. Vögel, nicht wegen Wolf - Kernproblem bleibt gleich):
Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit


----------



## hans albers (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

du immer mit deinem ökowahn

unter welchem wahn leidest du denn ?

der " immer alles gegen angler und menschen auf kosten der natur " 
-wahn...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Kann mich da "leider" nur auf meine Informationen beziehen.
Gemeinsamen Vorfahren 100% ja!
Einzelnen Menschen identifizieren laut meine Infos z.B. nur bedingt bei eineiigen Zwillingen.

Hast du nähere Infos? Bin da sehr interessiert dran da man als 0815 Mensch da leider sehr schwer ran kommt.



Testudo schrieb:


> Also wir können heute auf genetische Untersuchung basierend feststellen, daß der Hund nicht von den rezenten Wolfrassen abstammt, sondern Hunde und Wölfe einen gemeinsamen Vorfahren haben, der mittlerweile ausgestorben ist.
> 
> Ferner können wir mittels genetischer Untersuchungen einzelne Personen identifizieren, aber Wolf und Hund nicht auseinander halten?
> 
> Die Wissenschaft ist da weiter und kompetenter, als hier vermutet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



hans albers schrieb:


> du immer mit deinem ökowahn
> 
> unter welchem wahn leidest du denn ?
> 
> ...




nun ja, deswegen der aktuelle Link oben als Beleg..

Angler  aussperren wegen Vögeln, die Jahrzehnte da schon brüten, OBWOHL da  geangelt wird..

Genauso faktisch sinnfrei wie Wolf- und Kormoranschutz als nicht bedrohte Arten.

Aber es gibt ja leider auch genügend gewässer- und fischneidische Angler, denen es ganz recht ist, wenn andere ausgesperrt werden... 
Solange sie selber noch angeln dürfen - aber die erwischts am Ende auch noch, wenn alle anderen abgeräumt sind von der ökowahnen Schützermafia..

Die lieber Angler verunglimpfen, als gegen Schützerzwahn kämpfen..

Und nein, ich meine NIEMAND persönlich....

Für diese moralisch/ethisch sich höherstehend dünkenden Besserangler nur mal zum Überlegen, falls sie mitlesen sollten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## hans albers (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> ber es gibt je genügend gewässer- und fischneidische Angler, denen es gant recht ist, wenn andere ausgesperrt werden...
> Solange sie selber noch angeln dürfen - aber die erwischts am Ende auch  noch, wenn alle anderen abgeräumt sind von der ökowahnen Schützermafia..
> 
> Die lieber Angler verunglimpfen als gegen Schützerzwahn kämpfen..


nochmal offtopic..

man man .. was du dir so alles zusammenreimst... tztz

vielleicht sollte man nicht immer alles gleich schwarz/weiss sehen,
sondern auch im "schutz /öko/natur" bereich gibt es durchaus
sinnige projekte, wie genauso ganz schönen bockmist.

aber alles immer über einen kamm zu scheren is mir dann doch zu pauschal..


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Kann mich da "leider" nur auf meine Informationen beziehen.
> Gemeinsamen Vorfahren 100% ja!
> Einzelnen Menschen identifizieren laut meine Infos z.B. nur bedingt bei eineiigen Zwillingen.
> 
> Hast du nähere Infos? Bin da sehr interessiert dran da man als 0815 Mensch da leider sehr schwer ran kommt.



Schreib sie: http://www.uni-kiel.de/zoologie/gorb/dfeddersen.html an, da bekommste alles...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Schreib sie: http://www.uni-kiel.de/zoologie/gorb/dfeddersen.html an, da bekommste alles...



Goil vielen vielen Dank die kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Genauso faktisch sinnfrei wie Wolf- und Kormoranschutz als nicht bedrohte Arten....



Das gehört für dich bereits in einen Topf?

Im Gegensatz zum erst jüngst in Schweden erbrüteten Gedanken an ein Kormoranmanagement, gibt's bereits seit geraumer Zeit in Deutschland ein Wolfsmanagement!

Und es gibt eine Menge Zwischentöne vom Abknallen bis hin zum Schützerwahn, dem innerhalb dieses Threads bzgl. der Wölfe ganz sicher niemand verfallen ist.

Solange kein Prädatorenblut fließt, alles Käse? |uhoh:


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

@Tomas9904
Es bestreitet; auf jedenfall ich nicht) keiner, dass Tiere egal welcher Art und Rasse gefährlich werden können.

Ebenso einer Meinung, es wird viel zu viel unbedacht und unverantwortlich in irgendwelchen "sinnlosen Schützerwahn" investiert und andere, sagen wir mal Projekte gehen baden.

Dass es, vorallem beim Wolf,  nur 2 Seiten gib. Die einen sind für den Wolf und das leider in jeder Konsequenz und die anderen sind gegen den Wolf. So ist es aber auch bei anderen Arten.

Wenn beide Seiten jeweils nur 10% nachgeben würden hätte man sofort eine Einigung und jeder wäre zufrieden. Bekomm aber mal nur 2 Deutsche unter einen Hut, ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit da jeder noch das oder jenes einzuwenden hat oder will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Es gibt kein Wolfsmanagement bei uns - es sei denn, Du meinst die Selbstbedienungsläden für abgehalfterte NABU-Funktionäre und "Biologen", die sonst nix können, die das als Namen führen..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Wolfsmanagement bei uns - es sei denn, Du meinst die Selbstbedienungsläden für abgehalfterte NABU-Funktionäre und "Biologen", die sonst nix können, die das als Namen führen..



Siehste und weil es kein Wolfsmanagement gibt ist das Problem schon da. Die einen nur dafür die anderen nur dagegen. Warum nicht gemeinsam und ein Zwischending zwischen abknallen und schützen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nun ja, deswegen der aktuelle Link oben als Beleg..
> 
> Angler  aussperren wegen Vögeln, die Jahrzehnte da schon brüten, OBWOHL da  geangelt wird..
> 
> ...



In deinem Posting steckt viel wahres aber so wie du es dir mit den Verbänden verspielt hast und keiner mehr auf deine Schreiben reagiert,  so vergraulst  du hier immer mehr User, die einfach keinen Nerv mehr haben die lesenswerten Postings herauszufiltern  aus dem ganen Gehetze und den unsäglichen Wiederholungen eigener Zitate.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Wolfsmanagement bei uns - es sei denn, Du meinst die Selbstbedienungsläden für abgehalfterte NABU-Funktionäre und "Biologen", die sonst nix können, die das als Namen führen..



https://www.google.de/search?q=wolf...-ab&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=eQQ1WpK1IYuT8QemsbbwBQ

Die kennst Du alle und kannst über sie urteilen?

Erstaunlichst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Warum nicht gemeinsam und ein Zwischending zwischen abknallen und schützen?


Hab ich doch:
Wolf in der Natur: Nicht schiessen.

Wolf in Kulturlandschaft und Menschennähe (bzw. bei Nutztieren): Schiessen..

Da er angeblich nicht in Menschennähe kommt, kann ja auch nix passieren, oder?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> In deinem Posting steckt viel wahres aber so wie du es dir mit den Verbänden verspielt hast und keiner mehr auf deine Schreiben reagiert,  so vergraulst  du hier immer mehr User, die einfach keinen Nerv mehr haben die lesenswerten Postings herauszufiltern  aus dem ganen Gehetze und den unsäglichen Wiederholungen eigener Zitate.



Sorry aber da muss ich Thomas von meiner Seite her in Schutz nehmen. Ich dikutier hier wirklich sehr sehr gern mit Thomas und es macht auch Richtig Spass. Klar wenn er immer  wieder Wiederholungen bringt leidet das ein klein wenig aber alles sachlich fachlich und nicht angefeindet, auf jedenfall mal nicht gegen mich, und wenn da andere User nicht drüber wegsehen können müssen diese das ja nicht lesen.

Jeder hat seine Meinung und kann diese auch vertreten solange er korrekt und sachlich bleibt.

Nachgeben werd ich trotzdem nicht gelle Thomas:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Nachgeben werd ich trotzdem nicht gelle Thomas:vik:


um Gottes Willen, das wär ja schlimm....


----------



## geomas (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Mal zur Abwechslung eine On-Topic-Frage:

Signalhorn/Preßlufthupe/-Fanfare oder Pfefferspray? Was wäre denn dem Angler im Wolfsgebiet zu raten?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab ich doch:
> Wolf in der Natur: Nicht schiessen.
> 
> Wolf in Kulturlandschaft und Menschennähe (bzw. bei Nutztieren): Schiessen..
> ...



Es gibt aber in D nur Kulturlandschaft. Selbst Afrika hat doch keine reine Wildnis mehr.

Was machst du dann mit dem Hecht? Klar den kannst du essen den Wolf nicht (hab ihn auf jeden Fall noch nicht probiert). Der Wels der Dackel frisst und evtl. Kinder "anfällt" ist der jetzt harmloser weil man aus dem noch Steaks machen kann. Wenn du Enten züchtest und in deinem Gewässer ein Wels oder Hecht sitzt kannste den zwar rausholen aber Junge gibts da bestimmt schon und was dann?


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Aber für die endlosen wiederholungen wäre ein Sammelthread sinnvoll damit die themen lesbar bleiben. Denn eine Diskussion gewinnt nicht durch Wiederholung des immer gleichen arguments


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Es gibt aber in D nur Kulturlandschaft.


Eben, da sollte man deswegen keine Schützerexperimente machen mit gewaltsamen reindrücken und Schutz von schon lange nicht mehr anwesenden Arten.

Kommen die Wölfe von selber und halten sich von Menschen fern - alles gut.

Wenn nicht, werden sie es durch Bejagung schnell lernen.

Die von Dir angesprochenen Arten sind seit Jahrhunderten in der Kulturlandschaft heimisch und angepasst (beidseitig)..


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



geomas schrieb:


> Mal zur Abwechslung eine On-Topic-Frage:
> 
> Signalhorn/Preßlufthupe/-Fanfare oder Pfefferspray? Was wäre denn dem Angler im Wolfsgebiet zu raten?



Dazu hatte ich dort: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4762546#post4762546 eine Idee.

Gehst Du mal in einen Zoo zum Testen? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



geomas schrieb:


> Mal zur Abwechslung eine On-Topic-Frage:
> 
> Signalhorn/Preßlufthupe/-Fanfare oder Pfefferspray? Was wäre denn dem Angler im Wolfsgebiet zu raten?


Für das was sicher wirkt, brauchste Waffenschein..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben, da sollte man deswegen keine Schützerexperimente machen mit gewaltsamen reindrücken und Schutz von schon lange nicht mehr anwesenden Arten.
> 
> Kommen die Wölfe von selber und halten sich von Menschen fern - alles gut.
> 
> ...



Und deswegen haben die Menschen Angst um ihre Kinder wenn diese in einem Baggersee, so wie wir früher, schwimmen? 

Deswegen gibt es jedes Jahr wieder Meldungen über Bisse von Kreuzottern?

Deswegen hat der Wolf und der Bär in D nie aufgehört zu existieren, wenn auch versteckt und in Randgebieten?

Der Wolf hat sich doch angepasst. Leichtere Beute, dümmere Beute => wird gejagt. Machst du ihm doch vor, dummer =>mein Hecht. Dummes Reh => mein Reh.

Früher hat man Cowboy und Indianer mit Darts gespielt und wenn einer was abbekam wars Künstlerpech, heute geht ein Aufschrei durch alle Medien!
Früher gabs den Wolf ganz offiziell ind ganz Deutschland war jedem klar und ganz normal, wenn heute einer ein Rehkitz vor ner Kneipe reisst und lässt sich dann auch noch verjagen => der Medienaufhänger, aber negativ.
Wenn einer dir dein Schnitzel vom Teller klaut dann ist Party, der wolf lässt sich vertreiben.

Nein in will ein Tier nicht mit einem Menschen auf eine stufe stellen aber auch der Mensch ist genetisch ein Tier und ein Beutegreifer auch wenn dies veganer bestreiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Früher gabs den Wolf ganz offiziell ind ganz Deutschland


Früher gabs auch Säbelzahntiger..

Früher ist kein Argument...

Ausser vielleicht:
Früher gabs KEINE Schützer ;-)))))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Früher gabs auch Säbelzahntiger..
> 
> Früher ist kein Argument...
> 
> ...



Warum? Den Wolf gabs zu Zeiten der Menschen, den Säbelzahntiger zwar auch, aber meines wissens nach nicht zu Zeiten des Homosaphiens( man möge mich verbessern wenn ich falsch liege).

Schützer, im Urpünglichen Sinne, gabs schon immer. Der eine schützte dies der andere das. Rechtler gabs auch schon immer nur nicht für das für was die heutzutage die Gerichte belästigen.

Es ändert sich halt alles, das eine zum guten das andere eben nicht. Wenn der Wolf wirklich ein Problem wird muss was dagegen getan werden so wie auch gegen den Kormoran oder andere Arten. Aber einfach nur abballern weil dies einem nicht gefällt muss doch nicht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Aber einfach nur abballern weil dies einem nicht gefällt muss doch nicht sein.


Verlangt niemand - nur da, wo er in Menschennähe/Nutztiere kommt


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verlangt niemand - nur da, wo er in Menschennähe/Nutztiere kommt



Also doch überall, denn Menschennähe in Deutschland überall. Nutztiere ebenso. vorallem was ist Nähe? Sind 5Meter schon nah oder 10Kilometer?
Gestern sind uns beim Spaziergang mit unseren 2 Hunden in 10 Meter Entfernung 2 Bachen über den Weg gelaufen. Als eine davon sich versuchte gegen uns zu Stellen haben natürlich unsere 2 angefangen zu toben und die Bachen haben das Weite gesucht. Waren die 10Meter jetzt nah? Waren die Bachen gefährlicher als ein Wolf oder auch 2?

"2014 ist eine meiner Töchter in einem See schwimmen gewesen als ein Schwan auf sie losging, ist der Wolf jetzt gefährlicher als dieser Schwan?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



geomas schrieb:


> Mal zur Abwechslung eine On-Topic-Frage:
> 
> Signalhorn/Preßlufthupe/-Fanfare oder Pfefferspray? Was wäre denn dem Angler im Wolfsgebiet zu raten?



Hab doch schon geschrieben statt "Hello Bear" eben "Hello Wolf", hab in Kanada nie Probleme damit gehabt. Nur der Psychologe um  die Ecke vieleicht:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Also doch überall, denn Menschennähe in Deutschland überall. Nutztiere ebenso. vorallem was ist Nähe? Sind 5Meter schon nah oder 10Kilometer?
> Gestern sind uns beim Spaziergang mit unseren 2 Hunden in 10 Meter Entfernung 2 Bachen über den Weg gelaufen. Als eine davon sich versuchte gegen uns zu Stellen haben natürlich unsere 2 angefangen zu toben und die Bachen haben das Weite gesucht. Waren die 10Meter jetzt nah? Waren die Bachen gefährlicher als ein Wolf oder auch 2?


äääh - Wildschweine sind deswegen ja auch nicht geschützt, oder (und auch Schwäne gibts zu viel, weil durch Oma mit Enkelin gefüttert. Auch wenns die bambisyndromen nicht gerne hören: abschiessen (Reduktion) macht Sinn)?

Und zur Entfernung:
Tja, sag ich doch immer:
Wölfe gehören nicht in eine zersiedelte Kulturlandschaft..


----------



## mefofänger (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

im sommer wen sie genug zu fressen haben braucht man keine angst haben. aber im winter wen es längere zeit sehr kalt war könnte es mal brenzlich werden. aber wer geht da schon nachtangeln?mfg

ausserdem hat man ja wahrscheinlich auch sein brennholzbeil dabei zum FEUER machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Quappenangler ;-)))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> äääh - Wildschweine sind deswegen ja auch nicht geschützt, oder (und auch Schwäne gibts zu viel, weil durch Oma mit Enkelin gefüttert. Auch wenns die bambisyndromen nicht gerne hören: abschiessen (Reduktion) macht Sinn)?
> 
> Und zur Entfernung:
> Tja, sag ich doch immer:
> Wölfe gehören nicht in eine zersiedelte Kulturlandschaft..



Was ist aber Entfernung? Was heisst zersiedelt?

In ganz Deutschland gibt es meines Wissens nach höchstens 400 Wölfe. Schwäne und Sauen kannste nicht mal mehr zählen. Was ist jetzt gefährlicher? Der Schwan der im Märchen so hoch gelobt wird und die Sau die ja immer noch nen gescheiten Braten abgibt oder der Wolf, der immer und überall als böse dargestellt wird weil im Mittelalter der fette Ordensvorsteher mal keinen Rehrücken auf dem Teller hatte?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



mefofänger schrieb:


> im sommer wen sie genug zu fressen haben braucht man keine angst haben. aber im winter wen es längere zeit sehr kalt war könnte es mal brenzlich werden. aber wer geht da schon nachtangeln?mfg
> 
> ausserdem hat man ja wahrscheinlich auch sein brennholzbeil dabei zum FEUER machen!



Nur die "ganz Harten" und die haben auch kein Schiss vor nem Wolf wie z.B. die Soldaten die vor 3 Welpen abgehauen sind.


----------



## mefofänger (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Nur die "ganz Harten" und die haben auch kein Schiss vor nem Wolf wie z.B. die Soldaten die vor 3 Welpen abgehauen sind.



richtig so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Schwäne und Sauen kannste nicht mal mehr zählen.


Sauen sind ja auch nicht geschützt - das ist ja der Unterschied.

Warum aber Wölfe schützen, die nur Ärger machen, aber in einer zersiedelten Kulturlandschaft auch keinerlei Wert haben und die zudem nicht bedroht sind?

Ich will ja keine (Treib)Jagd - nur keinen Schutz wie jetzt..

DAS würde vollkommen reichen...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sauen sind ja auch nicht geschützt - das ist ja der Unterschied.
> 
> Warum aber Wölfe schützen, die nur Ärger machen, aber in einer zersiedelten Kulturlandschaft auch keinerlei Wert haben und die zudem nicht bedroht sind?
> 
> ...



Nicht geschützt und trotzdem soooo viele? Eine Sau macht mehr Ärger als 2 Wölfe, frag da mal die Landwirte.

Kein Mensch redet von einer Treibjagd, ich schon gar nciht denn das ist mMn keine Jagd sondern Hobbyballern.

Gefährliche Wölfe sind aber auch nicht geschützt da brauchst du nur die Zustimmung und auch Beweise dann wird was unternommen.

Wenns in einem Gebiet nur sehr wenige Sauen gibt gibts aber auch ganz schnell eine Auflage keine mehr zu schiesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Gefährliche Wölfe sind aber auch nicht geschützt da brauchst du nur die Zustimmung und auch Beweise dann wird was unternommen.


Sorry, aber das ist Humbug, sogar nach EU-Recht sind die geschützt, nicht nur nach nationalem (https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/saeugetiere/wolf/wissen/19297.html) , und das ist eben was ganz anders (auch genehmigungsmäßig) als beim dem Jagdrecht unterliegenden Schwarzwild..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Humbug, sogar nach EU-Recht sind die geschützt, nicht nur nach nationalem (https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/saeugetiere/wolf/wissen/19297.html) , und das ist eben was ganz anders (auch genehmigungsmäßig) als beim dem Jagdrecht unterliegenden Schwarzwild..



https://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/woelfe-duerfen-von-polizisten-geschossen-werden-100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ja eben, das ist genau der Unterschied dank dem Schutz, den die in einer Kulturlandschaft nutzlosen und eher schädlichen Wölfe dummerweise auch haben, und nicht nur in der Natur, wo sie hingehören:
Da musste wieder Ausnahmen erlassen und am Ende machst keiner, weil sie alle Schiss haben was falsch zu machen.

Genau das Gleiche gilt ja für Kormoran auch:
Durch den Schutz brauchste überall Ausnahmeregelungen, die wie bei uns im RP Karslruhe, wenn der zuständige Beamte Nabu-Mann ist, immer erst kommen, wenn die schon wieder weg sind und die Gewässer leergefressen.

Genau deswegen sag ich ja:
Schutz weg, dann wirds einfacher..

Sie sind ja nicht gefährdet (weder Kormorane noch Wölfe)..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Aber bei Verhaltensauffälligkeit noch nicht mal bei Angriff.
Ne Sau wo sich gegen mich stellt, na behaupte das mal bei nem Jäger und wird da was unternommen?
Oder bei einem Schwan, da lacht doch jeder Bürgermeister.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wenn der Jäger die Sau sieht, fällt sie (da brauchste nicht meckern)  ;-)))

Da muss er sich keine Gedanken machen..

Da darf er doch..

(Auch Schwan ist meines Wissens im Jagddrecht, davon ab, müsst ich mal gucken, darf aber, soweit ich weiss, von November bis Februar bejagt werden (Höckerschwäne))..


Das ist ja genau der Unterschied ;-)))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Gibt aber auch normal zehntausende, wenns aber in einem Gebiet einen Erlass hat dass eben nicht was dann? Auch nicht anders wie bei Wölfen brauchst dann auch zuerst ne Genehmigung vorher geht gar nichts.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn der Jäger die Sau sieht, fällt sie (da brauchste nicht meckern)  ;-)))
> 
> Da muss er sich keine Gedanken machen..
> 
> ...



Kurz Offtopic
Jagdrecht in Deutschland, das tu ich mir genausowenig an wie Angeln in Deutschland. Zu viel Bürokratie, Politik usw. das mach ich lieber in Schweden das ist das alles viel unbürokratischer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Kann mich da "leider" nur auf meine Informationen beziehen.
> Gemeinsamen Vorfahren 100% ja!
> Einzelnen Menschen identifizieren laut meine Infos z.B. nur bedingt bei eineiigen Zwillingen.
> 
> Hast du nähere Infos? Bin da sehr interessiert dran da man als 0815 Mensch da leider sehr schwer ran kommt.



Sag mal guckst  du keine Krimis? Heute kann mit genetischem Material bei Übereinstimmung zweier Proben das Individuum sicher bestimmt werden.

Das ist gerichtsfest. Bei eineiigen Zwillingen geht es nicht, aber das ist auch ein ganz anderes Thema als Hund und Wolf zu differenzieren.


----------



## geomas (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dazu hatte ich dort: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4762546#post4762546 eine Idee.
> 
> Gehst Du mal in einen Zoo zum Testen? :m



Ha, die komplett degenerierten Zooviecher eignen sich wohl kaum als Test-Subjekte ;-)
Ne Preßluftfanfare ist aber sicher einfacher in der Anwendung als Pfefferspray (Stichwort falsche Windrichtung).

Ich persönlich sehe in Zecken die „gefährlichsten” Tiere beim Angeln in der freien Natur. Im urbanen Angelrevier sind evtl. schlecht erzogene Hunde bedenklicher.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

@Testudo
Ein eiige Zwillinge DNA vergleich 99,99%
Wolf Hund  vergleich 99,99%

Krimis? Hab ich genug ohne TV.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> @Testudo
> Ein eiige Zwillinge DNA vergleich 99,99v%
> Wolf Hund  vergleich 99,99%
> 
> Krimis? Hab ich genug ohne TV.



Da nach Rissen immer auch genetische Untersuchungen erfolgen um Schadensersatzansprüche zu beurteilen muss der Unterschied hinreichend sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Kurz Offtopic
> Jagdrecht in Deutschland, das tu ich mir genausowenig an wie Angeln in Deutschland. Zu viel Bürokratie, Politik usw. das mach ich lieber in Schweden das ist das alles viel unbürokratischer.



Tja, das gehört aber dazu, wenn man über den Wolf hier diskutieren will - leider...

Du hast aber vollkommen recht bezüglich Bürokratie - auch im Jagdrecht zum großen Teil aufs Schützerkonto gehend ..


----------



## Piketom (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Gibt es eigentl. belegte Wolfsangriffe an/auf Menschen weltweit.
Weiß das jemand...würde mich mal interessieren|kopfkrat


----------



## thanatos (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentl. belegte Wolfsangriffe an/auf Menschen weltweit.
> Weiß das jemand...würde mich mal interessieren|kopfkrat



ja ich habe in Norwegen (oder Schweden ) einen Gedenkstein gesehen wo ein Mensch von Wölfen zerrissen wurde .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentl. belegte Wolfsangriffe an/auf Menschen weltweit.
> Weiß das jemand...würde mich mal interessieren|kopfkrat



Ich habe mal gelesen, in Europa, ohne Russland innerhalb von 50 Jahren etwa 50 Angriffe. Davon über 70% von tollwütigen Wölfen verursacht, das dürfte heute kein großes Thema mehr sein.

Und wer weiß, wie viele Jäger dabei einen Angriff provoziert haben:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

dann braucht man ja nicht schützen, wenn die sich eh fernhalten


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich habe heute beim Mittagessen mit 2 Jägern zusammengesessen. 

Da ich keine Ahnung vom Wolf habe, habe ich gefragt ob sie einen Wolf schießen würden, wenn sie ihn sehen würden. Darauf haben beide stark rumgedruckst... "Hmmm... da wenn sie dich erwischen" usw.

Ich habe mich dann entschuldigt und die Frage neu gestellt:
"Denkt ihr es wäre denkbar, dass irgendein Jäger einen Wolf schießt wenn er einen sieht!" 

Antwort: "Ja freilich, was denkst du wieviele Rehe die reißen..."

Seitdem fühl ich mich hier schon wieder ein ganzes Stück sicherer, es wird hier auf absehbare Zeit ganz sicher keinen Überbestand an Wölfen geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute beim Mittagessen mit 2 Jägern zusammengesessen.
> 
> Da ich keine Ahnung vom Wolf habe, habe ich gefragt ob sie einen Wolf schießen würden, wenn sie ihn sehen würden. Darauf haben beide stark rumgedruckst... "Hmmm... da wenn sie dich erwischen" usw.
> 
> ...



Franz, danke für die ehrliche Darstellung, genau darum geht es.

Um Futterneid. Um Angst das der Ertrag nachlässt. Es geht einen Sch...um Sicherheit. Es werden ja auch die total aufgeblasenen Bestände an Schwarzwild toleriert. 

Durch Verbiss und Schälung kommt es zu massiven Schäden am jungen Wald. Viele Forstbetriebe und auch Teile der Jägerschaft betrachten die Entwicklung kritisch.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, das gehört aber dazu, wenn man über den Wolf hier diskutieren will - leider...
> 
> Du hast aber vollkommen recht bezüglich Bürokratie - auch im Jagdrecht zum großen Teil aufs Schützerkonto gehend ..



2 Onkel + Schwiegervater > Jäger
1 Onkel > Förster
Die halbe Familie Angler
Ich glaub ich krieg genug mit von der Bürokratie oder?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, in Europa, ohne Russland innerhalb von 50 Jahren etwa 50 Angriffe. Davon über 70% von tollwütigen Wölfen verursacht, das dürfte heute kein großes Thema mehr sein.
> 
> Und wer weiß, wie viele Jäger dabei einen Angriff provoziert haben:q



Das ist genau das auf was ich rauswill. Entweder Provoziert durch Idioten die den Wolf anfüttern bzw. meinen sie müssten Wolfswelpen streicheln. Oder aber sonstige Povokationen.
Danke dir


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> Franz, danke für die ehrliche Darstellung, genau darum geht es.
> 
> Um Futterneid. Um Angst das der Ertrag nachlässt. Es geht einen Sch...um Sicherheit. Es werden ja auch die total aufgeblasenen Bestände an Schwarzwild toleriert.
> 
> Durch Verbiss und Schälung kommt es zu massiven Schäden am jungen Wald. Viele Forstbetriebe und auch Teile der Jägerschaft betrachten die Entwicklung kritisch.



Ist wie bei dem fetten Ordensvorsteher der keinen Rehrücken auf dem Teller hatte


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> 2 Onkel + Schwiegervater > Jäger
> 1 Onkel > Förster
> Die halbe Familie Angler
> Ich glaub ich krieg genug mit von der Bürokratie oder?


#6#6#6#6


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6



Deswegen reichts mir eben in Schweden muss doch nicht auch noch den Staat unterstützen in dem de rvom mir auch noch mehr Kohle kriegt und mit ner Großtante (gebürtige Schwedin):q und nem Großonkel in Schweden funtzt das einwandfrei


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> deswegen reichts mir eben in schweden muss doch nicht auch noch den staat unterstützen in dem de rvom mir auch noch mehr kohle kriegt und mit ner großtante (gebürtige schwedin):q und nem großonkel in schweden funtzt das einwandfrei


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## fusselfuzzy (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



zander67 schrieb:


> Bei uns werden eindeutig mehr Spaziergänger, Liebespärchen oder Kartoffeldiebe von Jäger erschossen als durch Wölfe angegriffen.
> So ein Sicherheitsgefühl kann auch trügen.
> 
> VG



Der war so richtig gut#6


----------



## yukonjack (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich empfehle euch, nehmt zur Ablenkung von diesen Bestien immer ne Tüte Frolic mit.


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich empfehle euch, nehmt zur Ablenkung von diesen Bestien immer ne Tüte Frolic mit.



Stimmt, was zu knabbern beruhigt und ist Nervennahrung, siehe Kino und Popcorn!


----------



## Piketom (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Danke Wilhelm und thanatos!

Also in meinen Augen ist das Ganze nicht ungefährlich.
Man darf nicht vergessen,daß die Lebensräume und Rückzugsgebiete vom Wolf enorm geschrumpft sind durch Bebauung etc.
Sollte die Population jetzt unkontrolliert steigen kommt es zwangsläufig zu Begegnungen mit dem Mensch die auch übel enden können.
Oder sehe ich da zu schwarz?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> Oder sehe ich da zu schwarz?|kopfkrat


nö.......


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> Franz, danke für die ehrliche Darstellung, genau darum geht es.
> 
> Um Futterneid. Um Angst das der Ertrag nachlässt. Es geht einen Sch...um  Sicherheit. Es werden ja auch die total aufgeblasenen Bestände an  Schwarzwild toleriert.
> 
> Durch Verbiss und Schälung kommt es zu massiven Schäden am jungen Wald.  Viele Forstbetriebe und auch Teile der Jägerschaft betrachten die  Entwicklung kritisch.





fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Ist wie bei dem fetten Ordensvorsteher der keinen Rehrücken auf dem Teller hatte



Dem ist nichts, aber auch gar nichts hinzuzufügen! #6




zander67 schrieb:


> Bei uns werden eindeutig mehr Spaziergänger,  Liebespärchen oder Kartoffeldiebe von Jäger erschossen als durch Wölfe  angegriffen.
> So ein Sicherheitsgefühl kann auch trügen.
> 
> VG



:vik:




Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, was zu knabbern beruhigt und ist Nervennahrung, siehe Kino und Popcorn!



:vik:




Piketom schrieb:


> ...Sollte die Population jetzt unkontrolliert  steigen kommt es zwangsläufig zu Begegnungen mit dem Mensch...



Und genau das ist die Unterstellung, um die sich hier vieles dreht. MEINE Kristallkugel ist gerade nicht greifbar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Allerdings ist durchaus vorstellbar, daß überzogene Abschußforderungen immer mehr Schützer auf den Plan rufen, die dann in großer Anzahl Petitionen zeichnen, welche Beachtung finden.

Wäre dann also ein klassischer und äußerst dämlicher Bärendienst an der Sache. Der Wilde Westen ist nämlich woanders... 

Mein Tipp: Einfach mal ein bißchen weniger lautmalerisch rumkrakelen und warten, was passiert. Napalm kann man anschließend immer noch einsetzen, wenn's denn unbedingt sein muß!


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Na wir warten ab, bis das erste rotkäppchen angefallen wird.
Dann ist das geschreih wieder groß


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

und?
Wär doch nur ein Mensch...


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute beim Mittagessen mit 2 Jägern zusammengesessen.
> 
> Da ich keine Ahnung vom Wolf habe, habe ich gefragt ob sie einen Wolf schießen würden, wenn sie ihn sehen würden. Darauf haben beide stark rumgedruckst... "Hmmm... da wenn sie dich erwischen" usw.
> 
> ...


isse abba ga nich gutt für dein plantage. rehe fressen an bäumen, wölfe nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Rehe kommen nicht über den Zaun, Wölfe schon (kenn seine Plantage ja)


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Und wölfe schmecken nicht!


----------



## zandertex (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

vor zecken sollte mann angst haben!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wölfe schmecken nicht!



keine Ahnung, noch keinen probiert (würd ich aber jederzeit)


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Lieber nicht...
Trichinen!


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Lieber nicht...
> Trichinen!



Und sehr wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Rotkäppchen im Bauch!


----------



## Piketom (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Allerdings ist durchaus vorstellbar, daß überzogene Abschußforderungen immer mehr Schützer auf den Plan rufen,* die dann in großer Anzahl Petitionen zeichnen, welche Beachtung finden.*
> Wäre dann also ein klassischer und äußerst dämlicher Bärendienst an der Sache. Der Wilde Westen ist nämlich woanders...


Genau das befürchte ich.
Quasi wie beim Kormoran,mit dem Unterschied das dann nicht nur die Fischpopulation vermindert wird!|bigeyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/search?q=wolf...-ab&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=eQQ1WpK1IYuT8QemsbbwBQ
> 
> Die kennst Du alle und kannst über sie urteilen?
> 
> Erstaunlichst!



Ich kenne die alle und kann darüber urteilen, 

Thomas hat recht, man kann es ganz ketzerisch sagen, es gibt kein Wolfsmanagement in Deutschland! 

Zumindest kein funktionierendes, welches unabhängig unter ökologischen, ökonomischen und sozialen Gesichtspunkten den Namen verdienen würde. 

Es gibt derzeit noch nicht einmal mehr ein wirklich funktionierendes Monitoring.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich kenne die alle und kann darüber urteilen,
> 
> Thomas hat recht, man kann es ganz ketzerisch sagen, es gibt keine Wolfsmanagement in Deutschland!
> 
> ...



Und verfügst sicher auch über Quellen, die deine vollmundigen Aussagen untermauern, oder?

Behaupten kann hier nämlich jeder viel...


----------



## Piketom (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Und verfügst sicher auch über Quellen, die deine vollmundigen Aussagen untermauern, oder?
> Behaupten kann hier nämlich jeder viel...



Du verstehst das falsch Fruehling!
Es geht darum was kommen könnte bei der derzeitigen politischen Regelung in Sachen Wolf...nicht was mal war und passiert ist!

Die Gegebenheiten/Voraussetzungen sind nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit früher.

Die Wölfe sind extrem clever und passen sich an.
Das belegt die Statistik mit den Kindern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> Du verstehst das falsch Fruehling!
> Es geht darum was kommen könnte bei der derzeitigen politischen Regelung in Sachen Wolf...nicht was mal war und passiert ist!
> 
> Die Gegebenheiten/Voraussetzungen sind nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit früher.
> ...



Wenn was kommt wird man eine Lösung finden und mit dem Ereignis im Nacken wird auch die Lösungsfindung viel unkomplizierter.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Und verfügst sicher auch über Quellen, die deine vollmundigen Aussagen untermauern, oder?
> 
> Behaupten kann hier nämlich jeder viel...



Du hast an andere Stelle schon eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass du mit Quellen nicht sonderlich viel anfangen kannst, davon ab, wie genau sollte die Quelle deiner Meinung nach aussehen?

Ich habe u.a. in Tharandt Forstwissenschaften studiert. Ich kenne diese Leute, ich weiß, wie sie mit welcher Intention arbeiten. "Wir" arbeiten hier in unserer Ecke von Sachsen überregional schon seit Jahren an dem Thema Wolf, dazu gehören u.a. die Biologie, die Ethologie, die Populationsdynamik, die Risstatistiken, das tangierte EU-Recht, hier im speziellen die FFH-Richtlinie, dass Jagdrecht, usw. usw. Das heißt, es gibt quasi fast keine Daten zu dem Thema, keine Arbeit, ob national oder international, die nicht schon mal auf meinem Schreibtisch lag.

Der Trööt hier ist mittlerweile mit Mußmaßungen und Halbwissen dermaßen überfrachtet, daß ich gar nicht wüßte, wo ich zuerst einhaken sollte, wöllte ich auf Details eingehen.

Deine Ergüsse hier gehören übrigens zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil dazu. Du flutest in letzter Zeit inflationär alle möglichen Trööts, in denen es auch nur im Ansatz um Umwelt und Natur-bzw. Tierschutzbelange geht mit deinen halbgaren und meist absolut enervierend vorgetragenen Ansichten. Du vertrittst durchaus eine starke Meinung, dabei leider oft ohne viel Ahnung, von welchem Thema auch immer. 

Vielleicht tue ich dir unrecht, aber deine ganze unproduktive, oft genug auf pure Provokation gebürstete Darstellung hier läßt mich zu dem Schluß kommen, dass du ein Troll mit zu viel Tagesfreizeit bist.

Das Thema an sich scheint aber so einigen unter den Nägeln zu brennen, ich werde die Tage mal ein paar allgemeine Dinge zum Wolf in Deutschland, zur Ausbreitung, zur potentiellen Gefährlichkeit von Spitzenprädatoren, einfach mal zum derzeitigen status quo, zusammenfassen.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> Du verstehst das falsch Fruehling!
> Es geht darum was kommen könnte bei der derzeitigen politischen Regelung in Sachen Wolf...nicht was mal war und passiert ist!
> 
> Die Gegebenheiten/Voraussetzungen sind nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit früher.
> ...



Ich habe das schon richtig verstanden, denn wenn jemand behauptet, er kann über bundesweit alle aktuellen Aktivitäten im Bereich Wolfsmanagement urteilen, ist das zum Einen sicher kein Blick in die Vergangenheit und zum Anderen eine Frage der Kompetenz desjenigen, der das behauptet.

Verfolgt man den Threadverlauf, ist es so oder so bezeichnend, wie er sich aus der Anfangsfrage nach dem Verhalten während des Angelns in einem Wolfsgebiet entwickelt hat.

Man kann durchaus den Eindruck haben, daß mittlerweile keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen wird - und sei sie noch so konstruiert - immer und immer wieder die gleichen Textbausteine an den Leser zu bringen, die in erster Linie kein gutes Haar an der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, den Grünen, WWF, etc. pp. lassen.

Auf den Punkt brachte z.B. Testudo das hiermit:



Testudo schrieb:


> In deinem Posting steckt viel wahres aber so wie  du es dir mit den Verbänden verspielt hast und keiner mehr auf deine  Schreiben reagiert,  so vergraulst  du hier immer mehr User, die einfach  keinen Nerv mehr haben die lesenswerten Postings herauszufiltern  aus  dem ganen Gehetze und den unsäglichen Wiederholungen eigener  Zitate.


----------



## Piketom (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn was kommt wird man eine Lösung finden und mit dem Ereignis im Nacken wird auch die Lösungsfindung viel unkomplizierter.


Gut,davon gehe ich aus in der heutigen Zeit!


----------



## Fruehling (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast an andere Stelle schon eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass du mit Quellen nicht sonderlich viel anfangen kannst, davon ab, wie genau sollte die Quelle deiner Meinung nach aussehen?
> 
> Ich habe u.a. in Tharandt Forstwissenschaften studiert. Ich kenne diese Leute, ich weiß, wie sie mit welcher Intention arbeiten. "Wir" arbeiten hier in unserer Ecke von Sachsen überregional schon seit Jahren an dem Thema Wolf, dazu gehören u.a. die Biologie, die Ethologie, die Populationsdynamik, die Risstatistiken, das tangierte EU-Recht, hier im speziellen die FFH-Richtlinie, dass Jagdrecht, usw. usw. Das heißt, es gibt quasi fast keine Daten zu dem Thema, keine Arbeit, ob national oder international, die nicht schon mal auf meinem Schreibtisch lag.
> 
> ...



Nun kann man doch einordnen, wie es um deine Kompetenz in Sachen Wolf bestellt ist und darf vermuten, daß dir auch die Forschungsergebnisse von z.B. Dorit Feddersen-Petersen geläufig sind, vielen Dank für die Info! #6

Daß diese Kompetenz bzgl. der Beurteilung anderer User offenbar komplett ausfällt, berührt das oben Gesagte selbstverständlich in keinster Weise.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...Ich habe u.a. in Tharandt  Forstwissenschaften studiert. Ich kenne diese Leute, ich weiß, wie sie  mit welcher Intention arbeiten. "Wir" arbeiten hier in unserer Ecke von  Sachsen überregional schon seit Jahren an dem Thema Wolf, dazu gehören  u.a. die Biologie, die Ethologie, die Populationsdynamik, die  Risstatistiken, das tangierte EU-Recht, hier im speziellen die  FFH-Richtlinie, dass Jagdrecht, usw. usw. Das heißt, es gibt quasi fast  keine Daten zu dem Thema, keine Arbeit, ob national oder international,  die nicht schon mal auf meinem Schreibtisch lag....



Weil's mich wirklich interessiert: Darf man deine Aussagen so verstehen, daß sich bis auf "Euch" eigentlich nur Pfeifen mit der Thematik befassen, die dazu noch intentionsgesteuert Ergebnisse fälschen und Fördergelder veruntreuen?

"Ihr" also gewissermaßen am Nabel des Geschehens den Stein der Weisen rund und wieder eckig poliert?

Was läuft denn deiner Meinung nach falsch beim deutschen Wolfsmanagement oder was läuft gar nicht? Was tun die ganzen, sicher gut dotierten, Profs und Doktoren, Biologen und Verhaltensforscher an Helmholtz-Zentren, Unis und anderen Instituten, die sich mit dem Thema seit langem befassen?

Ich kann mir wirklich nur schwer vorstellen, daß sowohl der nationale als auch der internationale Heilige Gral des Wolfsmanagements in und um Dresden zu finden ist, kann mich aber natürlich komplett irren!




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...Der Trööt hier ist mittlerweile mit Mußmaßungen und Halbwissen dermaßen überfrachtet, daß ich gar nicht wüßte, wo ich zuerst einhaken sollte, wöllte ich auf Details eingehen.
> 
> Deine Ergüsse hier gehören übrigens zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil dazu. Du flutest in letzter Zeit inflationär alle möglichen Trööts, in denen es auch nur im Ansatz um Umwelt und Natur-bzw. Tierschutzbelange geht mit deinen halbgaren und meist absolut enervierend vorgetragenen Ansichten. Du vertrittst durchaus eine starke Meinung, dabei leider oft ohne viel Ahnung, von welchem Thema auch immer....



Nachdem ich auch diesen Thread, an dem ich bis zur Seite 10 nichtmals teilnahm, nochmal gelesen habe, verbuche ich dein Statement einfach als Mausunfall. #h

Ansonsten bin auch ich heilfroh von dir zu lesen, daß Du offensichtlich, von welchem Thema auch immer, zumindest soviel verstehst, daß Du solche Beurteilungen abgeben kannst, chapeau!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Sten - gegen Taliban (Glaubenskrieger/Ideologen) haste keine Chance als Praktiker ;-))))

Und was meinste, wer in so ein "Management" geht?

Praktiker oder ideologische Schützer?


----------



## Fruehling (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Von Flensburg bis nach Garmisch selbstverständlich nur ideologische Schützer. Pfählen sollte man sie! |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

sofort dabei ;-))) - Ausnahme die, die eine Schein haben und schiessen dürfen.

Ohne das ist "Management" nämlich eine hohle Phrase theoretischer schützergrepägter Verbots- und Aussperrtaliban.....

Wer schiessen nämlich nicht mal in Betracht zieht, will nämlich NIEMALS managen, sondern NUR und ausschliesslich schützen!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Von Flensburg bis nach Garmisch selbstverständlich nur ideologische Schützer. Pfählen sollte man sie! |bigeyes



Richtig und wer sich auch nur annähernd dem Tierschutz nähert, wird direkt von ideologischen Geisterfahrern mit radikalen Tierrechtlern in einen Topf geschmissen.

Für mich sind solche und ähnliche Diskussionen mittlerweile völlig unnütz. Die meisten Beteiligten haben nur halbgares Halbwissen und letztendlich werden wieder nur ideologische Grabenkämpfe geführt und verbal viel heiße Luft verschossen.

Egal ob es um verwirrte Tierrechtler oder ebenso verwirrte Anti-Tierrechtler geht, letztendlich schaden diese Vögel sowohl einer sachlichen Auseinandersetzung, als auch ihrem eigenen Anliegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Das wiederum hat nix mit dem Wolfsmanagementbüros und mit den Schützern die da arbeiten, zu tun, sondern das Ministerium will hier nur vermeiden, dass sich Praktiker und Schützer in die Wolle kriegen..

Wie sowas nachher in der Praxis umgesetzt wird, darauf kommts an..

Und da sitzen dann leider an den Schalthebeln oft genug wieder (Beispiel genannt, Kormoranverordnung, B-W) NABU-Leute am "Drücker", um abdrücken zu verhindern..


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Gerade heute morgen in der Lokalzeitung gelesen:
"Wolfsähnliches Tier" auf der Wildkamera sorgt für Diskussionnen 

https://www.onetz.de/pleystein/verm...sel-auf-wolf-in-der-winternacht-d1802537.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Gut erkannt, der Stefan Bösl, Leiter des Forstbetriebs Flossenbürg der Bayerischen Staatsforsten, wie er anführt, dass die beim Wolf gespaltene Gesellschaft sich entscheiden müsse, was sie wolle. 
Da die total gegensätzlichen Interessen jedenfalls in unserer kleinst-räumigen Landschaft nicht unter einen Hut zu bringen wären.

Recht hatter...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Hallo @All
Leute ich weiss ich hab vieleicht auch dazu beigetragen wenn dann tuts mir leid aber nehmt doch mal ein bischen Gas raus. Das Thema Wolf ist, und wirds wahrscheinlich auch bleiben, ein Ding wo sich die Meinungen nur in zwei Richtungen teilen. Die Einen sind dafür und die Anderen sind dagegen. Wer aber nen Wolf mit Taliban o.ä. vergleicht, Mensch das ist doch was ganz anderes. Dass die Schützer"industrie" zum Grossteil nur auf Geld aus ist, der Meinung, denke ich, sind wir doch alle. Dass irgendwann das Schützen nicht mehr sinnvoll ist wissen doch zumindest wir auch alle. Dass irgendwann der Punkt kommt wo, auch der Wolf wie z.B. in Schweden in  einer bestimmten Anzahl geschossen werden Muss ist doch selbstverständlich. Dass die meisten Angst vor dem ach so bösen Wolf haben > Erziehung, Weitergabe, Publikationen usw., warum denn nicht, der Eine vor dem Wolf der Andere vor Spinnen. Dass es zur Zeit hauptsächlich Panikmache von ein paar Gruppen ist, da stehen wir doch alle drüber. Obs so weit kommt wie z.B. beim Kormoran hoffe ich nicht denn ein Wolf ist und bleibt ein Beutegreifer und kann gefährlich werden.

Ich wollte mit den von mir geschriebenen Kommentaren doch nur zum Nachdenken anregen (ich mag hakt nun mal auch den Wolf weil er für mich einfach nach Deutschland gehört).

Also wenn jede Seite nur ein kleines bischen nachdenkt und nur einen Schritt zurücksteckt gibts auch beim Wolf hoffentlich eine Einigung die für alle akzeptabel ist. Was iregendwann kommen wird oder kann weis doch eh keiner, dagegen jetzt schon mal,  in angemessenem Rahmen, vorarbeiten warum nicht.

Ich hoffe ich hab da nicht was angestachelt was zum Krieg führt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab da nicht was angestachelt was zum Krieg führt.


Quatsch - hier wird nur diskutiert..


Passt scho, keine Panik...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Quatsch - hier wird nur diskutiert..
> 
> 
> Passt scho, keine Panik...




Dank dir, trotzdem jeder 10% zurück und es kommt mMn eine Einigung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, der Stefan Bösl, Leiter des Forstbetriebs Flossenbürg der Bayerischen Staatsforsten, wie er anführt, dass die beim Wolf gespaltene Gesellschaft sich entscheiden müsse, was sie wolle.
> Da die total gegensätzlichen Interessen jedenfalls in unserer kleinst-räumigen Landschaft nicht unter einen Hut zu bringen wären.
> 
> Recht hatter...



Stefan Bösl ist auch Jäger


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Expertise vorhanden halt, ja....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

??
Hast Du nen Jagdschein und arbeitest im Forst?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Was mir bei dem gehabe unserer Bürokratie in Deutschland einfach nicht in die Birne geht, warum setzt man sich nicht Fachleuten aus anderen Ländern in denen es auch Wölfe gibt auseinander, sondern meint immer, dass der ganze Mist, von Leuten die doch meist null Ahnung haben, "geregelt" werden muss. Wer hat in Deutschland denn wirklich eine Ahnung wie man mit den Wölfen umgehen soll. Da gibts doch wirklich nur eine Handvoll die überhaupt ahnen können (von Wissen keine Spur) wie so ein Tier eigentlich tickt. In Spanien, Italien, der Schweiz und auch Skandinavien haben die doch alle schon sehr viel länger wieder mit dem Wolf und auch dem Bären zu tun. 

Kann mir auch nur einer sagen wie unsere ach so heiss geliebten Politiker in Berlin da ticken?

Ist das der sogenannte deutsche Sturkopf oder einfach nur Ignoranz?

Warum funktioniert, egal welches "Management", überall auf der Welt aber hier nicht?
#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Kann mir auch nur einer sagen wie unsere ach so heiss geliebten Politiker in Berlin da ticken?


Ich könnte schon - aber nicht öffentlich, da käm ich in Knast...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schon - aber nicht öffentlich, da käm ich in Knast...



So dass keiner in Caffee viereck kommt


----------



## fusselfuzzy (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Vergessen.
Gewählt haben wir die in Berlin ja sonst wären sie ja nicht dort


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Jose schrieb:


> isse abba ga nich gutt für dein plantage. rehe fressen an bäumen, wölfe nicht



@Jose
Das hast du gut erkannt. Daran wird das Wolfsdilemma auch schön sichtbar.

In meiner Eigenschaft als Angler im Wolfsgebiet wäre es mir viel lieber wenn nachts ein hungriges Reh hinterm Bivvy rumschleicht als ein Wolf.

In meiner Eigenschaft als Waldbauer ist mir der Wolf lieber als die Rehe. Wölfe fressen nicht meine jungen Bäume ab. 

In der Argumentation nimmt man sich jetzt sein gewünschtes Ziel und untermauert es mit den passenden Argumenten


----------



## fusselfuzzy (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Jose
> Das hast du gut erkannt. Daran wird das Wolfsdilemma auch schön sichtbar.
> 
> In meiner Eigenschaft als Angler im Wolfsgebiet wäre es mir viel lieber wenn nachts ein hungriges Reh hinterm Bivvy rumschleicht als ein Wolf.
> ...



Dann steckst du aber voll in der Sch...:q einerseits Reh andererseits Wolf. Derzeit wär mir der Wolf lieber, alleine schon weils viel weniger gibt, andererseits durch meine Erfahrung mit Wölfen in Kanada. Die sind mMn aber nicht mit den hier lebenden zu vergleichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

der war gut und richtig ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ich höre mir immer beide Seiten an, für mich sind nicht alle Naturschützer Dummköpfe und nicht alle Jäger sind schießwütige Idioten.
> 
> VG



Hab auch schon NABU-Leute gelobt!!!

Gibt ja auch welche, die nicht komplett abgedreht sind und nur noch auf Spenden aus:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich übrigens anmerken, dass hier ein NABU - Mann (Erwin Hemke) mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
> *Er ist gegen den extremistisch einseitigen Schutz von Fischräubern, für eine Reduzierung, für ein gemanagtes Miteinander!*
> 
> So wie auch der schwedische Forscher (siehe Link oben) ..!!
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, der Stefan Bösl, Leiter des Forstbetriebs Flossenbürg der Bayerischen Staatsforsten, wie er anführt, dass die beim Wolf gespaltene Gesellschaft sich entscheiden müsse, was sie wolle.
> Da die total gegensätzlichen Interessen jedenfalls in unserer kleinst-räumigen Landschaft nicht unter einen Hut zu bringen wären.
> 
> Recht hatter...



Es bleibt eine Binsenweisheit, noch dazu ergebnisoffen.

Gilt also auch in diesem Fall abzuwarten, was geschehen wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Klar ists ne Binse, dass (managende) Schützer nur an ihre Wölfe denken..

Die Praktiker aber auch Menschen und deren Bedürfnisse in einer Kulturlandschaft mit im Blick haben und bedenken...


----------



## Fruehling (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar ists ne Binse, dass (managende) Schützer nur an ihre Wölfe denken..
> 
> Die Praktiker aber auch Menschen und deren Bedürfnisse in einer Kulturlandschaft mit im Blick haben und bedenken...



Das magst Du so sehen, war aber so nicht von mir gemeint, deshalb ja das von mir verwendete Zitat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Interessant wie schnell sich Wölfe an Kulturlandschaft und der Nutz/Weideviehhaltung anpassen können und da ihr Jagdverhalten entsprechend umstellen aufs Vieh..
(Abatz "Jäger: Wölfe passen sich an" aus: Wölfe töteten in Deutschland mehr als 3500 Nutztiere) 

Clevere Viecher..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Auch anderes, was unsere Schützer so freilassen, erweist sich in der Praxis als nicht unproblematisch.

Ich hab schon Schiss, wenn Bullen plötzlich auf der (normalerweise ja eingezäunten) Weide hinter mir stehen, solch freilaufenden Brocen brauch ich auch echt nicht:
https://www.wp.de/staedte/meschede-...als-gefahr-fuer-die-menschen-id212855207.html


----------



## Fruehling (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch anderes, was unser Schützer so freilassen, erweist sich in der Praxis als nicht unproblematisch.
> 
> Ich hab schon Schiss, wenn Bullen plötzlich auf der (normalerweise ja eingezäunten) Weide hinter mir stehen, solch freilaufenden Brocen brauch ich auch echt nicht:
> https://www.wp.de/staedte/meschede-...als-gefahr-fuer-die-menschen-id212855207.html




Endlich mal ein Grund für die ganzen SUVs! :q

Oder wie Urban Priol so treffend feststellte: "Ein SUV ist schon wichtig, wenn links aus der Einkaufszone kommend ein Wisent auf die Straße stürmt!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Minimum Hummer, besser Schützernpanzer wär da angesagt ..
:g:g:g
:q:q:q

Wenn ich seh, was schon ein Überläufer anrichtet am Blecht, möcht ich nicht wissen, wie das nachm Wisent aussieht


----------



## Fruehling (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Die nimmt man für was anderes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njzf9bm_imo

Die Geilheit schlechthin! :vik:


----------



## fusselfuzzy (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant wie schnell sich Wölfe an Kulturlandschaft und der Nutz/Weideviehhaltung anpassen können und da ihr Jagdverhalten entsprechend umstellen aufs Vieh..
> (Abatz "Jäger: Wölfe passen sich an" aus: Wölfe töteten in Deutschland mehr als 3500 Nutztiere)
> 
> Clevere Viecher..



Was lernt man daraus als Angler.
Bleib flexibel und lern dein leben lang.:m


----------



## Bobster (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch anderes, was unsere Schützer so freilassen, erweist sich in der Praxis als nicht unproblematisch.
> 
> Ich hab schon Schiss, wenn Bullen plötzlich auf der (normalerweise ja eingezäunten) Weide hinter mir stehen, solch freilaufenden Brocen brauch ich auch echt nicht:
> https://www.wp.de/staedte/meschede-...als-gefahr-fuer-die-menschen-id212855207.html



Die scheixxen auch alles voll bei uns :q

 Genauso wie beim Wolf, sollte auch hier das alte
 Jägersprichwort gelten: S S S !

*S*chießen, *s*chüppen, *s*chweigen !

 So wird das auch bei uns gehandhabt :m


----------



## harzsalm (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Nicht nur bei Euch!!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Bobster schrieb:


> *S*chießen, *s*chüppen, *s*chweigen !



Wenn man solche Äußerungen liest und sich vor Augen führt, wie viele Menschen im Wald jedes Jahr von Jägern getötet werden (ca. 10-20) und wie viele tödliche Übergriffe es von Tieren auf Menschen gibt, das steht ziemlich eindeutig fest, vor wem man im Wald eher Angst haben müsste.

_Quelle: https://www.jagdverband.de/node/712_

Vielleicht den Thread-Titel umbenennen in "Angeln im Jägersgebiet"? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Bobster schrieb:


> Genauso wie beim Wolf, sollte auch hier das alte
> Jägersprichwort gelten: S S S !
> 
> *S*chießen, *s*chüppen, *s*chweigen !



Kann ich gut mit leben in Kulturlandschaft, in der Natur wärs böse - andere werden aber natürlich Zeter und Mordio schreien..
:g:g:g


----------



## geomas (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wenn man solche Äußerungen liest und sich vor Augen führt, wie viele Menschen im Wald jedes Jahr von Jägern getötet werden (ca. 10-20) und wie viele tödliche Übergriffe es von Tieren auf Menschen gibt, das steht ziemlich eindeutig fest, vor wem man im Wald eher Angst haben müsste.
> 
> _Quelle: https://www.jagdverband.de/node/712_
> 
> Vielleicht den Thread-Titel umbenennen in "Angeln im Jägersgebiet"? :q




Diese Gedanken kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Ich selbst hab eher Angst (wenn überhaupt) vor Grünröcken als vor Schwarzkitteln, von Isegrim ganz zu schweigen. 


Gibt unter den Jägern ja solche und solche, wie überall.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



geomas schrieb:


> Gibt unter den Jägern ja solche und solche, wie überall.



Ja und dann noch ein paar Wilderer dazu... ich habe grundsätzlich immer ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich Menschen mit Schusswaffen in der Öffentlich begegne. Das ist natürlich genauso irrational wie die zum Teil betriebene Panikmache gegen den Wolf. Der mit Sicherheit kein Streicheltier ist und ich in einem Wolfsgebiet auch Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ergreifen würde.

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall beim Angeln ein ziemlich ungutes Gefühl, wenn in der Nähe gejagt würde, mehr als wenn ich wüsste, dass es dort Wölfe gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wenn man solche Äußerungen liest und sich vor Augen führt, wie viele Menschen im Wald jedes Jahr von Jägern getötet werden (ca. 10-20) und wie viele tödliche Übergriffe es von Tieren auf Menschen gibt, das steht ziemlich eindeutig fest, vor wem man im Wald eher Angst haben müsste.
> 
> _Quelle: https://www.jagdverband.de/node/712_
> 
> Vielleicht den Thread-Titel umbenennen in "Angeln im Jägersgebiet"? :q



Spannender, was unterschlagen wird beim zitieren des Artikel:
Dass nämlich sich an den Zahlen feststellen lässt (weils da um ALLE Schusswaffenunfälle in der Gesamtbevölkerung geht und eben NICHT um Jagdunfälle) , dass der Anteil an tödlichen Unfällen mit Schusswaffen in Bezug auf die Anzahl der Waffen in Jägerhand verschwindend gering wäre! 

Selbst wenn alle tödlichen Unfälle mit Schusswaffen auf Jäger zurückgehen würden,  wären nur 0,003% der Jäger an diesen Unfällen beteiligt. Dieser Anteil würde sich dann aber auf Grund  der oben aufgezeigten Struktur der Waffenbesitzer weiter massiv minimieren..

Alles im verlinkten Artikel (https://www.jagdverband.de/node/712) nachlesbar, wenn man nicht alleine auf Überschriften schielt, Jägerfeind ist oder schützertypischen Alarmismus betreibt..


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Die Prozentzahlen sind ja eher unerheblich, allein 5 Zwischenfälle im Jahr zwischen Wolf und Mensch würden reichen, dann weiß jeder was passieren wird... dann ist der Wolf wieder Geschichte.

Es ist richtig, die Wahrscheinlichkeit von einem Jäger am Wasser erschossen zu werden, liegt quasi bei 0, ist aber höher, als von einem Wolf angegriffen zu werden. Nimmt man jetzt noch Angriffe auf Angler durch andere Menschen und Hunde dazu, dann wird doch schnell klar, wo die realen Gefahren als Angler am Wasser liegen.

Es ist noch nicht lange her, da wurde an meinem Hausgewässer mit einer Zwille und Stahlkugel ein Angler angeschossen, das hatte Schlagzeilen gemacht und es war ein verdammt mulmiges Gefühl, in der Gegend zu angeln.

Faktisch lauern die größten Gefahren am Wasser durch andere Menschen und deren Haustiere. 

PS: Ich bin kein Jägerfeind, habe 3 Jäger in meiner Familie. Es gibt überall solche und solche


----------



## mefofänger (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

leute,leute so langsam wird es echt abenteuerlich hier!!! man sollte bei tatsachen bleiben!!! tötliche unfälle bei treibjagden mit schußwaffen eher selten, verletzte gelegentlich, sachschäden öfter (auto eines jagdkameradens,erntegerät). wolfsangriffe meines wissen bisher nicht in deutschland. aber es muß irgend wann wahrscheinlich der bestand des wolfes reguliert werden,damit sich dieses nicht ändert. mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Weils grade passt, aktuell von heute, und weil das die Bigotterie von Schützern, Politik, Medien und Bevölkerung gegenüber Jägern auch gut darstellt:
WENN'S BRENNT, SIND DIE JÄGER DRAN

So reflektiert sind Schützer leider selten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Menschen verletzen wollen wegen Tieren?

Ernsthaft??


----------



## honeybee (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Menschen verletzen wollen wegen Tieren?
> 
> Ernsthaft??



Wenn ein Hochsitz umgestürzt wird, ist das ne Sachbeschädigung
Ein Hochsitz ist kein Mensch.....oder irre ich?


----------



## angler1996 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wenn ein Hochsitz umgestürzt wird, ist das ne Sachbeschädigung
> Ein Hochsitz ist kein Mensch.....oder irre ich?


 
 deren Aktivitäten gehen wohl weiter, bis zum Ansägen und dann? ( meine ich gelesen zu haben)


----------



## honeybee (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



angler1996 schrieb:


> deren Aktivitäten gehen wohl weiter, bis zum Ansägen und dann? ( meine ich gelesen zu haben)



Geht aber aus diesem Beitrag nicht hervor...



zander67 schrieb:


> Naja, dann bitte aber auch nicht wundern wenn der eine oder andere Hochstand mal umfällt.
> Wenn schon Anarchie, dann aber bitte richtig.
> 
> VG



Ansägen ist was anderes. Hier ging es ums umfallen, nicht ums ansägen.
Und es sind bei weitem nicht immer Tierschützer, Jagdgegner etc

Ich bin aber raus, weils schon lange nicht mehr um das eigentliche Eingangsposting geht


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Bobster schrieb:


> *S*chießen, *s*chüppen, *s*chweigen !



Das machen nur die wenigsten und nur die aller dümmsten (sry) geben es auch noch zu. Selbst bei den besten Argumenten für die Jagd klingeln nach so einem Satz jedem Nichtjäger nur noch die Ohren und das Hirn wird abgeschaltet - Jagdverbot.


----------



## Piketom (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf jeden Fall beim Angeln ein ziemlich ungutes Gefühl, wenn in der Nähe gejagt würde, mehr als wenn ich wüsste, dass es dort Wölfe gibt.



Also darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein

Ich möchte ungern spät abends in einem "Wolfsgebiet" vollgepackt mit Angelkram und Kopflampe durch den Wald/Unterholz zurück zum Auto stampfen.

Und genau da ist auch mein gedanklicher Ansatz.

Ich denke nicht,daß der Wolf sich in von Menschen bewohnten Gefilden "breit" machen wird...liegt so nicht in seiner Natur.

Der Mensch wird sich aber immer häufiger in von Wölfen bewohnten Gefilden breit machen,wenn die Population steigt.
Wir Angler,Pilzesammler,Spaziergänger,Jogger,Mountainbiker etc.

Ist dann zu vergleichen mit Surfen und Schwimmen in Haigewässsern...der Mensch dringt in tierische Lebensräume ein-Lebensräume von Raubtieren genau gesagt.

Also,mir ist da ein bisschen mulmig|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> Also darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein
> 
> Ich möchte ungern spät abends in einem "Wolfsgebiet" vollgepackt mit Angelkram und Kopflampe durch den Wald/Unterholz zurück zum Auto stampfen.
> 
> ...



Schwimmen in Haigewässern? Mehr Menschen sterben durch herabfallende Kokosnüsse. Dennoch kenne ich niemand, der Angst hätte seinen Urlaub am Strand unter Palmen zu verbringen.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

wir fahren als Angler in die Wildnis von Schweden und Norwegen und Finnland manche nach Rumänien, da gibt es Wölfe, Bären, Elche, Vielfraße, Luchse 
 und ?


----------



## Piketom (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Testudo schrieb:


> Schwimmen in Haigewässern? Mehr Menschen sterben durch herabfallende Kokosnüsse. Dennoch kenne ich niemand, der Angst hätte seinen Urlaub am Strand unter Palmen zu verbringen.



Unter Palmen mit Kokosnüssen oder ohne?
Ich sage ja auch nicht,daß der Wolf eine mörderische Bestie ist.

Ich meine nur,daß die Leute die für diesen Bereich zuständig sind schon einen breiten Horizont mit Weitsicht an den Tag legen sollten.
Und ja,auch dieser Umstand macht mir ein bisschen Sorge|rolleyes


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

hab da mal ne frage: was soll eigentlich dieser OT-kram?
ist doch nur noch allgemein (politisches) geschwurbel mit ner promille-relevanz  für angler.


----------



## uwe Leu (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Hallo,
es ist schon geisteskrank Wölfe anzusiedeln und dann Steuergelder in Mio. Summen auszugeben um Nutztiere teilweise zu entschädigen.
Ich sage die Uhr tickt es wird nicht mehr lange dauern und der erste Mensch wird in Deutschland angefallen.
Das Angeln in Ländern die auch Wölfe haben läuft anders ab, erstens Feuer (darfst hier nicht), als 2. meist Bewaffnet und nicht allein.
Die Fanatiker (NABU und Konsorten) haben es geschaft, leben gut davon
und Naturerlebnis Angeln für viele erledigt, gerade bei uns in MeckPomm.
Ich wünsche eine gute Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> ...Ich möchte ungern spät abends in einem "Wolfsgebiet" vollgepackt mit Angelkram und Kopflampe durch den Wald/Unterholz zurück zum Auto stampfen.
> 
> Und genau da ist auch mein gedanklicher Ansatz....



Ich würde das an deiner Stelle dann einfach lassen... 

Mir persönlich leuchtet nämlich nicht ein, warum man sich unbedingt in (zumindest im eigenen Kopf existierende) "Gefahr" begeben muß, solange es Alternativen gibt. Tut man es doch, sollte man anschließend nicht jammern, wenn es zu unliebsamen Begegnungen kam.

Die Stellen, die ich früher nächtelang, alleine und oft selig schlafend am Rhein beim Aalangeln verbrachte, betrete ich heutzutage selbst mittags nur höchst ungern und wenn überhaupt, dann mit nem Messer zwischen den Zähnen... 

Hat übrigens nichts mit Wölfen zu tun!


----------



## Piketom (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich würde das an deiner Stelle dann einfach lassen...
> Mir persönlich leuchtet nämlich nicht ein, warum man sich unbedingt in (zumindest im eigenen Kopf existierende) "Gefahr" begeben muß, solange es Alternativen gibt. Tut man es doch, sollte man anschließend nicht jammern, wenn es zu unliebsamen Begegnungen kam.



ja richtig,bin da voll bei Dir...werde ich auch so handhaben je nach "Wolfsmanagemententwicklung".
Das Leibeswohl liegt dann prioritätsmässig klar über dem Meterhechterfolg


----------



## miamaria (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was das angeht oute ich mich auch mal als Schisser.
> Wildschweine machen mir Angst, Wölfe auch. Wilde Tiere sind einfach kaum berechenbar. Das ist es, was den meisten wahrscheinlich Angst macht.
> 
> Und um ehrlich zu sein, hat mich meine Angst schon das eine oder andere mal am Nachtangeln an bestimmten Gewässern gehindert...|uhoh:



Da hätte ich vor vielen der Angler mehr Angst als vor dem Wolf.


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Selber ländlich-sittlich wohnend und immer mal wieder im tiefsten Allgäu verweilend, kommt mir gerade noch ein anderer Gedanke:

Könnte man grundsätzlich dankbar sein für solch eine "Art" des Wohnens? Sich evtl. sogar arrangieren mit den "Bestien der Nacht", indem man ihnen ganz bewußt nicht zu nahe kommt? Ihnen also gewissermaßen aus dem Weg geht und sich stattdessen lieber in bewohnteren, belebteren Gegenden aufhält, wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß die Zahl der Raubüberfälle drastisch sinken würde!


----------



## miamaria (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



uwe Leu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es ist schon geisteskrank Wölfe anzusiedeln und dann Steuergelder in Mio. Summen auszugeben um Nutztiere teilweise zu entschädigen.
> Ich sage die Uhr tickt es wird nicht mehr lange dauern und der erste Mensch wird in Deutschland angefallen.
> Das Angeln in Ländern die auch Wölfe haben läuft anders ab, erstens Feuer (darfst hier nicht), als 2. meist Bewaffnet und nicht allein.
> ...



Tod allen Bienen und Wespen!

Nach Angaben des Statistischen Bundesamtes gehen jährlich ca . 20 Todesfälle auf das Konto von Bienen und Wespen.|gr:


----------



## kingpimpz (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



miamaria schrieb:


> Tod allen Bienen und Wespen!
> 
> Nach Angaben des Statistischen Bundesamtes gehen jährlich ca . 20 Todesfälle auf das Konto von Bienen und Wespen.|gr:


Wieviele Bienen gehn denn auf das Konto der Menschen? Hmm?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

also was man hier so liest von "biestern " 
"abschiessen" usw.
spricht bände....


am besten dichtmachen hier..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht,daß der Wolf sich in von Menschen bewohnten Gefilden "breit" machen wird...liegt so nicht in seiner Natur.
> 
> Der Mensch wird sich aber immer häufiger in von Wölfen bewohnten Gefilden breit machen,wenn die Population steigt.
> Wir Angler,Pilzesammler,Spaziergänger,Jogger,Mountainbiker etc.



Es geht ja immer noch das Gerücht von Wölfen mit spanischen Genen, die nicht zu Fuß, sondern im Kofferraum/Ladefläche Deutschland erreichten...

Und dass der Wolf sich in Deutschland in einer zersiedelten, von Menschen genutzten Kulturlandschaft nicht nur breit macht, sondern schnell anpasst und sich z. B. teilweise auf Nutztierriss umstellt in einzelnen Rudeln, das ist klar und belegt..

Ob der Mensch jetzt so sehr in Schweden, im Osten etc. weiter in Wolfsgebiet bzw. Natur vordringt, seh ich nicht unbedingt. 

Und in D gibts keine Natur/Wolfsgebiet in wirklich ausreichender Größe für eine Besiedlung durch Wölfe, dadurch entstand der Konflikt ja...


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht ja immer noch das Gerücht von Wölfen mit spanischen Genen, die nicht zu Fuß, sondern im Kofferraum/Ladefläche Deutschland erreichten...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sag ich doch....wird/wurde genauso gemacht wie mit den Welsen/Wallern in den heimischen Gewässern.
> Heimlich über die Grenze und dann hier bei uns ausgesetzt von irgendwelchen Tierliebhabern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht ja immer noch das Gerücht von Wölfen mit spanischen Genen, die nicht zu Fuß, sondern im Kofferraum/Ladefläche Deutschland erreichten...
> 
> Und dass der Wolf sich in Deutschland in einer zersiedelten, von Menschen genutzten Kulturlandschaft nicht nur breit macht, sondern schnell anpasst und sich z. B. teilweise auf Nutztierriss umstellt in einzelnen Rudeln, das ist klar und belegt..
> 
> ...



Ängste wecken, Verschwörungstheorien spinnen, Verunsicherung verbreiten sind bewährte Methoden um Menschen für seine Sache zu vereinnahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Sag ich doch....wird/wurde genauso gemacht wie mit den Welsen/Wallern in den heimischen Gewässern.
Heimlich über die Grenze und dann hier bei uns ausgesetzt von irgendwelchen Tierliebhabern.
Wohlgemerkt:
GERÜCHT!! 

Auch wenn ich das NABUisten bedenkenlos zutraue und solche Gerüchte auch bei Ottern, Bibern etc. schwirren...

Aber nochmal, ganz klar:
KEIN BELEG!!
GERÜCHT!!!

Ist mir schon wichtig, dass das klar ist, hab ich deswegen auch extra so geschrieben!!!!..


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> Ich möchte ungern spät abends in einem "Wolfsgebiet" vollgepackt mit Angelkram und Kopflampe durch den Wald/Unterholz zurück zum Auto stampfen.



Da hast du als Wald-Besucher auch nichts verloren, in vielen Bundesländern ist es schlicht verboten ist, durchs Unterholz zu stapfen. Gerade in den nördlichen BLs ist teilweise auch nachts das Verlassen der Wege nicht gestattet.

Der Wolf hat für die Sicherheit der Menschen einfach keine Relevanz, hier mal ein Auszug aus der Statistik der *weltweit* durch Tiere getöteten Menschen pro Jahr (Quelle: WHO):

Haie: 10
Wölfe: 10
Löwen: 100
Elefanten: 100
Nilpferde: 500
Krokodile: 1000

Hunde: 25.000
Menschen: 475.000
Moskitos: 725.000

Es würde also wesentlich mehr Sinn machen, über ein Hunde-Verbot nachzudenken, als seitenlange Diskussionen über ein kaum vorhandenes Problem - weder Haie noch Wölfe sind ein relevantes Problem, aber über sie wird am Meisten diskutiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Da hast du als Wald-Besucher auch nichts verloren, in vielen Bundesländern ist es schlicht verboten ist, durchs Unterholz zu stapfen. Gerade in den nördlichen BLs ist teilweise auch nachts das Verlassen der Wege nicht gestattet.



jajaja, Menschen in Ghettos - draussen nur noch NABUisten und ihre Kumpels oder geführt gegen Eintritt am Ende (Geeschäftsmodell=?) - feuchte Träume der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und der Wolfsstreichler ..

Meiner nicht....


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jajaja, Menschen in Ghettos - draussen nur noch NABUisten und ihre Kumpels oder geführt gegen Eintritt am Ende (Geeschäftsmodell=?) - feuchte Träume der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und der Wolfsstreichler ..
> 
> Meiner nicht....



Völlig falsch, die Urheber dieser Gesetze ist die Forstwirtschaft bzw. das Waldrecht. Hat mit den Naturschützern eher wenig zu tun.

Aber gut, einfach immer wieder seine eigene Propaganda los werden, das ist auch hier das Problem: Es geht gar nicht um den Wolf, sondern nur wieder das alte Spiel, Naturschützer gegen Anti-Naturschützer. Fakten scheinen beide Lager nicht zu interessieren.

Ich bin mal raus hier, auf solche ideologischen Tiefflüge kann ich gerne verzichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Völlig falsch, die Urheber dieser Gesetze ist die Forstwirtschaft bzw. das Waldrecht. Hat mit den Naturschützern eher wenig zu tun..


Ökologischer Jagdverband (Waldbesitzer, Schalentiere rausballern zu Gunsten Bäume wg. Verbiss), aus Eigeninteresse gute NABU-Kumpels..

Das passt schon alles zusammen ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Thomas nochmal: Das Waldrecht und die damit verbundenen Verbote, was z.B. das Verlassen der nächtlichen Wege, Betreten von Anpflanzungen oder das Stapfen durchs Unterholz angeht, entstanden primär aus dem Interesse der Förster und Jäger.

Die wollen nämlich ihrem Wildbret und den Jungpflanzen Rückzugs- und Entwicklungsräume geben. 

Aber du kannst gerne deine Anti-Naturschutz-Propganda weiter ablassen, womit du ja auch gerne immer wieder in anderen Threads nervst. In meinen Augen bist du genauso ideologisch borniert und verwirrt, wie die radikalen Tierrechtler. Nur das Trikot hat ne andere Farbe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich habe oft genug (auch hier) für den Mittelweg gepostet:
Wolf in der Natur: Schützen
Wolf in Kulturlandschaft nicht schützen (nicht gleich schiessen, aber ebne nicht schützen, um besser/schneller reagieren zu können)..

Kann schon sein, dass Du selektiv liest, ist ja aber Dein gutes Recht ;-))))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Hat eigentlich irgendeiner eine Kristallkugel und kann die Zukunft daraus lesen?

Waldrecht/Waldgesetz bzw. Begehungsrecht usw. hat mit Naturschutz, Jagdverbot usw. nichts zu tun.

(Weils hier erwähnt wurde) Lauf mal einer in Schweden mit nem Gewehr öffentlich durch die Gegend (ausser wenn Jagd), da kannste schon nen Anschiss kriegen wenn du in der Öffentlichkeit mit nem Messer erwischt wirst. Taschenmesser werden zwar meist geduldet ebenso wenn du beim Angeln, Pilzen o.ä. bist aber sonst kanns hapich werden und die sind da rigoros. Da kanns dir schon passieren, dass du von einem Arzt weg geschickt wirst weil du zu viel DEO dran hast denn das kann Krebs erregen bzw. ist eine Belästigung anderer.

Die Gesetze sind eben derzeit so und jeder hat sich dran zu halten. Versuchen zu ändern kann ja jeder aber bitte sachlich und keine Horrorszenarien. 

Wie viel da ausserhalb der Gesetze läuft, das kann sich jeder selbst denken oder zusammenreimen.

Nochmal, jedes Lebewesen, dazu gehört auch der Mensch so wie der Wolf oder die Wespe, kann gefährlich werden, ob es wird hängt alleine von den Umständen ab und selbst dann kann (zur Zeit wenigstens) niemand vorraus sagen. Wenns einer kann dann bitte sofort melden denn damit kann  man so richtig Geld machen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Waldrecht/Waldgesetz bzw. Begehungsrecht usw. hat mit Naturschutz, Jagdverbot usw. nichts zu tun.



Exakt, dahinter stehen primär die berechtigten Interessen der Waldbauern und Jagdpächter. Naturschutz spielt da nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Aber Fakten interessieren bei solchen Themen manche Leute nicht, Hauptsache man kann seinen ideologischen Dünnschiss loswerden, ob berechtigt oder begründet spielt dann keine Rolle.

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag, das AB mit seinem ideologisch verwirrten Admin wird immer sinnloser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

was ist daran "ideologisch verwirrt" (ich begebe mich, davon ab, nicht auf das Niveau persönlicher Angriffe.. ), ich halte das für ausgewogen, um alle Interessen zu berücksichtigen. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe oft genug (auch hier) für den Mittelweg gepostet:
> Wolf in der Natur: Schützen
> Wolf in Kulturlandschaft nicht schützen (nicht gleich schiessen, aber ebne nicht schützen, um besser/schneller reagieren zu können)..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Exakt, dahinter stehen primär die berechtigten Interessen der Waldbauern und Jagdpächter. Naturschutz spielt da nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> 
> Aber Fakten interessieren bei solchen Themen manche Leute nicht, Hauptsache man kann seinen ideologischen Dünnschiss loswerden, ob berechtigt oder begründet spielt dann keine Rolle.
> 
> Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag, das AB mit seinem ideologisch verwirrten Admin wird immer sinnloser.



Jeder hat doch seine eigene Meinung und darf laut Grundgesetz diese auch äussern solange er damit niemand anderen anfeindet, belästigt usw..

Ich hab auch eine andere Meinung wie z.B. Thomas, aber auch das muss und werde ich gelten lassen. Wären wir alle der gleichen Meinung bräuchten wir keine Regeln und es wär sche... langweilig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine andere Meinung wie z.B. Thomas, aber auch das muss und werde ich gelten lassen. Wären wir alle der gleichen Meinung bräuchten wir keine Regeln und es wär sche... langweilig.


wir haben da auch keine (schon gar nicht persönliche) Probleme miteinander, trotz nicht gleicher Ansichten ;-)))

Gefällt mir..
#6#6#6


----------



## fusselfuzzy (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wir haben da auch keine (schon gar nicht persönliche) Probleme miteinander, trotz nicht gleicher Ansichten ;-)))
> 
> Gefällt mir..
> #6#6#6



Einer Meinung, wenigstens in dem Punkt
#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

geht scho, passt scho, wird scho ;-))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Am WE war mal wieder Familientreffen.
Dabei 2 Jäger und 1 Förster.
Alleine die Kontroversen zwischen denen beim Thema Wolf, innerhalb einer Familie, der absolute Hammer. Jeder bezieht sich auf irgendwelche historische, phantasie, Medien oder sonst was von "Fakten", aber wirklich Ahnung hat keiner. Eben wie in Berlin usw..
Fakt ist einfach dass de rwolf derzeit nicht bejagt werden darf ausser er wäre verhaltensaufällig. Ist aber bei anderen Tieren genauso ob jetzt geschützt oder nicht. Auch ein Luchs kann gefährlich werden und es gibt in Deutschland einige, nur ist der eben noch seltener zu sehen wie ein Wolf. Warum kocht aber da das Blut nicht so hoch wie beim Wolf?

Wolf, Märchen, böse, Gegner, Nahrungskonkurrent => muss weg. Kosten für irgendwelche Risse usw. weiss jetzt nicht.
Luchs? Gibts da überhaupt ausser dass er seltenst ein Nahrungskonkurrent sein könnte, was?
Wildsau, unmengen, Nahrungskonkurrent, Schädling, usw. => kann man aber essen also nur bedingt ein Problem. Kosten für Schäden min. dreimal soviel wie beim Wolf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Der Luchs hat andere Probleme, da tritt wohl immer wieder Räude auf. 
http://www.luchs-in-hessen.de/
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/niedersachsen/harzer-luchse-sterben-fuchsraeude-6295618.html

Und da gehts auch weniger um Weidetiere etc., was für Luchs einfach mangels Masse/Größe schwieriger wäre..

Zudem geht der Luchs im Normalfall wirklich Menschen aus dem Weg, im Gegensatz zum Wolf, der das ja teilweise richtig und bewusst nutzt als "Büffet"....


----------



## fusselfuzzy (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ist halt ein schlaues Bürschchen:q

Es geht wohl in dem ganzen Zwist wohl eher um Kosten-Nutzen Effekt bzw. Nahrungskonkurrent wo einige, nicht alle, ihren Ertrag schwinden sehen.


----------



## harzsalm (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wie ich gerade in unseren Jägerkreis hörte,will die  neue Landesregierung (SPD u.CDU)Niedersachsen (diesmal ohne Grüne) den Wolf in das Jagdrecht aufnehmen.

Ps.Gestern Abend gegen 19 Uhr, sind wieder drei Wölfe gemütlich an unserem Haus vorbei gelaufen.Solange  die nicht in den Garten kommen kein Problem!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Es geht wohl in dem ganzen Zwist wohl eher um Kosten-Nutzen Effekt bzw. Nahrungskonkurrent wo einige, nicht alle, ihren Ertrag schwinden sehen.


zu recht, da eine Kulturlandschaft nunmal wirtschaftlich genutzt wird und  dadurch erst entstanden ist.

Woanders wollen Schützer genau das schützen, und wollen die durch Beweidung entstandenen (Kultur)Flächen vor weiterem Verbuschen/Verwalden (eigentlicher Naturzustand da) bewahren (Stichwort Biodiversität)  - also nix NATUR-Schutz, sondern eben Kulturlandschaft schützen..

Da wird dann auch alles mögliches ausgesetzt (Heckrinder, Wildpferde (Schwäbische Alb) Wildesel, etc.), und oft werden je gerade Schäfer bezahlt, um solche Flächen zu beweiden..
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_d..._-heckrinder-weiden-in-rammingen-9506490.html

https://www.welt.de/newsticker/news...der-erobern-die-Schwaebische-Alb-zurueck.html

http://www.anl.bayern.de/fachinformationen/beweidung/7_4_eselbeweidung.htm

Dass die Schützer den Wolf sicher nicht zu ihren Heckrindern und Wildeseln lassen wollen, davon kannste genauso ausgehen, wie es widersinnig ist, Schäfer für Beweidung zu bezahlen und gleichzeitig denen durch Wolfschutz das Leben schwer bis finanziell unmöglich zu machen.

Weil halt jedes Schützergrüppchen da sein eigenes Lieblingsprojekt hat und gefördert bekommt, kommt halt am Ende bescheuertes Flickwerk OHNE jeden wirklichen Schutz - weder für Natur- noch Kulturlandschaft - heraus..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade in unseren Jägerkreis hörte,will die  neue Landesregierung (SPD u.CDU)Niedersachsen (diesmal ohne Grüne) den Wolf in das Jagdrecht aufnehmen.
> 
> Ps.Gestern Abend gegen 19 Uhr, sind wieder drei Wölfe gemütlich an unserem Haus vorbei gelaufen.Solange  die nicht in den Garten kommen kein Problem!



Und noch nie was passiert denke ich mal


----------



## fusselfuzzy (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zu recht, da eine Kulturlandschaft nunmal wirtschaftlich genutzt wird und  dadurch erst entstanden ist.
> 
> Woanders wollen Schützer genau das schützen, und wollen die durch Beweidung entstandenen (Kultur)Flächen vor weiterem Verbuschen/Verwalden (eigentlicher Naturzustand da) bewahren (Stichwort Biodiversität)  - also nix NATUR-Schutz, sondern eben Kulturlandschaft schützen..
> 
> ...



Und dann kanste keinen Weg mehr gehen weil alles vollgeschissen ist von den Schafen und nicht einer die Wege und Strassen wieder sauber macht. Dafür auch noch zahlen => die sollten zahlen alleine schon für das saubermachen (wenns dann mal gemacht wird) der Wege und Strassen.

Und die Wildsau macht dann genau diese Kulturlandschaft zur "Sau".

Und Flicken hat immer nur sehr kurzfristig was gebracht man siehts an den Strassen!


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Und noch nie was passiert denke ich mal




Muss erst etwas passieren?

Wölfe haben in Wohngebiete nichts verloren.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Diese Naturlandschaft soll mir mal in Deutschland jemand zeigen und vor Allem wo die Grenze zur Kulturlandschaft liegt.


----------



## Piketom (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Ps.Gestern Abend gegen 19 Uhr, sind wieder drei Wölfe gemütlich an unserem Haus vorbei gelaufen.Solange die nicht in den Garten kommen kein Problem!


 
 |bigeyes

 Respekt für deine innere Gelassenheit!
 Wie hoch ist dein Gartenzaun und hast du Kinder?

 Ich hätte da sofort ein verfrühtes Sylvesterfeuerwerk vom allerfeinsten gezündet oder volle Kanne AC/DC Hells Bells mit Boxen ausm Fenster raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Diese Naturlandschaft soll mir mal in Deutschland jemand zeigen und vor Allem wo die Grenze zur Kulturlandschaft liegt.


Ich seh in D keine Naturlandschaft, das ist alles zersiedelte Kulturlandschaft, vielleicht entsteht im Osten durch Wegzug/Bevölkerungsrückgang wieder was in der Richtung über Jahrzehnte ..

Hier schildere ich ja nur den Schützerirrsinn, wie die sich alles je nachdem zurechtbasteln mit ihren jeweiligen Partikularinteressen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zu recht, da eine Kulturlandschaft nunmal wirtschaftlich genutzt wird und  dadurch erst entstanden ist.
> 
> Woanders wollen Schützer genau das schützen, und wollen die durch Beweidung entstandenen (Kultur)Flächen vor weiterem Verbuschen/Verwalden (eigentlicher Naturzustand da) bewahren (Stichwort Biodiversität)  - also nix NATUR-Schutz, sondern eben Kulturlandschaft schützen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Richtig, es gibt fast nur vom Menschen mehr oder weniger beeinflusste Gebiete und quasi keine unberührte Natur. Für den Wolf heißt das aber, dass er diese Kulturlandschaft nutzen muss, ansonsten kann man es gleich bleiben lassen und ihn im Zoo halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Richtig, er hat nix in Kulturlandschaften verloren.

Das sieht in anderen Gebieten (Osten, Schweden, Finnland) etc. eben anders aus, da ist er nicht nur kein Problem (solange er sich von Menschen fernhält), sondern da gehört er hin, da kann er Umwege um Menschen machen im Gegensatz zu bei uns.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Muss erst etwas passieren?
> 
> Wölfe haben in Wohngebiete nichts verloren.



Hoffentlich nie!!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Richtig, es gibt fast nur vom Menschen mehr oder weniger beeinflusste Gebiete und quasi keine unberührte Natur. Für den Wolf heißt das aber, dass er diese Kulturlandschaft nutzen muss, ansonsten kann man es gleich bleiben lassen und ihn im Zoo halten.



Man lässt ihm ja keine Chance!


----------



## harzsalm (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Respekt für deine innere Gelassenheit!
> Wie hoch ist dein Gartenzaun und hast du Kinder?
> ...




Wir  haben unser Anwesen am Waldrand,und ich fahre viel mit dem Rad zum Dorfeinkauf.Sorgen habe ich nur wie  schon geschrieben, wenn ich zum Nachtangeln damit fahre.Ich bin samt meiner Frau schon sehr vorsichtig, wenn wir zum Abend  noch eine Radspazierfahrt auch jetzt in Dezember machen.Das Grundstück zum 
Hauseingang hat keine Gartentür und ist dort offen.Hier auf dieser Seite kommen nur die Waschbären und Steinmarder zu Besuch!


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wenn man solche Äußerungen liest und sich vor Augen führt, wie viele Menschen im Wald jedes Jahr von Jägern getötet werden (ca. 10-20) und wie viele tödliche Übergriffe es von Tieren auf Menschen gibt, das steht ziemlich eindeutig fest, vor wem man im Wald eher Angst haben müsste.
> 
> _Quelle: https://www.jagdverband.de/node/712_
> 
> Vielleicht den Thread-Titel umbenennen in "Angeln im Jägersgebiet"? :q




:q

Hi, die Statistik umfasst doch ALLE Unfälle mit Waffen, nicht nur die der 350k Jäger; sogar die mit illegalen Waffen; von daher wäre es wohl fatal anzunehmen oder zu suggerieren es würden jährlich 10-20 Spatziergänger in deutschen Wäldern abgeknallt. 

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Recht haste, kann man nicht oft genug drauf hinweisen, weil sowas immer gerne als Schützerpropaganda missbraucht wird:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spannender, was unterschlagen wird beim zitieren des Artikel:
> Dass nämlich sich an den Zahlen feststellen lässt (weils da um ALLE Schusswaffenunfälle in der Gesamtbevölkerung geht und eben NICHT um Jagdunfälle) , dass der Anteil an tödlichen Unfällen mit Schusswaffen in Bezug auf die Anzahl der Waffen in Jägerhand verschwindend gering wäre!
> 
> Selbst wenn alle tödlichen Unfälle mit Schusswaffen auf Jäger zurückgehen würden,  wären nur 0,003% der Jäger an diesen Unfällen beteiligt. Dieser Anteil würde sich dann aber auf Grund  der oben aufgezeigten Struktur der Waffenbesitzer weiter massiv minimieren..
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Recht haste, kann man nicht oft genug drauf  hinweisen, weil sowas immer gerne als Schützerpropaganda missbraucht  wird:



Dann sollte man im Gegenzug fairerweise deutlich anmerken, daß es sich bei der doch sehr reißerischen Überschrift dort: allery&0&0&944575"   target="_blank">https://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/niedersachsen/artikel/944575/woelfe-toeteten-in-deutschland-mehr-als-3500-nutztiere um einen Zeitraum von 17 Jahren handelt. Und nicht um die jährliche Anzahl, wie die Überschrift suggeriert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Die Listen NDS mit bestätigten Fällen aufgeschlüsselt insgesamt hatte ich schon mehrmals gepostet, beschwer Dich wg. Überschrift bei der Zeitung..

Wäre kein Wolf in Kulturlandschaften, wo er nicht hingehört, *wäre die Zahl schlicht null..*

Und die Schützer, die Kulturlandschaften mit aussetzen von Tieren erhalten wollen, wären sicher auch froh um weniger Wölfe - oder ob die das dann als "wünschenswerte Biodiversität" sehen, wenn die Wölfe ihre Weideviecher dann evtl. reissen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zu recht, da eine Kulturlandschaft nunmal wirtschaftlich genutzt wird und  dadurch erst entstanden ist.
> 
> Woanders wollen Schützer genau das schützen, und wollen die durch Beweidung entstandenen (Kultur)Flächen vor weiterem Verbuschen/Verwalden (eigentlicher Naturzustand da) bewahren (Stichwort Biodiversität)  - also nix NATUR-Schutz, sondern eben Kulturlandschaft schützen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wäre kein Wolf in Kulturlandschaften, wo er nicht hingehört, *wäre die Zahl schlicht null..*...



Kein Frage, nur ging's mir um die reißerische, zu relativierende Überschrift (siehe auch die Kommentare unter dem Artikel) und ihre vermeintliche Wirkung.

Business as usual...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich kann nix für Zeitungsüberschriften..


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen. Nur wenn man in die eine Richtung relativiert, sollte man das auch in die andere tun, um sich jeglichem Verdacht der einseitigen Stimmungsmache zu entziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen...


----------



## honeybee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Also lieber Thomas.....

Du schimpfst, wetterst, vergibst Namen und Titulierungen an die eine Seite. Du selber bist aber genau nicht besser auf der anderen Seite.
Für Dich ist die andere Seite schlichtweg schlecht, dumm und was weis ich was.
Es gibt nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß.

Mit Deinem Hass gegen Tierschützer und sämtliche Organisationen, die nicht Deiner Meinung sind, schießt Du in diesem Thread aber ganz weit am eigentlichen Eingangsposting vorbei.

Man kommt sich vor wie Pinky und der Brain. Aber das war ja wenigstens lustig.
Hier ist es einfach nur noch.....nervig. Weil Du dich immer und immer und immer und immer wieder wiederholst. That sucks und hat nix mit Journalismus zu tun. 
Erinnert mich auch irgendwie an die Reichsbürger. Die propagandieren ja auch so extrem. Nervige Gesellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Hier poste ich meine persönliche Meinung, da ist nix als redaktionell gekennzeichnet.

Wo wäre da etwas faktisch Falsches:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zu recht, da eine Kulturlandschaft nunmal wirtschaftlich genutzt wird und  dadurch erst entstanden ist.
> 
> Woanders wollen Schützer genau das schützen, und wollen die durch Beweidung entstandenen (Kultur)Flächen vor weiterem Verbuschen/Verwalden (eigentlicher Naturzustand da) bewahren (Stichwort Biodiversität)  - also nix NATUR-Schutz, sondern eben Kulturlandschaft schützen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Und ja, solange NABU - Präsi Tschimpke Angler unwidersprochen diffamiert (Bauern auch, davon ab), werde ich sowas wie den NABU kritisieren als klar angler- und nutzerfeindliche Spendensammel-Organisation.

NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am 18.11. 2015 verschickte der NABU-Präsident Olaf Tschimpke  Briefe mit einem Spendenaufruf (Überweisungsträger etc. war gleich beigefügt)..
> 
> Der NABU brauche 65.350 Euro um ein Gewässer kaufen zu können und damit vor allem vor Angelvereinen und Landwirtschaftsbetrieben zu retten.
> 
> ...





Und genauso selbstverständlich lobe ich NABU-Leute, wenns was zu loben gibt (leider viel zu selten):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich übrigens anmerken, dass hier ein NABU - Mann (Erwin Hemke) mir aus dem Herzen spricht:
> *Er ist gegen den extremistisch einseitigen Schutz von Fischräubern, für eine Reduzierung, für ein gemanagtes Miteinander!*
> 
> So wie auch der schwedische Forscher (siehe Link oben) ..!!
> ...



Ich denke also durchaus in Anspruch nehmen zu können, das differenziert an Hand Fakten zu veröffentlichen (redaktionell mit weniger harter Formulierung wie bei meiner persönlichen Meinung)


----------



## honeybee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Du führst ganz einfach Krieg.....

Woanders wäre schon längst gesagt geworden....back to the Topic.
Aber Du hast Dich da eingeschossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

siehe oben - alles belegt...

Und nein, ich führe keinen Krieg, aber ich kämpfe gegen Anglerfeinde. Ja.

Und dass das hier schon lange und genehmigt OT läuft, hättest auch Du schon mitbekommen können...


----------



## honeybee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Warum ist es denn hier genehmigt?
Weil Du dich hier ausleben kannst und Deinem Hass freien Lauf lassen kannst?

Ein Großteil hier weiß doch nun, wie Du nun tickst. :g

Wie sagte mal ein Veranstalter "Wenn ich das nicht will, dann kommt niemand vom Veranstaltungsgelände, weil ich die Macht dazu habe" |rolleyes


----------



## Barny (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Wolf einem Angler wirklich gefährlich werden kann - wie es bei einem Rudel aussieht?
> 
> 
> Meine Meinung zum Schutz ist so klar wie unpopulär:
> ...


Jawoll, Wölfe gehören raus aus der Kulturlandschaft und Fische rein, weil ich noch nie gehört habe, daß jemals ein Beutefischlein einen Angler gefressen hat !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Nicht deswegen, weil Fische keien Angler fressen (Monsterwaller) - sondern weil die Bewirtschaftung mit Fischen seit Jahrhunderten/tausenden zur Kulturlandschaft dazu gehört...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich hasse den Wolf nicht, ich find die klasse - es macht mich nur traurig, wie versucht wird, den gegen jede Vernunft in Kulturlandschaften zu etablieren bei all den erwartbaren Differenzen.


----------



## Piketom (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Schaut euch doch einfach mal an, wo die meisten Wölfe leben.
> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob man einen russischen Truppenübungsplatz und ehemalige Tagebaue als Kulturlandschaft bezeichnen kann,



Die meisten ja.
Bei harzsalm sind se aber schon fast im Garten#t



harzsalm schrieb:


> Ps.Gestern Abend gegen 19 Uhr, sind wieder drei Wölfe gemütlich an unserem Haus vorbei gelaufen.Solange  die nicht in den Garten kommen kein Problem!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Dropshot schrieb:


> in Bezug auf den zur Verfügung stehenden Lebensraum ggf. begrenzt werden.


Problem in unserer zersiedelten UND dicht bewohnten Kulturlandschaft erkannt..

Ein umherziehender Rudelräuber wie ein Wolf, der zudem kein Problem damit hat, sich an Menschen/Nutztiere zu gewöhnen und die Nutztiere als "Büffet" zu betrachten,  ist da eben ne andere Hausnummer wie einzelgängerische Luchse, die zudem Menschen 
 wirklich aus dem Weg gehen (deswegen wurde aus dem Wolf der Hund und nicht ausm Luchs - nur als Beispiel)...


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hasse den Wolf nicht, ich find die klasse - es macht mich nur traurig, wie versucht wird, den gegen jede Vernunft in Kulturlandschaften zu etablieren bei all den erwartbaren Differenzen.


genau das ist der punkt und laß mal wirklich was passieren, dann wird man sehen wie schnell die stimmung kippt.
wir können und noch so sehr im kreis drehen/argumentieren/angiften/whatever, auslöffeln müssen wird es der wolf ganz alleine, leider.


----------



## honeybee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Gibt es bei Dir überhaupt Platz für Natur?
Oder ist alles Kulturlandschaft?

Echt sinnlos....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



zander67 schrieb:


> Du immer mit Deinen Kulturlandschaften.
> Mitten in Berlin rennen mehr Hasen, Kaninchen und Füchse rum als in irgendeinen Wald, auf jeden Fall sieht man mehr.


Deswegen nennt man die auch "Kulturfolger"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Dir überhaupt Platz für Natur?
> Oder ist alles Kulturlandschaft?



In Deutschland gibt es keine richtigen Naturräume mehr, durch die Zersiedelung und Nutzung (denn dazu gehören auch entsprechend zusammen hängende Räume)..

Hatte ich schon mal geschrieben, könnte sich evtl. durch Entvölkerung im Osten in einigen Jahrzehnten wieder ändern..

Und "Natur" ist weder das Karnickel oder die Wildsau in Berlin, noch der Grashalm oder Champignon, der sich auf der Autobahn zwischen Betonplatten durchdrückt .. Schön und nett, aber nicht Natur. 
Sondern ein Punkt in der Entwicklung der Kulturlandschaft...


----------



## honeybee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es keine richtigen Naturräume mehr, durch die Zersiedelung und Nutzung.
> 
> Hatte ich schon mal geschrieben, könnte sich evtl. durch Entvölkerung im Osten in einigen Jahrzehnten wieder ändern..



Aha....
Gehst Du auch ab und an mal vor die Türe?|kopfkrat
Ok....vielleicht gibt es bei Euch keine Natur. 
Schade


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



zander67 schrieb:


> In Rumänien stöbern nachts Bären durch die Wohngebiete und durchsuchen Müllcontainer nach Fressbaren, in Kanada und den USA sieht das auch nicht anders aus.
> Nur wir hier in Deutschland machen uns ins Höschen wenn mal ein Wolf die Dorfstr. langläuft.


davon ab, daß ich hier von ins höschen mache wenig, bzw. eigentlich nix lese, geht man in den von dir genannten ländern auch ganz anders mit dem thema um, der vergleich hinkt also ganz gewaltig, Sten hat dazu ja schon recht ausführlich was geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



wilhelm schrieb:


> honeybee,selbst der Urwald im Bayrischen Wald ist Menschengemacht soviel zu Kultur/Natur.
> Aber das bekommt ein Thomas nicht auf die Kette,


Im Gegenteil, das ist genau was ich sage (der Schwarzwald auch, davon ab, in seiner Gesamtheit)..

Kulturlandschaft, menschengemacht und geprägt und genutzt!


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



wilhelm schrieb:


> anmerkung eines mittlerweile genervten,|krach:
> *wenn mir noch irgendwann einer mit off-topic kommt verweise ich auf diesen tröööt*#q



#6 #6 #6


----------



## honeybee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



> Zitat von wilhelm  Beitrag anzeigen
> Anmerkung eines mittlerweile genervten,
> wenn mir noch irgendwann einer mit off-topic kommt verweise ich auf diesen Tröööt



Hast es doch gelesen....das ist genehmigtes Offtopic 

Weil sich Thomas hier ausleben kann. Man könnte schon sagen, das es Fanatismus ist.

Lieber Thomas, komme doch mal aus Deinem Suppenteller heraus und schaue mal über den Tellerrand.


----------



## geomas (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hast es doch gelesen....das ist genehmigtes Offtopic
> 
> Weil sich Thomas hier ausleben kann. Man könnte schon sagen, das es Fanatismus ist.
> 
> Lieber Thomas, komme doch mal aus Deinem Suppenteller heraus und schaue mal über den Tellerrand.



Ist offenbar ein seeeeehr tieeeeefer Teller.


----------



## mefofänger (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

sehr amüsant hier ist ja wie kino|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wie gesagt - ich hab da kein Problem..

ich red mir auch nicht ein, was alles Natur sein soll, nur weil ein Blümchen wächst und doch nur zersiedelte Kulturlandschaft ist.

In Deutschland ist richtige Natur nicht mehr denkbar, das sieht man daran, wie selbst sogenannte "Urwälder" (Bayrischer Wald) "gemanaged" werden müssen..

War da mal - und hab mir Wölfe im großen Freigehege da angeguckt, davon ab.

Das dazu zig unterschiedliche Partikularinteressen kommen, alle wg. "Natur"schutz (genannt: Beweidung (Heckrinder, Wildpferde und Esel) zum Erhalt der der Kulturlandschaft und zurückdrängen der Natur (Wald/Busch)), sich teilweise widersprechend aber dennoch alle durchfinanziert werden, ohne dass ein vernünftiges, übergreifendes Konzept existiert, DAS KANN nicht gutgehen...

Und in diesen Irrsinn gibt man dann Wölfe, trotz aller Probleme..

Und - auch schon mehrmals:
Ich war nie dafür, Wölfe gezielt zu jagen und wieder auszurotten, auch NICHT in der Kulturlandschaft, wo sei nicht hingehören.

Nur dafür, den Schutz aufzuheben, um im Falle des Falles ohne große Probleme schneller und gezielt handeln zu können.

Wer dies als einseitig oder Wolfshass oder was weiss ich interpretiert, der darf das gerne..

Ich sehs anders und habe alles jedesmal auch belegt mit entsprechenden Quellen/Links und werde da auch nicht persönlich. Wer das nötig  hat, wirds nötig haben.....


----------



## honeybee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



geomas schrieb:


> Ist offenbar ein seeeeehr tieeeeefer Teller.



Eine Schüssel vielleicht?


----------



## hans albers (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

immer doof, wenn ein admin
so pauschal andere meinungen verurteilt bzw. alles als
"gegen angler/schützermafia " usw. betitelt etc,
und selbst bestimmt was offtopic ist bzw. 
nicht der eigenen meinung entspricht.

vom tellerand (brunnen) gar nicht zu reden.

achtung ,...war offtopic


----------



## el.Lucio (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



hans albers schrieb:


> immer doof, wenn ein admin
> so pauschal andere meinungen verurteilt bzw. alles als
> "gegen angler/schützermafia " usw. betitelt etc,
> und selbst bestimmt was offtopic ist bzw.
> ...



Nennt man Diktatur, Màximo (lider) Thomas


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich mag es auf einen anderen Nenner bringen, der nichts Persönliches und kein Nachtreten im Sinn hat, sondern der schieren PostingFLUT gilt:

Weniger ist oftmals viel mehr...


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Habe noch von keinen Begegnungen mit Anglern gehört und selbst erst einmal einen gesehen. Das war auf dem Weg vom Wasser nachhause, allerdings nur wenige hundert Meter von meiner Angelstelle entfernt. Ein ungutes Gefühl habe ich bisher nicht, aber Gedanken macht man sich schon, da hier die Bedingungen anders sind, als in den klassischen Wolfsländern. (dichte Zivilisation + kein Jagddruck)
> 
> Wie denkt ihr darüber?



*Vorbeugende Maßnahmen:*

 -  Wolfsschützer mit zum Angeln nehmen. Wenn ein Rudel 
    kommt, soll der denen erklären, das sie für 
    Menschen ungefährlich sind.

- Vor Angst in die Hose pullern, und hoffen dass der 
  Gestank das seinige tut. 

*Wenn du einen Fangen willst:*
 - Blutiges Steak an die Wallerangel und hinter dir 
  auslegen. Wenn die Rolle geht, 2x feste anschlagen 
  und wirklich ausdrillen.

 - Schlagfallen um den Angelplatz auslegen, aber ja nicht 
  vergessen wo die sind.

*Nahkampf:* 
- Zuerst zubeißen, bevor er es tut.

*Aufm Nachhauseweg: *
Keule & Filetiermesser in den Händen- Einen Rudel macht die Gefriertruhe voll. 

 Bei uns ißt man was man erwischt - und man ist froh, das man was erwischt. > C&R is eh verboten. 
 Ausser er is in da Laich - der Wolf.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ich mag Wölfe. Und wenn ich in einem Gebiet angeln gehe wo es Wölfe gibt, muss ich mich entsprechend verhalten. Mal ehrlich, die sind doch kein Problem. Es gibt sogar Leute, die gehen im Duisburger Hafen angeln!



Humor hast du, das muss man dir lassen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> *Vorbeugende Maßnahmen:*
> 
> -  Wolfsschützer mit zum Angeln nehmen. Wenn ein Rudel
> kommt, soll der denen erklären, das sie für
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

mal so, ich bin nicht absolut gegen den Wolf in D-Land, das mal voraus geschickt.

 Nur wie verhalte ich mich in einem Wolfsgebiet richtig?
 Stand hier irgendwo , man solle sich richtig verhalten.
 Nachgewiesener Maßen latschen die bei uns zumindest durch.


----------



## Piketom (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nur wie verhalte ich mich in einem Wolfsgebiet richtig?
> Stand hier irgendwo , man solle sich richtig verhalten.
> Nachgewiesener Maßen latschen die bei uns zumindest durch.



Tja,hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht|kopfkrat

Man sagt ja grundsätzlich seien sie scheu.
Die Statistiken besagen,daß Wölfe nur hin und wieder diese Scheu ablegen und halt "komisch" werden.

Falls man dann auf solch eine "komische Gruppe" trifft ist es glaub ich egal wie man sich verhält.
Baum oder Wasser könnte gehen,falls erreichbar!
Ansonsten haben sich die Wölfe halt nicht "richtig verhalten"


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Kein Anspruch auf Richtigkeit, sondern so, wie ich es aufgrund meines Wissensstand und Erfahrungen (Hunde) machen würde:

Unterm Strich ähnlich, als wenn man eine unliebsame Begegnung mit einem Hund hat. Wobei der Wolf zumeist noch Scheu zeigt und im Gegensatz zum Hund in der Regel gar keinen Kontakt sucht. Ein Hund in eigener Begleitung ist eher schlecht da wohl Hunde eventuell den Wolf zu einer Revierverteidigung animieren könnte und die meisten Hunde einem Wolf nicht viel entgegenzusetzen haben.
Nicht zu ruhig sein ist sicherlich auch ganz gut, dass ein üblicherweise scheuer Wolf erst gar nicht in eine Überraschungssituation kommt.

Auf Radreisen kann es gerade in S/SO-Europa schon mal durchaus zu kritischen Situationen mit Straßenhunden kommen, ich adaptiere das mal auf den Wolf, was sich dort so an Verhaltensweisen eingebürgert haben:

- Pfefferspray ist sehr wirksam, kann aber bei falschem Wind in die Augen gehen oder es soll auch schon vorgekommen sein, dass es die Tiere erst Recht aggressiv gemacht hat. Ist aber grundsätzlich eine eher gute Idee - in den USA in manchen Bärengebieten sogar Pflicht
- eine Barriere zwischen sich und dem Tier aufbauen. Bei einer Radtour ganz klar das Fahrrad, beim Angeln vielleicht ein Kescher, um das Tier auf Distanz zu halten
- Steine werfen - das kennen die Straßenhunde leider, beim Wolf bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der eine gute Sache wäre

Auf keinen Fall aber wegrennen und dem Tier den Rücken zukehren. Damit macht man sich zur Beute und sowohl Wolf als auch Hund sind schneller. Man hat auch keine Möglichkeit mehr zu (re)agieren. Mit Blickrichtung zum Tier langsam entfernen. 

*Weltweit* und pro Jahr spricht man von 10 tödlichen Zwischenfällen mit Wölfen, 25.000 mit Hunden /da zählen allerdings auch Tollwutinfektionen mit). Die Wahrscheinlichkeit also, eine unliebsame, gefährliche Begegnung mit einem Wolf zu haben, ist nahezu bei Null. 

Quelle: https://motherboard-images.vice.com/content-images/contentimage/32978/146174782283234.jpg?resize=700:*

Wenn ich wüsste, dass in einem kleinen Waldstück häufiger Wölfe anzutreffen sind, würde ich mich dort allerdings auch nicht nachts alleine zum Angeln hinsetzen


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

:m





Piketom schrieb:


> Tja,hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht|kopfkrat
> 
> Man sagt ja grundsätzlich seien sie scheu.
> Die Statistiken besagen,daß Wölfe nur hin und wieder diese Scheu ablegen und halt "komisch" werden.
> ...



Ansonsten haben sich die Wölfe halt nicht "richtig verhalten"

wos sei dos doch vor kriebeln:q

nuja , aber es wurde doch das richtige Verhalten empfohlen, nu mol runner mit der Hus:m
wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Piketom (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit also, eine unliebsame, gefährliche Begegnung mit einem Wolf zu haben, ist nahezu bei Null.



Genau dieser Umstand kann sich enorm schnell ändern

Wölfe sind sehr clevere Raubtiere und nutzen die Chance der schnellen und einfachen Beute in Zukunft.
Man kann also im Grunde keine alten Statistiken mehr zu Rande ziehen,weil die Situation in Zukunft eine ganz andere sein wird!

Ich sags mal plump...
Wenn der Hecht zwischen meiner toten auf Grund liegenden Makrele und dem vorbei schwimmenden Barsch entscheiden muss-was macht er?

Und der Hecht ist doof im Gegensatz zum Wolf oder Wolfsrudel!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Piketom schrieb:


> Genau dieser Umstand kann sich enorm schnell ändern



Ja, das wird man abwarten und beobachten müssen - es findet ja auch eine recht intensive Forschung und Beobachtung der Wölfe statt.
Wenn sich Mensch und Wolf gefährlich eng auf die Pelle rücken, müssen regulierende Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, das steht für mich außer Frage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wenn sich Mensch und Wolf gefährlich eng auf die Pelle rücken, müssen regulierende Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, das steht für mich außer Frage.


Coool!
Und witzig - und ich bin der Böse (da ich nicht persönlich werde, kommentiere ich das nicht weiter)  ;-)))



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und - auch schon mehrmals:
> Ich war nie dafür, Wölfe gezielt zu jagen und wieder auszurotten, auch NICHT in der Kulturlandschaft, wo sei nicht hingehören.
> 
> Nur dafür, den Schutz aufzuheben, um im Falle des Falles ohne große Probleme schneller und gezielt handeln zu können.
> ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Coool!
> Und witzig - und ich bin der Böse (da ich nicht persönlich werde, kommentiere ich das nicht weiter)  ;-)))



Es ging weniger um deine Position in der Wolfsfrage, die ich in weiten Teilen sogar teile bzw. nachvollziehen kann, sondern die Kritik richtete sich gegen den verbissenen, pauschalen, teilweise inhaltlich unzutreffenden und zu jeder Gelegenheit vorgetragenen Kampf gegen Naturschützer. Bspw. beim Thema Waldrecht.

Trink Dir mal in Ruhe einen Kaffee, lies dir mal in Ruhe die Kritik durch, geh eine Runde an die frische Luft und dann kannst du dir ja mal in Ruhe reflektieren, ob da vielleicht etwas dran sein könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

ich bin von manchen Verbandlern und Umweltministern sogar fast schon begeistert (die einen verdienens hat , die andern ....):
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334417


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin von manchen Verbandlern und Umweltministern sogar fast schon begeistert (die einen verdienens hat , die andern ....):
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334417



Jehova, da hat einer schießen gesagt|laola:

Was haben die Seehunde sonst noch mit Wölfen gemein?


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ich mag Wölfe. Und wenn ich in einem Gebiet angeln gehe wo es Wölfe gibt, muss ich mich entsprechend verhalten. Mal ehrlich, die sind doch kein Problem. Es gibt sogar Leute, die gehen im Duisburger Hafen angeln!




Der ist Geil!
Weil so treffend und entlarvend; jedermann, der auch bloß einen Fuß in den Duisburger Hafen setzt, begibt sich in erheblich gefährlicheres Gebiet als es jeder deutsche Wald sein könnte... .
Jede Fahrt auf der Autobahn ist tausendfach gefährlicher, aber da zuckt niemand, während man den bösen Wolf aufgrund völlig irrationaler Ängste am liebsten sofort abknallen möchte.

Das ist völlig bescheuert..!!

Petri!


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ca. 70.000 Alkoholtote jedes Jahr in Deutschland!

Wer kümmert sich nun um den Abschuß des Rieslings?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

tjaja....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kaffeebarsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn sich Mensch und Wolf gefährlich eng auf die Pelle rücken, müssen regulierende Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, das steht für mich außer Frage.
> ...


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wenn man den Schutzstatus des Wolfes nur im Geringsten verringert, finden sich schlagartig viele viele Jäger, die den wiederrechtlichen Abschuß nur noch als kleine Ordnungswiedrigkeit betrachten und auf alles feuern was auch nur entfernt wie ein Wolf ausschaut... .

In dieser Beziehung sind die Jäger noch viel uneinsichtiger als die Angler.

Es werden ohnehin reichlich Wölfe und Luchse illegal geschossen.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn man den Schutzstatus des Wolfes nur im Geringsten verringert, finden sich schlagartig viele viele Jäger, die den wiederrechtlichen Abschuß nur noch als kleine Ordnungswiedrigkeit betrachten u*nd auf alles feuern was auch nur entfernt wie ein Wolf ausschaut... .*


Du hast auch ein gesundes Feindbild ;-)))

Weder wäre der Wolf damit ins Jagdrecht aufgenommen, wenn man den expliziten Schutz wegnimmt, noch wäre damit eine Bejagung irgendwie frei oder legal.

Man könnte nur behördlicherseits im Ernstfall schneller reagieren und könnte da auch mehr Rechtssicherheit für Jäger schaffen. 

Das wird schon lange unter Jägern diskutiert, ob man im Ernstfall dem Staat überhaupt bei Abschuss helfen sollte, weil da durch den Schutzstatus durchaus rechtliche Probleme auftreten können.

Und im Jagdrecht wollen die den Wolf auch nicht (>> da wären die am Ende "wildschadenspflichtig")...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Ich möchte ganz sicher nicht jeden Jäger verteufeln es gibt, wie überall solche und solche. Jedoch nur mal ein kleines Beispiel.

11.2015 weiblicher Welpe bei Loburg erschossen
 08.2016 Rüde bei Klietz erschossen
  Brandenburg: 1990 - 2014 13 Wölfe illegal geschossen
 2016/17 2 illegal Geschossene Wölfe in Brandenburg
 07.2017 erschossener Wolf im Schluchsee gefunden


Wenn man schon auf Welpen schiesst?
Wenn das dann auch noch legalisiert wird?


Und dann gibts noch die Idioten
12.2017 Wölfin bei Goldenstedt angefüttert! Von Schützern oder von Jägern oder einfach nur hirnverbrannt?


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wir warten ja immer noch auf die Zusammenfassung von Sten, denn der hatte schließlich schon alle europäischen Abhandlungen über Wölfe auf dem Schreibtisch liegen.

Bin sehr gespannt, zu welchen Schlüssen er kommt. :b


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Ich möchte ganz sicher nicht jeden Jäger verteufeln es gibt, wie überall solche und solche. Jedoch nur mal ein kleines Beispiel.
> 
> 11.2015 weiblicher Welpe bei Loburg erschossen
> 08.2016 Rüde bei Klietz erschossen
> ...



Nur zum mal drüber nachdenken:
u
Und wie viel wurden da irrtümlich für wildernde (Schäfer)Hunde gehalten (wenn "Schützer-Wissenschaftler" schon nen Gentest brauchen, weil Aussehen/Anschein nicht reicht)??

Die der Jäger schiessen MUSS..

Nur mal drüber nachdenken - Praxis und Elfenbeinturm sind oft 2 Paar Stiefel.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zum mal drüber nachdenken:
> u
> Und wie viel wurden da irrtümlich für wildernde (Schäfer)Hunde gehalten (wenn "Schützer-Wissenschaftler" schon nen Gentest brauchen, weil Aussehen/Anschein nicht reicht)??
> 
> ...




Bsp. von Bundesland zu Bundesland aber unterschiedlich.
§ 42
  (1) Die zur Ausübung des Jagdschutzes berechtigten Personen sind befugt:
  wildernde Hunde und streunende Katzen zu erlegen, wenn sie im  Jagdbezirk in einer Entfernung von mehr als 200 Meter vom nächsten  bewohnten Gebäude angetroffen werden; es sei denn, dass sich der Hund  nach erkennbaren Umständen nur vorübergehend der Einwirkung seines Herrn entzogen hat.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

In BW
In Baden-Württemberg muß zuerst versucht werden, einen offensichtlich herrenlosen Hund einzufangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Hör auf mit meinem Bundesland mit GRÜNEN als Regierung  - da läuft noch mehr schief..


----------



## Sharpo (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der ist Geil!
> Weil so treffend und entlarvend; jedermann, der auch bloß einen Fuß in den Duisburger Hafen setzt, begibt sich in erheblich gefährlicheres Gebiet als es jeder deutsche Wald sein könnte... .
> Jede Fahrt auf der Autobahn ist tausendfach gefährlicher, aber da zuckt niemand, während man den bösen Wolf aufgrund völlig irrationaler Ängste am liebsten sofort abknallen möchte.
> 
> ...




Ich sagte ja bereits, fehlt nur noch das Argument im Strassenverkehrs gibt es mehr Tote als durch Wolfsattacken.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hör auf mit meinem Bundesland mit GRÜNEN als Regierung  - da läuft noch mehr schief..



Deswegen auch separat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Deswegen auch separat



willst mir nur morgens schon Blutdruck machen


----------



## LOCHI (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Wolfsichtung vorgestern bei uns in 98743 mit Wildkammera!

Bild könnte ich per PN bei Interesse schicken.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

In diesem "Gebiet" gibts ja aber scheins schon seit einiger Zeit Wölfe.

Hab Interesse am Bild bitte schicken
Danke


----------



## ODS-homer (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte keiner führenden Bache begegnen.



selbst das muss nicht tödlich enden - bin mal nachts beim moutainbiken zwischen#t bache und frischlinge geraten - nix passiert, die lütten waren verdammt neugiereig, ein kommando von der alten aus dem off und sie waren weg.

vor wölfen habe ich gar keine angst, bildubngsferne hundehalter und deren tiere haben mir schon öfters probleme bereitet.

und das für angler mit abstand gefählichste tier ist und bleibt die zecke


----------



## phirania (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

und das für angler mit abstand gefählichste tier ist und bleibt die zecke 


Oder der Angler selbst.....:q:q:q


----------



## zandertex (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

100%ge zustimmung!!!


----------



## phirania (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln im Wolfsgebiet*

Nun hier ist er auch schon angekommen:#h
In meinem Angelrevier...#6
Kaum 1 Kilometer vom Wohnort.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...loh-entdeckt&usg=AOvVaw3qM4cU6nNFivkfJY48g2fF


----------

